#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  Marokko-Apocalypse in Little Dutchie !

## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door wallie_ 
> *Het is 13 april 2004... ik huil... het is de geboortedag van mijn moeder... ze is dood... + 9 januari 2004.
> 
> Walter.*


Gecondoleerd.




> _Geplaatst door Timthye_ 
> *Ik wil niet lullig doen, maar je scheert alle Hollanders over n kam ...*






> _Geplaatst door akbahr_





> _Geplaatst door nur_





> _Geplaatst door darkfiber_





> _Geplaatst door Rinie_





> _Geplaatst door bor_32_





> _Geplaatst door Eizo_





> _Geplaatst door KaasX_





> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_





> _Geplaatst door achtmet_





> _Geplaatst door zuiderling_





> _Geplaatst door arsamatoria_





> _Geplaatst door faust_





> _Geplaatst door Scipio_





> _Geplaatst door papol_





> _Geplaatst door Blade20_





> _Geplaatst door Nightbreed_





> _Geplaatst door procyon_





> _Geplaatst door Vino_ 
> [B[/B]





> _Geplaatst door naam_





> _Geplaatst door wassup_





> _Geplaatst door De liefde_





> _Geplaatst door mierda_





> _Geplaatst door paola_





> _Geplaatst door Hielke_





> _Geplaatst door engele_





> _Geplaatst door Legionnaire_





> _Geplaatst door 441969_





> _Geplaatst door Rob1954_





> _Geplaatst door arnoud_





> _Geplaatst door Henoch_





> _Geplaatst door rabieke_19_





> _Geplaatst door superdick_





> _Geplaatst door SorF_





> _Geplaatst door ola_





> _Geplaatst door Berto_





> _Geplaatst door roegbere_





> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_





> _Geplaatst door Fatme28_





> _Geplaatst door Big G_



_Generalisatie is een b*tch. 


Check yo'self before you wreck yo'self.
 Cube_


_May God have mercy on our souls_

----------


## BennyBlanco

Veel te veel text......!!!  :jammer: 








Maak er een samenvattingkje van!
2 zinnen.....  :knipoog:

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door BennyBlanco_ 
> *Veel te veel text......!!! 
> 
> 
> maak er een samenvattingkje van!
> 2 zinnen..... *


read & don't be ignorant !

----------


## akbahr

Ik ben ook tegen de oorlog in Irak, ik heb ook een hartgrondige hekel aan het Amerika van Bush en ook ik ben tegen de uitzending van Nederlandse militairen naar Irak om de rotzooi van de Amerikanen op te ruimen. En ja, ik ben n van die blonde, blauwogige Nederlanders. (Geen militair, gelukkig) 

Jij zegt in God te geloven. Je noemt jezelf Moslim. Als jij echt een Moslim was geweest, dan had je dit van rassenhaat vergeven stuk niet geschreven. Ik zou me kunnen verlagen tot je niveau, en alle Marokkanen vies, lui, crimineel, vrouwonvriendelijk en agressief kunnen noemen. Ik weet gelukkig dat dat onzin is. Ik zou het kunnen hebben over het feit dat mijn zusje door een groep Marokkanen van haar fiets werd getrapt, zonder enige reden, puur om te fucken. Ik weet dat dit soort mietjes, die wel in groepen durven vechten maar als ze in hun eentje zijn zeven kleuren stront schijten, een schande zijn voor de ware Islam. En dat niet elke Marokkaan zo is. Ik verlaag me dus niet tot je niveau door elke Marokkaan over n kam te scheren, zoals jij alle Nederlanders over n kam scheert.

Ik ben toevallig christelijk opgevoed, maar niet zodanig verpest dat ik andere religies minacht. In tegendeel, ik probeer van elke religie te leren en het beste eruit te halen. Dat is wat God, of Allah zo je wilt, voor mij is. Het betekent in elk geval respect tonen voor mijn medemensen, ongeacht nationaliteit, religie of overtuiging. De echte Moslims die ik ken, leven ook volgens dat principe. En zo zou het ook moeten zijn. Maar stukken zoals het jouwe zorgen ervoor, dat oorlog, rassenhaat en religieuze strijd blijven bestaan. Ik zou je kunnen veroordelen, maar ik geloof niet in goed en fout. Ik geloof in wat werkt en niet werkt. Wat jij doet, werkt niet. De enige manier om te kunnen voortbestaan als planeet is door op te houden elkaar de hersens in te slaan. We zijn allemaal gemaakt van hetzelfde materiaal, door dezelfde kracht die ik het Al dat Is noem, en jij God of Allah. Het heeft geen zin om elkaar te blijven bevechten, want uiteindelijk zal er geen enkele winnaar zijn en rest ons allen niets dan de dood. Actie is reactie, weet je nog? 

Ik daag je hierbij uit. Niet voor een gevecht, maar voor een dialoog. Ik reik je de hand. Als mens. Neem je 'm aan of blijf je werken aan het verspreiden van de haat. De keuze is aan jou. En aan alle andere lezers van dit stuk.

----------


## nur

Tja, volgens mij woon jij in Nederland, bent dus Nederlander, en zit jij je zelf uit te schelden door te zeggen dat Nederlanders de domste mensen zijn. Da's dom, heel dom. Maar het gevoel dat jij dom was kreeg ik al na het lezen van de eerste alinea. Waarom ga je niet naar Marokko waar vast alles vl beter is. Kun je gelijk aan jouw regering vragen troepen te sturen om te helpen een mede-moslim staat weer op te bouwen (heeft Marokko eigenlijk wel een leger? Nooit iets van gehoord of gelezen....). 

Maar opbouwen is volgens mij niet iets wat in het woordenboek van een Marokkaanse jongere voorkomt: afbreken, rotzooi schoppen, afkraken en dat soort zaken wel. Het enige export produkt dat blijkbaar uit Marokko komt zijn die @!#$ jongeren.

Identificeer je niet met de Palestijnen: zij lijden echt en jij lijdt waarschijnlijk alleen als je uitkering weer op is. Ga lekker zo door: dan geef jij je mede-moslim jongeren alleen maar weer een slechtere naam.

----------


## darkfiber

Vroeger op school, had ik veel Hollandse vriendjes. Niet omdat ik zon tof jochie was, ze wilden mijn vriendschap omdat ik een Marokkaan ben. 


op de een of andere manier geloof ik je meteen.
als ik je stuk lees ben je een bijzonder naar ventje dat vol zit met frustraties.
volgens mij is je rechterhand je beste vriend.
en ben je een enorme wanker!
volgens mij willen zelfs marokkanen niets te maken hebben met een negatief ventje zoals jij.
zou wel eens willen weten wat voor paspoort je hebt en als dat geen nederlands paspoort is wat je hier in godesnaam nog doet.
en als dat wel een nederlands paspoort is wanneer je deze nationaliteit opgeeft voor je geliefde marokkaanse nationaliteit en opzout uit dit heerlijke landje.

----------


## Rinie

Ook ik als Hollandse (overigens blond haar en blauwe ogen) ben niet trots op de deelname van Nederland in Irak. Nog sterker. De meeste Nederlanders zijn erop tegen, maar
onze k.tregering drukt toch hun zin door.

Ik wil echter niet versleten worden voor dom en racistisch varken.
Heb een HBO opleiding en een goede baan.
Heb ook geen hekel aan Marokkanen en Moslims. Ik geloof in Marokkanen. Wederzijds respect en eer, dat is wat we moeten hebben.
Wie zegt dus dat Nederlanders geen eer hebben.

Ik zie ook wel in dat een kleine groep Marokkanen een stempel
druk op de rest, maar die klotemedia in Nederland vind het zo gaaf om
te vervelen.
Zo las ik eens een stuk van een journalist die niet zonder oorlog kan, want anders had hij niks om over te schrijven. Zielig toch.

En het leger is sowieso een zielige vertoning en onze regering en de media ook.
Beste Marokkanse jongens. Laat je niet verleiden. Kies gewoon voor
een goede opleiding. En blijf inderdaad vooral jezelf.
Oorlog sucks.

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

Het is denk ik tijd om de juiste nuances erin te brengen, in de hoop dat alsnog nog meer mensen zich zullen melden op dit verhaal en de andere kant van een doorsnee Marokkaan zien, ik ben namelijk een echte doorsnee Marokkaan. Maar dat wat in werkelijkheid doorsnee is, wordt helaas genegeerd en dat wat een minder voorkomend iets is wordt opgeblazen tot een "hot item" en benadeelt mij en vele andere Marokkanen die alleen maar veel goeds kunnen betekenen voor Nederland en in hun hart alleen de goede bedoelingen hebben. Al met al, zijn we van afkomst Marokkanen maar we leven in Nederland. In ons eentje kunnen we het niet beter maken. Marokkanen hebben daarbij Nederlanders nodig en Nederlanders hebben Marokkanen die wonen/leven in Nederland ook nodig, om zodoende de juiste balans te vinden. Ik ben er niet op uit om Nederland te veranderen in een speeltuin waarin voor elk kind een schommel aanwezig is, er moet ruimte kunnen zijn voor geschil. Maar geschil kan niet gebaseerd zijn op mijn kleur haar of de blauwe Nederlandse kleur ogen. Voor zoiets simpels zijn de mensen in Nederland gewoonweg te goed, ongeacht afkomst.

Ik ontken de problemen binnen de Marokkaanse gemeenschap in Nederland niet. Ik ben me zeer bewust van de realiteit, dat Marokkanen *in verhouding* het moeilijker hebben/maken dan andere bevolkingsgroepen in Nederland. De realiteit is echter dat het aantal Marokkanen dat een slechte naam verdiend, niet vanwege afkomst maar puur vanwege hun acties in het dagelijks leven, een procentueel gegeven is van het geheel. Twee tot drie procent van de 300.000 Marokkanen die Nederland rijk is. Je kunt het veel of weinig noemen, dat blijft een relatief iets. Maar de realiteit is ook hetgeen ik schets, zij het ongenuanceerd en hier en daar satirisch. De Nederlandse media daarentegen, laat het satire weg en vervangt het door overdreven sluiptechnieken in de beeldvorming door middel van inspeling op het onbewuste deel van je interpretatievermogen. Dus bewust een bevolkingsgroep bestempelen tot paria, daar waar het overgrote deel dagelijks zijn positieve bijdrage levert aan de Nederlandse maatschappij, elk op zijn/haar eigen manier. Wat de media betreft, ik doe niet anders, ben geen haar beter, maar zodra iemand over zelf-kritiek begint dan verwijs ik diegene de deur. Het blijft 2 kanten opgaan. Dat is hetzelfde met de discussie omtrent aanpassing. 

Reden voor dit schrijven is dat Nederland op weg is naar verloedering, door allerlei invloeden, zowel van binnen- als buitenaf. Dit allemaal is gebaseerd op angst en onzekerheid, terwijl hier juist totaal geen reden voor is. Ik ben dezelfde Marokkaan met het Nederlandse paspoort van 5 jaar geleden en mijn beste vriend Maurice is nog steeds dezelfde Nederlander met zijn Nederlandse nuchterheid, ook van 5 jaar geleden. En zo ook nog veel meer Nederlandse Marokkanen die hun toekomst nou eenmaal hier hebben liggen omdat ze zich nou eenmaal meer Nederlander dan Marokkaan voelen. 5 jaar geleden was deze hetze tegen Marokkanen misschien nog net in opkomst maar ondertussen neemt het drastische vormen aan die ons allemaal, op de langere termijn, alleen maar tekort zal doen en voor niemand iets zal opleveren, lees, het zal de Nederlandse zekerheid afbreken.

Ik ben me er ook van bewust dat mijn stukken altijd ongenuanceerd en heel generaliserend en discriminerend overkomen. Ik doe dit echter bewust. Niet omdat ik een hekel heb aan Nederlanders, integendeel. De meesten in mijn directe omgeving zijn Nederlanders en mensen met wie ik graag optrek omdat ze me benaderen vanuit het positieve, vanuit menselijk oogpunt, wetende dat je iemand niet moet beoordelen op afkomst maar op acties. Ik ben me er ook van bewust dat lang niet iedereen slecht denkt over Marokkanen in Nederland en dat het maar om een select groepje simpele zielen gaat. Het lijkt er tegelijkertijd ook op dat dit select groepje simpele zielen de gehele Nederlandse media-branche in handen hebben, want de algemene Nederlandse journalistiek lijkt er unaniem over te zijn, dat als een Marokkaan een diefstal pleegt of iemand vermoordt, het niet is omdat deze persoon gewoonweg niet spoort, maar is het omdat deze persoon een Marokkaanse afkomst heeft. Deze generalisering breekt ons allemaal op, ook Nederlanders.

Ik kies bewust voor de negatieve benadering omdat de algemene benadering naar Marokkanen toe ook zo is. Zowel de Marokkanen die bezig zijn op een naar Nederlandse maatstaven acceptabele manier als Marokkanen die geen haar beter of slechter zijn dan het uitschot dat van Nederlands origine is. Aangezien ik steeds moet uitleggen dat niet alle Marokkanen hetzelfde zijn, vond ik het de hoogste tijd dat Nederlanders maar eens ook moeten laten zien dat lang niet alle Nederlanders hetzelfde zijn. Dat lang niet iedere Nederlander slecht denkt over Marokkanen. Ik weet dat deze Nederlanders bestaan namelijk. Het is hierbij heel makkelijk om het begrip "aanpassing" bij de Marokkanen neer te leggen, maar dat komt echt wel van 2 kanten. Want als het van 1 kant komt, neigt het naar "verandering". In mijn optiek is het iemands Godgegeven recht zijn eigen persoon te moeten kunnen blijven, met hier en daar de nodige nuances om een ander geen overlast te bezorgen met zijn/haar persoon. En daarin heeft afkomst geen betekenis. Het gaat uiteindelijk niet om waar je vandaan komt, het gaat om waar je je bevindt. 


_h4T3d_sE7eN !

----------


## bor_32

Heb je eerste collum niet af gelezen, straalde inderdaad teveel agressie uit. (weet dus niet wat je op het einde van je verhaal eventueel wilde zeggen).

Mensen gaan daardoor een stempel op je drukken.

Ik heb verder gelezen omdat ik de reacties wilde weten van de mensen die jou stuk wel hadden gelezen.

Deze waren interessanter dan jou stuk om eerlijk te zijn. Iets afkraken is gemakkelijk. Iets verdedigen is een kunst.

Vervolgens jou 2de stuk heb ik afgelezen puur omdat je nu inderdaad met een andere nuance je mening vertolkt. Ik begrijp nu dus eindelijk pas wat je echt bedoeld.

Dus met het tweede stuk heb je mijn begrip gewonnen. Of ik het er mee eens ben is een ander verhaal.

Ben trouwens gewoon in Holland met boerenkool, Gado gado, Tapas opgegroeit en zou ook willen dat de minister meer aan de inwoners van nederland dacht in plaats van dure vliegtuigen kopen en mensen naar oorlogs gebieden te sturen.
Tenzij we een handje kunnen helpen om een land samen op te bouwen.

Kijk eens meer naar de positieve dingen die we doen met de militairen in het buitenland.

----------


## ASMA XXX

heb de tekst gelezen en eerlijk die jongen kan heeel goed schrijven en het is de waarheid

----------


## Eizo

Geachte h4T3D_sE7eN , ik ben nieuw hier op dit forum en koos uw topic uit om als eerste te lezen. (Ja, ook ik werd naar dit forum gelokt dankzij de zaken die nu in het nieuws zijn met betrekking tot een gesprek tussen de makers van Maroc.nl en het OM.)

Ik schrok een beetje van de felheid van jouw betoog. Dat zal nog wel een kwestie van wennen zijn, denk ik. Ik zal me binnenkort zo nodig aan het hier geldende niveau aanpassen. 

Op dit moment leeft bij mij slechts n vraag: bevalt het je nog wel in dit land? 

Groetjes

Eizo

----------


## Eizo

> [i]............. De meesten in mijn directe omgeving zijn Nederlanders en mensen met wie ik graag optrek omdat ze me benaderen vanuit het positieve, vanuit menselijk oogpunt, wetende dat je iemand niet moet beoordelen op afkomst maar op acties. _h4T3d_sE7eN ! [/B]


Wat denk je dat die mensen van jou zouden vinden indien zij zouden weten wat jij hier schrijft?

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door Eizo_ 
> *Wat denk je dat die mensen van jou zouden vinden indien zij zouden weten wat jij hier schrijft?*


Ze zijn ervan op de hoogte en steunen mijn schrijfwerk, daar ze weten wat de achterliggende gedachte ervan is.





> _Geplaatst door Satan_ 
> *Klinkt als een bericht uit de Opzij in de jaren 70.......Tegenwoordig zijn die types allemaal radicaal feministisch....???
> 
> Sry, ik denk plaats gelijk een onzin mededeling als reactie op onzinnigheid.......
> 
> Maar ze bestaan wel hoor, echte moslims......geloof is een kwestie van geloof, geloof ik.....*


Wat men niet tegen durft te spreken met argumenten, maakt men belachelijk met onzin.

----------


## Eizo

> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> [B]Ze zijn ervan op de hoogte en steunen mijn schrijfwerk, daar ze weten wat de achterliggende gedachte ervan is.


Je hebt dus het begrip van de mensen in jouw eigen omgeving. Veel mensen uit andere culturen moeten dat ontberen. In die zin zou je dus ook kunnen kiezen voor een minder confronterende opstelling om zodoende meer als "bruggenbouwer" te fungeren.

Je hebt uitstekend door hoe de Nederlander in elkaar zit. Je hebt ook uitstekend door hoe de Marokkaanse cultuur binnen Nederland functioneert. Jij zou dus n van de mensen kunnen zijn die het beste uit die twee weet te verenigen. Wat houd je tegen ?

PS: Ik heb nog twee vraagjes. Hoe spreek ik die nick van je uit  :loens:  en waarvoor staan de Arabische tekens in de Nederlandse vlag?  :moeilijk:

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door Eizo_ 
> *Kijk, dat is tenminste al iets.*


Dit is me iets *te* kleinerend.

----------


## Eizo

> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> *Dit is me iets te kleinerend.*


Kan ik in meegaan. Ik heb die zin dan ook maar geschrapt. Ik ben zeer benieuwd naar jouw mening over de rest.

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door Eizo_ 
> *Je hebt dus het begrip van de mensen in jouw eigen omgeving. Veel mensen uit andere culturen moeten dat ontberen. In die zin zou je dus ook kunnen kiezen voor een minder confronterende opstelling om zodoende meer als "bruggenbouwer" te fungeren.
> 
> Je hebt uitstekend door hoe de Nederlander in elkaar zit. Je hebt ook uitstekend door hoe de Marokkaanse cultuur binnen Nederland functioneert. Jij zou dus n van de mensen kunnen zijn die het beste uit die twee weet te verenigen. Wat houd je tegen ?
> 
> PS: Ik heb nog twee vraagjes. Hoe spreek ik die nick van je uit  en waarvoor staan de Arabische tekens in de Nederlandse vlag? *


Aangezien die Martin Luther King jr.-aanpak in het verleden al meerdere malen is uitgeprobeerd en is gefaald, kies ik ervoor om eerst de boel op scherp te zetten. De gevoelens van een Nederlander of Marokkaan interesseren me daarbij op het betreffende moment dan even niets.
Eerst wakker pullen, dan pas l*llen.

Wat betreft die bruggenbouwer-functie, ik denk dat er wel meer voor nodig is dan 1 persoon met een bepaalde gedachtegang. Het komt uiteindelijk eerst neer op algemene acceptatie van verschillen, wederzijds. Daarna kun je pas meer doen.

P.S. Om in te gaan op je vraag omtrent mijn nicknaam, lees cryptisch. Wat er in de vlag staat, laat ik in het midden.  :hihi:

----------


## KaasX

Laat ik beginnen te zeggen dat wat veel Marokkaanse jongens vaak tegen me zeggen ("jullie - Hollanders - moeten ons niet over 1 kam scheren") ook voor jou geldt, maar dan andersom. Ik ga niet op je stuk lopen zeiken, omdat ik uit mijn vriendenkring weet waar je emotie vandaan komt en er helaas een hoop waarheid in zit. Alleen de schaal klopt niet. 
Met mijn Nederlandse eer is niks mis, kan ik je zeggen. En als je mij in m'n gezicht een hypocriet of een zielig hoopje vlees noemt omdat ik Nederlander, is dat niks anders dan dat ik jou een dief zou noemen omdat jij toevallig een Marokkaan bent, en reageer ik net zo aggressief als jij dat zou doen. Punt blijft dat jouw kind en mijn kind zich pas gelijk voelen als ze op alle fronten gelijk behandeld worden. Aan het bestaande racisme op de arbeidsmarkt en in het uitgaansleven wil ik niks afdoen en helaas kunnen jij en ik daar voorlopig weinig verandering in aanbrengen. Ik ben bijvoorbeeld geen club-eigenaar. Maar de kleine dingen zoals 'gedrag corrigeren' (waar jij het ook over hebt in jouw stuk) en 'reageren op elkaar in de openbare ruimte' zijn al vet belangrijk. 
Voorbeeld: als ik in de tram of bioscoop zit en een kleine jongen met blond haar, blauwe ogen (en bij wijze van spreke zijn tennisracket nog in zijn tas naast) zich zit te kloten, stap ik daar makkelijker op af dan als daar een Marokkaans jochie zit. Waarom? Omdat mij is wijsgemaakt dat ik in dat laatste geval het risico van een steekwond oploop? Nee. Want ik weet dat 'Ik ga je doodvermoorden' van een 13-jarig jochie eigenlijk betekent, "effe kijken waar de grens ligt, en als die meneer moeilijk blijkt te zijn ben ik loesoe'. De realiteit is dat ik dat blonde jochie meer herken als wie ik vroeger was en op basis daarvan kan ik zijn reactie op mijn correctie beter inschatten. 
Er is meer 'vertrouwen' tussen mij en die blonde (net als waarschijnlijk tussen jou en een 'zwartharige' - alhoewel veel Nederlander ook zwart haar hebben). En dat is erg. Waarom? Omdat ik door niet te reageren op (voor iedereen normaal) gekloot van een Marokkaanse puber, niet alleen dat stereotype bevestig (gevaarlijke of gewelddadige Marokkaan) waar jij over schrijft, maar ook indirect zeg: jij bent er niet een van mij, dus ik vertrouw niet dat jij op een redelijke wijze kan begrijpen waarom ik jouw corrigeer. Dat laatste is meer sneaky dan het eerste, maar wel even invloedrijk.
Ander voorbeeld. Vaak komen Marokkaanse jongens aan met het bekende voorval van de vrouw in de winkel of de trein die haar tas even dichter tegen zich aandrukt zodra jij langs haar loopt. Zij zegt met haar lichaamstaal: 'Jij bent een dief omdat je Marokkaan bent en ik moet mij daartegen beschermen'. Tuurlijk maakt jou dat boos, het is een zware belediging, en sommige jongens zullen juist daarom averechts reageren (agressie). Maar het omgekeerde is ook racisme en weer zo'n sneaky vorm. Als een volwassen Hollander de kamer binnen komt lopen, gebeurt het vaak zat dat hij de Hollandse jongens groet van 'he Tom', 'dag Piet', en de Marokkaanse jongen van 'heeee Achmed! Leuk dat jij er OOK bent'. Door die extra vrolijkheid (die jij ongetwijfeld zal afdoen als hypocrisie) wil die man alleen z'n eigen onzekerheid in de omgang met Marokkaanse jongens maskeren en koste wat kost aangeven dat hij geen racist is. Om de jongen in kwestie komt het juist omgekeerd over. Hij wordt niet gelijk behandeld en voelt zich (positief) gediscrimineerd. Sommige Hollanders zijn daar heel onhandig in, dat geef ik toe. 
Als je het op die manier bekijkt het voor iedereen een struggle om de juiste omgangsvorm te vinden; iets wat met jaren van ervaring en veel omgaan met elkaar ook zal gebeuren. Maar de wijze waarop jij het in je stuk schetst is er een van 'hakken in het zand en schijt aan alle Hollanders'. Ga vooral zo door, zou ik zeggen, en dan hebben we over een korte tijd in Nederland ook een afdeling van het Vlaams Blok. En dan wordt het pas echt gezellig op straat.

----------


## Don Vito

Jullie hollanders zeueren te veel!!!

----------


## KaasX

Een man die een plaatje van Bob 'One Love' Marley combineert met een zogenaamd stoere maffia-naam, heeft bij voorbaat geen respect voor zichzelf en kan niemand serieus nemen. Probeer het nog maar eens.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door KaasX_ 
> *Een man die een plaatje van Bob 'One Love' Marley combineert met een zogenaamd stoere maffia-naam, heeft bij voorbaat geen respect voor zichzelf en kan niemand serieus nemen. Probeer het nog maar eens.*


Wat heeft mijn waardering voor de muziek van Bob Marley en de Films van Coppola te maken met respect voor mij zelf en het serieus nemen van anderen? Denk jij wel na voordat jij wat typt?

----------


## KaasX

Het gaat mij om hetzelfde als het jou om gaat. Een inhoudelijke reactie (zie je eigen opmerking bij 'Jihad'-discussie) en geen zinloze oneliners.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door KaasX_ 
> *Het gaat mij om hetzelfde als het jou om gaat. Een inhoudelijke reactie (zie je eigen opmerking bij 'Jihad'-discussie) en geen zinloze oneliners.*


Wie zegt dat mijn reactie niet inhoudelijk was?! Ik heb alles gelezen wat er stond en dan komt er nog bij dat wat ik opvang vanuit mijn omgeving en media en dan trek ik mijn conclusies. Mijn conclusie dit keer is is dat Nederlanders te veel zeuren. Mijn mening, heb ik alle recht op.

----------


## KaasX

Maar wat totaal onduidelijk is wat je daarmee bedoeld. Zeuren 'wij' teveel over dat 'Marokkanen allemaal criminelen zijn' of zeuren 'wij' teveel over dat 'we zo moeilijk een oplossing kunnen vinden voor een manier van omgaan waarin men elkaar kan corrigeren, respect toont en dat alles zonder positief of negatief te discrimineren'? Zeggen dat wij teveel zeuren is voor mij een mening die evenveel waard is als dat je geen spruitjes lust.

----------


## Eizo

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Jullie hollanders zeueren te veel!!!*


En hoe had je daar verandering in willen brengen?

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door KaasX_ 
> *Maar wat totaal onduidelijk is wat je daarmee bedoeld. Zeuren 'wij' teveel over dat 'Marokkanen allemaal criminelen zijn' of zeuren 'wij' teveel over dat 'we zo moeilijk een oplossing kunnen vinden voor een manier van omgaan waarin men elkaar kan corrigeren, respect toont en dat alles zonder positief of negatief te discrimineren'? Zeggen dat wij teveel zeuren is voor mij een mening die evenveel waard is als dat je geen spruitjes lust.*


Als ik geen spruitjes lust kan het mij niks schelen wat jij ervan vindt. Ik ben degene die dan geen spruitjes eet en de rest deert mij niet.
Waarom ik vindt dat Nederland zeurt is omdat er alleen maar de negatieve aspecten uit de Marokkaanse/Islamitische gemeenschap wordt belicht. Tevens gebeurt dat vaak om dingen waarvan men weet dat er niks mee is, maar dat het wel naar voren wordt gebracht om ons zwart te maken.

----------


## KaasX

Ik zou graag nog wat olie op het vuur gooien, maar in dat laatste moet ik je helaas een beetje gelijk geven. Zoals een echte polder-Hollander dus. Nu moet ik ervandoor, want de spruitjes koken over.

Later

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door Eizo_ 
> *En hoe had je daar verandering in willen brengen?*


De beste manier om gerespecteerd en machtig tre worden als bevolkingsgroep is scholing. Zo veel mogelijk kennis vergaren en zo hoog mogelijke posities bekleden. Dit moet dan niet gedaan worden zodat de Nederlanders niet meer over ons gaan zeuren en ons weer gaan mogen, maar zodat zij ons zullen vrezen om onze kennis en macht. Dat is wat ik graag zou willen zien hier in Nederland.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door KaasX_ 
> *Ik zou graag nog wat olie op het vuur gooien, maar in dat laatste moet ik je helaas een beetje gelijk geven. Zoals een echte polder-Hollander dus. Nu moet ik ervandoor, want de spruitjes koken over.
> 
> Later*


Ben blij dat je dat inziet....

----------


## Eizo

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *De beste manier om gerespecteerd en machtig tre worden als bevolkingsgroep is scholing. Zo veel mogelijk kennis vergaren en zo hoog mogelijke posities bekleden. Dit moet dan niet gedaan worden zodat de Nederlanders niet meer over ons gaan zeuren en ons weer gaan mogen, maar zodat zij ons zullen vrezen om onze kennis en macht. Dat is wat ik graag zou willen zien hier in Nederland.*


Behoort een bepaalde vorm van gelijkheid, zonder dat u bang voor de ene groep bent of u de andere groep angst inboezemt, ook tot de mogelijkheden? Of is alleen met macht (dus geweld of afgedwongen oplossingen zonder dat er inspraak was) iets te bereiken? 

Voor de goede orde: ik heb nog steeds geen hekel aan welke bevolkingsgroep dan ook, ben er niet bang voor en ga ze ook zeker niet uit de weg. Waar ik wel de wenkbrauwen bij frons is de zo beperkt aanwezige wil om eens op argumenten met elkaar te overleggen.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door Eizo_ 
> *Behoort een bepaalde vorm van gelijkheid, zonder dat u bang voor de ene groep bent of u de andere groep angst inboezemt, ook tot de mogelijkheden? Of is alleen met macht (dus geweld of afgedwongen oplossingen zonder dat er inspraak was) iets te bereiken? 
> 
> Voor de goede orde: ik heb nog steeds geen hekel aan welke bevolkingsgroep dan ook, ben er niet bang voor en ga ze ook zeker niet uit de weg. Waar ik wel de wenkbrauwen bij frons is de zo beperkt aanwezige wil om eens op argumenten met elkaar te overleggen.*


Gelijkheid,broedersschap en vrijheid?!! Dat is een vervlogen ideaal. Dat zal nooit gebeuren op deze wereld. Het contrast zal altijd blijven bestaan. Wat jij er van maakt is dat het met geweld gerealiseerd moet worden, terwijl ik precies heb uitgelegd hoe ik het gerealiseerd wil zien. Jij legt mij woorden in de mond met als doel om mij zwart te maken. Dat is geen wijze van discusseren. Reageer op wat er gezegd wordt en geen dingen er bij verzinnen.
Als er laten wij zeggen veel rijke,hoge opgeleide Moslims zijn, dan betekent dat je geld en kennis hebt. Geld en kennis is macht en die macht willen wij bereiken door middel van educatie. Als wij dat hebben bereikt dan zou geen enkele politicus het in zijn hoofd halen om te beginnen over moslim scholen,moskee's en dergelijke. In de media zal er ook niks meer negatiefs over ons komen te staan. Kijk maar bijvoorbeeld naar de Joden, die hebben die positie bereikt en je hoort nooit wat over hen. Als er wat negatiefs word gezegd dan volgen er gelijk een paar procedures. En dat voor dingen die net zo erg zijn over de dingen die over moslims verspreidt worden. Hoofddoekjes worden altijd besproken maar keppeltjes ooit...

En over dat argumenteren, heb je ooit de moeite genomen om op een wardige manier te discuseren? Jij legt de schuld bij anderen terwijl jij degene bent die woorden in andermans mond legt....

----------


## Eizo

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Gelijkheid,broedersschap en vrijheid?!! Dat is een vervlogen ideaal. Dat zal nooit gebeuren op deze wereld. Het contrast zal altijd blijven bestaan. Wat jij er van maakt is dat het met geweld gerealiseerd moet worden, terwijl ik precies heb uitgelegd hoe ik het gerealiseerd wil zien. Jij legt mij woorden in de mond met als doel om mij zwart te maken. Dat is geen wijze van discusseren. Reageer op wat er gezegd wordt en geen dingen er bij verzinnen.
> Als er laten wij zeggen veel rijke,hoge opgeleide Moslims zijn, dan betekent dat je geld en kennis hebt. Geld en kennis is macht en die macht willen wij bereiken door middel van educatie. Als wij dat hebben bereikt dan zou geen enkele politicus het in zijn hoofd halen om te beginnen over moslim scholen,moskee's en dergelijke. In de media zal er ook niks meer negatiefs over ons komen te staan. Kijk maar bijvoorbeeld naar de Joden, die hebben die positie bereikt en je hoort nooit wat over hen. Als er wat negatiefs word gezegd dan volgen er gelijk een paar procedures. En dat voor dingen die net zo erg zijn over de dingen die over moslims verspreidt worden. Hoofddoekjes worden altijd besproken maar keppeltjes ooit...
> 
> En over dat argumenteren, heb je ooit de moeite genomen om op een wardige manier te discuseren? Jij legt de schuld bij anderen terwijl jij degene bent die woorden in andermans mond legt....*


Ik leg naar mijn bescheiden mening niemand woorden in de mond, maar stel slechts een aantal vragen naar aanleiding van eerder gedane opmerkingen. 

Macht is in de wijze van discusiren die gemeengeod is in de poldermodellen die losgelaten zijn op de Nederlandse samenleving een beetje een vies woord. Het veronderstelt een zekere mate van ongelijkheid en in het meest negatieve geval een vorm van onderdrukking van de mening en leefwijze van mensen. Ik ben iemand die meer de democratische principes aanhangt en voorstander van gedegen overleg. Dat geldt voor ALLE groepen Christenen, Joden en Moslims of wat dan ook. 

Het dragen van welke uiting van geloofsovertuiging dan ook vind ik niet een zaak van discussie. Iedereen is daar wat mij betreft vrij in, zij het dat er bepaalde omstandigheden zijn waarin je wel moet kunnen zien met wie je te maken hebt. Volledige bedekking van het gezicht moet dus tijdelijk en op verzoek achterwege blijven. Wel zie ik in dat indien een moslima kiest voor volledige gezichtsbedekking er bij de instanties die identificatie nodig hebben mogelijkheden geschapen moeten worden om dit op een voor de moslima in kwestie "veilige" manier te doen. Even apart nemen en door een vrouwelijke medewerker laten afhandelen kan daarbij een heel simpel middel zijn.

----------


## mark61

> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> *P.S. Om in te gaan op je vraag omtrent mijn nicknaam, lees cryptisch. Wat er in de vlag staat, laat ik in het midden. *


Hallo ik ben nieuw hier, dus reageer ik wat laat. _h4T3D_sE7eN, waarom mag Eizo niet weten wat er in die vlag staat? Ik ken niet echt Arabisch maar wel Turks (vroeger in het Ar. schrift geschreven en vol met leenwoorden uit het Arabisch), dus onder voorbehoud:

"la ilah ill' Allah wa Muhammad resulu" oftewel 'Er is geen god dan God en Mohammed is zijn profeet.' 

Dit heet de shahada of geloofsbelijdenis. Waarom geheimzinnig doen? Is er iets mis me? En waarom zo cryptisch over die cryptische naam?

----------


## Eizo

> _Geplaatst door mark61_ 
> *Hallo ik ben nieuw hier, dus reageer ik wat laat. _h4T3D_sE7eN, waarom mag Eizo niet weten wat er in die vlag staat? Ik ken niet echt Arabisch maar wel Turks (vroeger in het Ar. schrift geschreven en vol met leenwoorden uit het Arabisch), dus onder voorbehoud:
> 
> "la ilah ill' Allah wa Muhammad resulu" oftewel 'Er is geen god dan God en Mohammed is zijn profeet.' 
> 
> Dit heet de shahada of geloofsbelijdenis. Waarom geheimzinnig doen? Is er iets mis me? En waarom zo cryptisch over die cryptische naam?*


Bedankt voor de uitleg, die je onder voorbehoud deed. Niks mis mee lijkt me zo om je geloof te belijden op voor anderen duidelijke wijze. Het christelijke geloof noemt Hem gewoon God, de Joden zeggen Jaweh. Volgens mij is het dezelfde, wat alle tegenstellingen onbegrijpelijk maakt.  :zegniets:

----------


## achtmet

Wat een aardige manier hoe jij over ons denkt.
We zijn duidelijk gastvrij geweest voor het verkeerde volk.
Waarom hebben we geen Polen toendertijd naar Nederland gehaald. Jammer. Dan hadden we dit gekwijl tenminste niet gehad:
Inbraken, steekpartijen, bedreigingen, molesteren van bejaarden, kortom altijd ellende en overal ter wereld. 
Chinezen, Duitsers, Engelsen, Fransen, Italianen, nooit problemen.
Maar Marokkanen, zelden zo een vervelend volk meegemaakt.

----------


## zuiderling

Wat ben jij een enorme lul zeg. Wat een haat komt er uit jouw woorden, echt walgelijk. Laat me ff raden. Jij hebt zeker de Nederlandse nationaliteit niet..... Mocht je die wel hebben raad ik je aan om die af te staan want waarom zou je de nationaliteit hebben van een land waar je zo'n enorme hekel aan hebt.
Echt, ongelooflijk. Ik mag nu toch zeker wel schrijven dat als het hier zo'n rotland is dat je dan een ander land kan uitzoeken???????
Misschien kun je je afvragen waarom je zo'n hekel hebt aan Nederland, zou het in andere landen beter zijn of beter gaan?
Een goed voornemen voor 2004 zou voor jou kunnen zijn om eerst na te denken (indien mogelijk) voordat je iets opschrijft.
Jakkes!

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door achtmet_





> _Geplaatst door zuiderling_



_ik-heb-niet-alles-gelezen-maar-heb-wel-m'n-oordeel-klaar_-reacties. 2 stuks nog wel.






> _Geplaatst door achtmet_ 
> *Mensen, lees hoe de Islam voor je is, kijk op www.democrates.net*


_*grinnik*_

----------


## arsamatoria

De tendens van de reacties op de geschreven kunsten van mister hatred zijn meer dan voorspelbaar en ik moet dus wat dat betreft wel wat lof uiten in de richting van hat3d. Iets zegt mij dat de woorden van hat3d louter geschreven zijn met de intentie wat vonken te veroorzaken om de bestaande gedachtengang bij zowel Nederlanders van Marokkaanse afkomst als autotochtone Nederlanders te achterhalen. Nogmaals, sterk staaltje scriptische manipulatie.
Het lijkt me echter sterk dat iemand van een niveau als het jouwe, met een dergelijke kennis van de Nederlandse taal zichzelf zou beperken door het aannemen van een primitieve opinie. Waarom zou je de Nederlandse taal zo ver bestuderen als je de Nederlandse cultuur haat? Om in het hol van de leeuw de leeuw aan het schrikken te maken?
Nee, hat3d, ik val niet voor jouw ontstekende 'charmes', ze zijn me iets te doorzichtig.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door achtmet_ 
> *Wat een aardige manier hoe jij over ons denkt.
> We zijn duidelijk gastvrij geweest voor het verkeerde volk.
> Waarom hebben we geen Polen toendertijd naar Nederland gehaald. Jammer. Dan hadden we dit gekwijl tenminste niet gehad:
> Inbraken, steekpartijen, bedreigingen, molesteren van bejaarden, kortom altijd ellende en overal ter wereld. 
> Chinezen, Duitsers, Engelsen, Fransen, Italianen, nooit problemen.
> Maar Marokkanen, zelden zo een vervelend volk meegemaakt.
> En over de Islaam, kijk maar eens bij www. DemoCrates.net
> kun je zelf lezen wat je nog niet wist.*


Inbraak en steekpartijen zijn veel minder erg dan die dingen die de Nederlanders flikken. Kleine kinderen die ontvoerd worden en verkracht, dat is pas schandalig. Nederlanders hebben het te druk om met hun vingers naar de rovende Marokkanen tw wijzen, terwijl ze hun landgenoten, de kinderverkrachters helemaal vergeten......

----------


## faust

Fijn om weer wat generaliserend geleuter te lezen. Ga zo door jongen. Voor mij ben je niet beter dan Fortuyn en friends, net zo racistisch en net zo dom. Door de haat die jij ventileert komen we echt nader tot elkaar. De media , de wapenboeren en de rechtse partijen zullen je dankbaar zijn. 
Dacht je dat ik en vele Nederlanders met mij het o.k. vinden dat Nederlandse militairen naar Irak gestuurd worden. Ik kots ook op Balkenende.
Je spreekt over een gefrustreerd klootjes volk. Kijk naar jezelf jochie, de frustratie en gejank druipt van je briefje af.
En het leven zuur maken van de Nederlanders, wat houd dat in? Bejaarde vrouwtjes van hun tas beroven, of huisvrouwen in hun kruis grijpen en voor hoer uitschelden?
Als dat jouw eer is dan is dat zeker een grote eer.
Houd jij je maar vast aan je geloof hoor jongen. De islam misbruiken om je eigen ratten streken te rechtvaardigen. Het valt me nog mee dat je, je brief eindigt met "muthafukkaz" en niet met sieg heil.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door faust_ 
> *Fijn om weer wat generaliserend geleuter te lezen. Ga zo door jongen. Voor mij ben je niet beter dan Fortuyn en friends, net zo racistisch en net zo dom. Door de haat die jij ventileert komen we echt nader tot elkaar. De media , de wapenboeren en de rechtse partijen zullen je dankbaar zijn. 
> Dacht je dat ik en vele Nederlanders met mij het o.k. vinden dat Nederlandse militairen naar Irak gestuurd worden. Ik kots ook op Balkenende.
> Je spreekt over een gefrustreerd klootjes volk. Kijk naar jezelf jochie, de frustratie en gejank druipt van je briefje af.
> En het leven zuur maken van de Nederlanders, wat houd dat in? Bejaarde vrouwtjes van hun tas beroven, of huisvrouwen in hun kruis grijpen en voor hoer uitschelden?
> Als dat jouw eer is dan is dat zeker een grote eer.
> Houd jij je maar vast aan je geloof hoor jongen. De islam misbruiken om je eigen ratten streken te rechtvaardigen. Het valt me nog mee dat je, je brief eindigt met "muthafukkaz" en niet met sieg heil.*


Ik ben niet de gene die er voor moet zorgen dat wij dichter bij komen, dat zijn de Nederlanders zelf....
maar hoe wil jij dat dan zien gebeuren als de bevolking zo bang wordt gemaakt voor Moslims en Marokkanen, door de politiek en media?

----------


## faust

Samen komen doe je samen. Het woord zegt het al. Dat is een verantwoordelijkheid die we hebben. Marrocanen en Nederlanders.
Ik ben het met je eens dat de media debet zijn aan de angst die gekweekt wordt. Eerlijk gezegd word ik er soms schijt ziek van. 
De media in Nederland wordt links genoemd. Zelf kan ik niets zien van dat linkse. Ik zie alleen maar opgefokte commerciele mannetjes en vrouwtjes die net als een junk hun moeder of zuster nog zouden verkopen voor een nieuwtje.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door faust_ 
> *Samen komen doe je samen. Het woord zegt het al. Dat is een verantwoordelijkheid die we hebben. Marrocanen en Nederlanders.
> Ik ben het met je eens dat de media debet zijn aan de angst die gekweekt wordt. Eerlijk gezegd word ik er soms schijt ziek van. 
> De media in Nederland wordt links genoemd. Zelf kan ik niets zien van dat linkse. Ik zie alleen maar opgefokte commerciele mannetjes en vrouwtjes die net als een junk hun moeder of zuster nog zouden verkopen voor een nieuwtje.*


Het is aan de Nederlanders om te laten zien dat ze ons wel accepteren en respecteren. Ik weet niet wat wij Marokkanen meer moeten doen. Het feit dat wij alles pikken wat over ons gemeld wordt in de media zegt al genoeg overonze houding in de ze maatschappij.

----------


## Scipio

Ik snap niet hoe je zo op Nederland en de Nederlanders kunt blijven schelden terwijl je hier als gast bent. Stel je voor dat ik als Westerling in Saoudie-Arabi ga wonen en daar de mensen en cultuur zou bespotten, zouden ze mij dan het land niet uit zetten? Als je in Nederland gelukkig wilt worden zul je naar de Nederlandse cultuur -dus als Westerling- moeten gaan leven. Als je daar geen zin in hebt, wat doe je hier dan? De rest van je leven aan de zijlijn blijven staan? Je haat blijven spuien naar Nederlanders?
Als je Nederland niet respecteert, waarom ben je hier dan? Voor het geld? Is dat jouw eer? Denk hier alsjeblieft goed over na. Er is geen land in de wereld waar buitenlanders zo in de watten worden gelegd als in Nederland, waar kansarmen zoveel kansen krijgen, waar zoveel vrijheid is. Maar uiteindelijk is iedereen zelf verantwoordelijk voor zijn leven. Jouw keuzes bepalen hoe je leven wordt, niet de meningen van anderen.

Scipio

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door Scipio_ 
> *Ik snap niet hoe je zo op Nederland en de Nederlanders kunt blijven schelden terwijl je hier als gast bent. Stel je voor dat ik als Westerling in Saoudie-Arabi ga wonen en daar de mensen en cultuur zou bespotten, zouden ze mij dan het land niet uit zetten? Als je in Nederland gelukkig wilt worden zul je naar de Nederlandse cultuur -dus als Westerling- moeten gaan leven. Als je daar geen zin in hebt, wat doe je hier dan? De rest van je leven aan de zijlijn blijven staan? Je haat blijven spuien naar Nederlanders?
> Als je Nederland niet respecteert, waarom ben je hier dan? Voor het geld? Is dat jouw eer? Denk hier alsjeblieft goed over na. Er is geen land in de wereld waar buitenlanders zo in de watten worden gelegd als in Nederland, waar kansarmen zoveel kansen krijgen, waar zoveel vrijheid is. Maar uiteindelijk is iedereen zelf verantwoordelijk voor zijn leven. Jouw keuzes bepalen hoe je leven wordt, niet de meningen van anderen.
> 
> Scipio*


Dus ik ben een gast??!!! He jongen ik WOON hier net zoals die andere Marokkanen en Nederlanders. Wij gaan niet weg. WIJ ZIJN GEEN GASTEN.
En wie zegt dat ik als westerling moet leven?? waarom zou ik?? Respect voor andermans cultuur,normen en waarden is toch iets heel Nederlands?? Dat vinden Nederlanders toch zo belangrijk?? Waarom mag ik dan niet mijn eigen cultuur,normen en waarden primair op stellen?? Omdat het een Islamitische achtergrond heeft.Jij doet rustig mee met de hetze die tegen ons gevoerd wordt, zonder dat je het zelf weet. Dat is het toppunt van onnozelheid.
Wie zegt dat ik haat spui jegens de Nederlanders? Ik spui haat richtin de media en de politiek die ons demoniseren. Jij moet beter lezen jongeman voordat je hier komt met een neo-nazishtisch stukje.........

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door arsamatoria_ 
> *De tendens van de reacties op de geschreven kunsten van mister hatred zijn meer dan voorspelbaar en ik moet dus wat dat betreft wel wat lof uiten in de richting van hat3d. Iets zegt mij dat de woorden van hat3d louter geschreven zijn met de intentie wat vonken te veroorzaken om de bestaande gedachtengang bij zowel Nederlanders van Marokkaanse afkomst als autotochtone Nederlanders te achterhalen. Nogmaals, sterk staaltje scriptische manipulatie.
> Het lijkt me echter sterk dat iemand van een niveau als het jouwe, met een dergelijke kennis van de Nederlandse taal zichzelf zou beperken door het aannemen van een primitieve opinie. Waarom zou je de Nederlandse taal zo ver bestuderen als je de Nederlandse cultuur haat? Om in het hol van de leeuw de leeuw aan het schrikken te maken?
> Nee, hat3d, ik val niet voor jouw ontstekende 'charmes', ze zijn me iets te doorzichtig.*


Goh !! Heb je dat helemaal alleen bedacht of heb je daadwerkelijk de hele discussie doorgenomen ?

p.s. Zeg nou zelf, zou je denken dat ik me misschien wel echt heb beperkt tot het bestuderen van *alleen* de Nederlanse taal ?

----------


## papol

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> Dus ik ben een gast??!!! He jongen ik WOON hier net zoals die andere Marokkanen en Nederlanders. Wij gaan niet weg. WIJ ZIJN GEEN GASTEN.
> En wie zegt dat ik als westerling moet leven?? waarom zou ik?? Respect voor andermans cultuur,normen en waarden is toch iets heel Nederlands?? Dat vinden Nederlanders toch zo belangrijk?? Waarom mag ik dan niet mijn eigen cultuur,normen en waarden primair op stellen?? Omdat het een Islamitische achtergrond heeft.Jij doet rustig mee met de hetze die tegen ons gevoerd wordt, zonder dat je het zelf weet. Dat is het toppunt van onnozelheid.
> Wie zegt dat ik haat spui jegens de Nederlanders? Ik spui haat richtin de media en de politiek die ons demoniseren. Jij moet beter lezen jongeman voordat je hier komt met een neo-nazishtisch stukje.........


H Joh !! WIJ bepalen wanneer je gn gast meer bent !!

Rechtten krijg je, kun je niet opeisen. Je plaats in de maatschappij moet je veroveren, niet zoals de batavieren door strijd, doch zoals een goede vriend. 
Pas dan, en uitsluitend dan, we denken te weten wie je werkelijk bent, kunnen we je in de armen sluiten(zover je dit wilt) maar bovenal word je geaccepteerd om wie je bent. 

Kennis maakt macht?? Nee hoor, Einstein was niet machtig. Veel kennisen word daar mee bedoelt, omgaan met anderen dus. Een studie kan daar zinvol aan meewerken.

Gr.P

----------


## papol

> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> 
> daadwerkelijk de hele discussie doorgenomen


Idd alles gelezen. Je eerste verhaal zet de toon, het duurt meerdere reacties om te vervlakken. Ben nog niet geheel overtuigd van de goede bedoelingen.

Kortom, zo gaat dat in de werkelijkheid ook. De eerste indruk is belangrijk voor een verder beloop.

Hoe ga je om met de mensen indien je ergens nieuw bent? En dan niet tijdelijk, dan maakt het waarschijnlijk geen moer uit. Je wilt daar blijvend verkeren. Ga je dan als een gek rondrausen om te laten zien dat ze schrik van je moeten hebben en dat je van je af kunt bijten ? Dan moet je later niet zeuren dat niemand iets met je te maken wil hebben. Kom je met een groep, hoe reageer je dan indien iemand van je eigen groep rotzooi gaat schoppen? Ga je die verdedigen of laat je duidelijk blijken hiervan niet gedient te zijn?

Indien morgen een groep Massai krijgers in Nederland komt wonen, is iedereen nieuwsgierig. Dan kan in het begin nog alles, zelfs de speer die ze ten alle tijde bij zich dragen is toegestaan. Na verloop van tijd zal er best ergens iets fout gaan waarbij de speer gebruikt word. Het zal dan niet lang meer duren of de speer en de krijgers worden onderwerp van discussie en er zal een verbod komen. Daarmee word niet bedoeld om de eer van de krijgers aan te tasten, doch de speer. Hoewel begrijpelijk de Massai hier anders over zullen denken, tolereerd de maatschappij de in potentie gevaarlijke speer niet meer. Die zal hoe dan ook moeten verdwijnen. De kans is groot dat na verloop van de tijd de discussie helemaal niet meer gaat over het gevaar wat een speer in handen van een bepaald persoon kan uitrichten, doch resluteerd in een welles/nietus spel met wederzijdse verwijten en beschuldigingen van haat. Simpelweg zijn we weer aanbeland bij dezelfde discussie die momenteel bijna wereldwijd speelt.

Gr.P

----------


## faust

Tegen de heer PAPOL wil even zeggen dat de mensen van Marokaanse afkomst die hier in Nederland wonen kinderen en kleinkinderen zijn van mensen die hier de rotzooi van onze ouders en grootouders opruimden omdat onze ouders de troep zelf niet wilden opruimen. Deze mensen hebben allang deze rechten verdiend. Ze hebben net zoals ieder inwoner van Nederland belasting en sociale premies betaald. 
Jij heb zeker niets te bepalen over rechten. Sukkel je wordt belazerd door Nederlandse politicie en kapitalisten, ik noem hier b.v. de bouwfraude, de kunstmatige prijs verhogingen bij Ahold of het kunstmatig hoog houden van de prijzen van cd's door een van die partij genoten van de LPF.
Al die hetze tegen Marokanen is alleen maar om je aandacht af te lijden van de echte criminelen, de jongens die het hier voor het zeggen hebben. Neem b.v. de acties van Nina van den Brink, door haar oplichters praktijken hebben een heleboel mensen hun vertrouwen in de ICT branche verloren. Ik ben haar nog steeds "dankbaar" dat ik door haar mijn fijne baan als internet programeur ben kwijt geraakt. 
Of hoge ambtenaren die kinderen uit oost Europse landen misbruiken en een taakstraf van maar 240 uur opgelegd krijgen.
Maar jochie als jij in de dertiger jaren in Duitsland had gewoond had je ook hard mee geroepen dat de joden aan het gas moesten, want het is altijd makkelijk om een minderheid de schuld te geven.
Hoe zou jij het vinden om afgerekend te worden op het Nederlandse optreden in Indonesie tijdens de politionele acties in 1948. Steek de hand in eerst eigen boezem.
Ik kan prima met mensen van een andere kultuur door een deur, want ik kijk naar het individu en niet naar de massa. Zou je ook eens moeten doen, of moet je dan te veel nadenken.

----------


## Blade20

*me legt zijn 10 eurocent in het bakje.

Ik ken een gedeelte van jouw verhaal wel. Toen ik lang, lang geleden op de basisschool zat kwam er ook een buitenlander bij ons in de klas. (we hadden er al 1, maar daar waren we al aan gewend)
Dat het geen Marokkaan is, is even niet relevant (hij was veel donkerder van kleur, kan me even de herkomst niet herrineren)

Anyway, zoiets was nieuw. Ik kom uit een klein dorpje en buitenlanders zijn er dan ook niet echt in grote getalen vertegenwoordigd. Dus, als jong persoon plotseling een donker getint mens tegenkomen (iets wat je nog niet vaak hebt gezien) is dus interesant. Hij had direct de helft van de klas als vriend en, heel beleefd overigens, nodigde ook de helft van de klas uit voor zijn verjaardagsfeest.
Dat iemand zoveel vrienden krijgt plotseling komt dus omdat hij 'nieuw' is, dat klopt. Maar ook vriendschap verjaard en ik denk dat iedereen van onze basisschoolklas wel uit elkaar is gegroeid, ik zie nauwelijks nog iemand van mijn klas. (ookal wonen vele in mijn buurt)

Dat plotseling mensen die je van vroeger als vrienden kent aan de andere kant staan is niet zo vreemd. Iedereen heeft zijn eigen leven en maakt dingen mee. Toegegeven, de meeste zijn meelopers of bedoelen het expliciet selectief. (bekend voorbeeldje; Marokkaanse reljongeren, wie heeft er niet van gehoord)
Er bestaat echter ook een kern die werkelijk reden heeft om te haten (bijvoorbeeld persoonlijk meegemaakt), diens vrienden voelen met hem mee en, om hem bij te staan, vormen hun mening naar hem. (al is het alleen maar in zijn bijzijn)

Dat de media alles overhypt weet iedereen, dat hoef je ook niet de doorsnee aardappeleter te vertellen. Echter, als je lang genoeg hetzelfde hoort geloof je het, of althans, de zwakken van geest gaan het geloven. Ik denk echter niet dat er zoveel zwakke van geest tussen de aardappeleters zitten dat het een enorm onoverkombaar deel is.

Het verhaal wat jij verteld kan net zo goed door een aardappeleter worden verteld die bijvoorbeeld dit forum vaak bezoekt. Het is gedeeltelijk waar, maar ook gedeeltelijk op vooroordelen en wantrouwen gebaseerd. Niet alleen vanuit jouw zijde, maar ook vanuit de zijde van de doorsnee aardappeleters. 

Vreemd?!? Welnee, de mensenlijke natuur, meer niet. Het is niet onoverkombaar, maar er zal wel moeten worden gepraat als volwassenen. Tot nu toe zie ik weinig vooruitgang vanuit beide zijdes. Wellicht zou een forum (alsin een werkelijk forum in een gebouw) op bepaalde plaatsen (bijvoorbeeld steden) goed kunnen helpen, maar het zal nooit helemaal verdwijnen.

Het verschil tussen Marokkanen en Nederlanders (even als twee groepen benaderd) is niet zo heel groot. Uiterlijk zegt mij niets, na een aantal huidziektes maakt het mij werkelijk geen bal meer uit hoe iemand eruit ziet. Ook de levenswijze is niet veel verschillend. Beide willen gewoon door het leven heen met een tevreden gevoel. De ene zijde wellicht met behulp van religie, de andere met een voorbeeldlevenstijl. (ik bedoel dus het huisje, boompje beesje gevoel)

Mensen die beweren dat twee culturen niet goed met elkaar kunnen samengaan zijn zwak van geest. Het maakt niet uit of deze reden, religieus of rasverschil ten gronde heeft, zwak blijft zwak.

Je weet gelukkig van jezelf dat je soms te aggressief uit de hoek lijkt te komen, ik zou zeggen; Doe er wat aan.
Koppigheid heeft nog nooit veel mensen beloond.

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door papol_ 
> *H Joh !! WIJ bepalen wanneer je gn gast meer bent !!
> 
> Rechtten krijg je, kun je niet opeisen. Je plaats in de maatschappij moet je veroveren, niet zoals de batavieren door strijd, doch zoals een goede vriend. 
> Pas dan, en uitsluitend dan, we denken te weten wie je werkelijk bent, kunnen we je in de armen sluiten(zover je dit wilt) maar bovenal word je geaccepteerd om wie je bent.*


Wie is "we" ?





> _Geplaatst door papol_ 
> *Idd alles gelezen. Je eerste verhaal zet de toon, het duurt meerdere reacties om te vervlakken. Ben nog niet geheel overtuigd van de goede bedoelingen.
> 
> Kortom, zo gaat dat in de werkelijkheid ook. De eerste indruk is belangrijk voor een verder beloop.
> 
> Gr.P*


Wel apart om je te laten leiden door kortzichtigheid. Ga je ook zo te werk bij de dames ? Wat zal jij dan opgescheept zitten met een verschrikkelijk rotwijf, zeg.

In geval dat je een homo bent, zal het wel een zeikerd van een nicht zijn.

De rest van je bla-verhaal was echt provocerende onzin van de bovenste plank, dus heb ik maar de moeite genomen om er *niet* op in te gaan.

p.s. Nu ben ik een hypocriet.

 :zwaai:

----------


## arsamatoria

> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> *Goh !! Heb je dat helemaal alleen bedacht of heb je daadwerkelijk de hele discussie doorgenomen ?
> 
> p.s. Zeg nou zelf, zou je denken dat ik me misschien wel echt heb beperkt tot het bestuderen van alleen de Nederlanse taal ?*


Ik denk dat de beperking die je hierboven noemt meer beperkt dan jij doorhebt. Ik ben evenals jou een Marokkaan die het hier in deze slecht smakende Nederlandse soep moet redden. Maar broeder, ik mag toch wel aannemen dat je moslim bent en dat de betekenis van ons geloof in jouw interpretatie een meer dan gemiddelde diepgang inhoudt?
Ons geloof is een geloof van geduld, mocht er iemand zijn die er een blinde en onwetende visie op nahoudt, so be it. We see right through them maar ik geloof in dit geval niet in kwaad met kwaad bestrijden. De wapens die wij zouden moeten hanteren zouden aan hun waarnemingen moeten ontgaan. 
De manier waarop jij je profileert is alleen maar meer inkt op de toch al vlekkende stempel creren.

'God created the whole of creation out of love and Islam has embroidered the delicate lace work of this love. In the words of another great mystic, love is the raison d'etre for the existence of creation. Of course, in spite of all this we cannot deny that Islam does have an element of violence in the name of deterrent.
However, some people take these elements, which should be secondary, and consider them to be what Islam is all about, whereas Islam is peaceful. Once, a friend of mine who shared these sentiments told me, "You speak with everybody without imposing any restrictions. This in turn breaks the tension we have. Whereas we have been taught that according to Islam we should show our hostility to certain people in the name of God." Actually, this thought stems from the incorrect interpretation of this idea. In Islam, everything that is created is to be loved in the name of God. What is to be hated and shown hostility to are impure and immoral thoughts and feelings of blasphemy. God meant man as a kind creature. (Isra 17/70) and one can say that everyone is blessed with that quality to varying extents. The Prophet of God (pbuh) was passing a Jewish funeral and he stopped to pay his respects. When reminded that the person being buried was a Jew, Mohammed replied, "He is still human though." He showed the value given to humankind in Islam.'

----------


## papol

> _Geplaatst door faust_ 
> Tegen de heer PAPOL wil even zeggen dat de mensen van Marokaanse afkomst die hier in Nederland wonen kinderen en kleinkinderen zijn van mensen die hier de rotzooi van onze ouders en grootouders opruimden omdat onze ouders de troep zelf niet wilden opruimen. Deze mensen hebben allang deze rechten verdiend. Ze hebben net zoals ieder inwoner van Nederland belasting en sociale premies betaald.


Bestrijd ik dat dan ??





> Jij heb zeker niets te bepalen over rechten. Sukkel je wordt belazerd door Nederlandse politicie en kapitalisten, ik noem hier b.v. de bouwfraude, de kunstmatige prijs verhogingen bij Ahold of het kunstmatig hoog houden van de prijzen van cd's door een van die partij genoten van de LPF
> Al die hetze tegen Marokanen is alleen maar om je aandacht af te lijden van de echte criminelen, de jongens die het hier voor het zeggen hebben. Neem b.v. de acties van Nina van den Brink, door haar oplichters praktijken hebben een heleboel mensen hun vertrouwen in de ICT branche verloren. Ik ben haar nog steeds "dankbaar" dat ik door haar mijn fijne baan als internet programeur ben kwijt geraakt. 
> Of hoge ambtenaren die kinderen uit oost Europse landen misbruiken en een taakstraf van maar 240 uur opgelegd krijgen.
> Maar jochie als jij in de dertiger jaren in Duitsland had gewoond had je ook hard mee geroepen dat de joden aan het gas moesten, want het is altijd makkelijk om een minderheid de schuld te geven.
> Hoe zou jij het vinden om afgerekend te worden op het Nederlandse optreden in Indonesie tijdens de politionele acties in 1948. Steek de hand in eerst eigen boezem.


Je geeft zelf al de voorbeelden waarom vertrouwen in politiek, hoge ambtenaren en bedrijven verdwenen is. Is daarmee gezegd dat ALLEN fout/slecht etc zijn???





> Ik kan prima met mensen van een andere kultuur door een deur, want ik kijk naar het individu en niet naar de massa. Zou je ook eens moeten doen, of moet je dan te veel nadenken.


Nog jij, nog ik bepalen de norm. Indien je zegt naar het individu te kijken, kun je niet persoonlijk gerichtte insinuaties en tutoyeringen naar mij ventileren louter gebaseerd op een geschreven reactie. Kortom, je bestrijd jezelf.

Gr.P

----------


## papol

> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> 
> Wel apart om je te laten leiden door kortzichtigheid. Ga je ook zo te werk bij de dames ? Wat zal jij dan opgescheept zitten met een verschrikkelijk rotwijf, zeg.
> 
> In geval dat je een homo bent, zal het wel een zeikerd van een nicht zijn.
> 
> De rest van je bla-verhaal was echt provocerende onzin van de bovenste plank, dus heb ik maar de moeite genomen om er niet op in te gaan.


Kortzichtig? Is jou motief "waarom simpel als het moeilijk kan" ??
KISS (keep it simpel stupid)

Aanhalen van mijn eega of sexuele geaardheid klinkt lekker "heldhaftig". Je bevestigd mijn twijfels.





> Wie is "we" ?


Diegene de jij "ze" noemt.

Gr.P

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door papol_ 
> *H Joh !! WIJ bepalen wanneer je gn gast meer bent !!
> 
> Rechtten krijg je, kun je niet opeisen. Je plaats in de maatschappij moet je veroveren, niet zoals de batavieren door strijd, doch zoals een goede vriend. 
> Pas dan, en uitsluitend dan, we denken te weten wie je werkelijk bent, kunnen we je in de armen sluiten(zover je dit wilt) maar bovenal word je geaccepteerd om wie je bent. 
> 
> Kennis maakt macht?? Nee hoor, Einstein was niet machtig. Veel kennisen word daar mee bedoelt, omgaan met anderen dus. Een studie kan daar zinvol aan meewerken.
> 
> Gr.P*



Ik bepaal zelf wel wat mijn status is in een land en niet jullie......
Als jullie dat zouden bepalen , dan konden jullie mij wegsturen, maar dat kunnen jullie niet. Zoveel invloed hebben jullie niet. En wij zijn dan ook geen gasten wij wonen,werken,studeren,neuken en schijten hier. Het is ook ons land. Ik hoef niet in de armen gesloten te worden door de Hollanders. Ik wil mijn rechten meer niet....Kennis is macht geloof mij....Het hangt er van af wat de persoon met de kennis wilt doen.

----------


## papol

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> Ik ben niet de gene die er voor moet zorgen dat wij dichter bij komen, dat zijn de Nederlanders zelf....





> Het is aan de Nederlanders om te laten zien dat ze ons wel accepteren en respecteren. Ik weet niet wat wij Marokkanen meer moeten doen.





> Ik bepaal zelf wel wat mijn status is in een land en niet jullie......
> Als jullie dat zouden bepalen , dan konden jullie mij wegsturen, maar dat kunnen jullie niet. Zoveel invloed hebben jullie niet. En wij zijn dan ook geen gasten wij wonen,werken,studeren,neuken en schijten hier. *Het is ook ons land.* Ik hoef niet in de armen gesloten te worden door de Hollanders. Ik wil mijn rechten meer niet....


Je wilt je rechten, uit voorgaande blijkt dat je geaccepteerd en gerespecteerd wilt worden. Dat bepaal je niet zelf, dat bepaalt altijd die ander, hoogstens heb je dat enigzins in de hand. Mensen leven binnen een sociale cultuur en structuur, daar heb je zonder meer altijd elkaar voor nodig. Slechts de eenling, als kluizenar levend, kan alles geheel zelf bepalen.

Net zomin als ik mijn status bepaal kun jij dat doen, dat word voor je bepaalt.

Je vind dat het ook jou land is, gedraag je daar dan naar. Immers, je hebt niet alleen rechten maar vooral plichten zoals iedere landgenoot.




> Kennis is macht geloof mij....Het hangt er van af wat de persoon met de kennis wilt doen.


Na verloop van jaren kom je daar vanzelf achter. Leven zonder lasten is vele malen belangrijker.

Gr.P

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door arsamatoria_ 
> *Ik denk dat de beperking die je hierboven noemt meer beperkt dan jij doorhebt. Ik ben evenals jou een Marokkaan die het hier in deze slecht smakende Nederlandse soep moet redden. Maar broeder, ik mag toch wel aannemen dat je moslim bent en dat de betekenis van ons geloof in jouw interpretatie een meer dan gemiddelde diepgang inhoudt?
> Ons geloof is een geloof van geduld, mocht er iemand zijn die er een blinde en onwetende visie op nahoudt, so be it. We see right through them maar ik geloof in dit geval niet in kwaad met kwaad bestrijden. De wapens die wij zouden moeten hanteren zouden aan hun waarnemingen moeten ontgaan. 
> De manier waarop jij je profileert is alleen maar meer inkt op de toch al vlekkende stempel creren.*


ach ja ... ik persoonlijk vind Martin Luther King jr. niet echt tof. Vandaar dat deze aanpak niet in mijn boekje voorkomt.





> _Geplaatst door papol_ 
> Kortzichtig? Is jou motief "waarom simpel als het moeilijk kan" ??
> KISS (keep it simpel stupid)


Sinds wanneer is "simpel doen omdat het anders te moeilijk is" een motief ??
FIST (Forensisch-literaal gezien Incasseer jij wel erg makkelijk Simpele Tegenwerpingen)




> Aanhalen van mijn eega of sexuele geaardheid klinkt lekker "heldhaftig". Je bevestigd mijn twijfels.


Laat je niet misleiden door de gedachte dat jouw twijfels enige zoden aan de dijk zetten t.o.v. mijn gedachtegang en mening over bepaalde zaken.





> Diegene de jij "ze" noemt. 
> 
> Gr.P


Het verschil is dat jij de-"wij"-en-"zij"-benaming nog echt meent ook.

----------


## papol

> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> Sinds wanneer is "simpel doen omdat het anders te moeilijk is" een motief ??
> FIST (Forensisch-literaal gezien Incasseer jij wel erg makkelijk Simpele Tegenwerpingen)
> 
> Laat je niet misleiden door de gedachte dat jouw twijfels enige zoden aan de dijk zetten t.o.v. mijn gedachtegang en mening over bepaalde zaken.
> 
> Het verschil is dat jij de-"wij"-en-"zij"-benaming nog echt meent ook.


Dat je het niet echt wil snappen begreep ik al. Wederom bevestig je dit, mijn reactie was dit keer provocerend bedoelt, volgens je eigen zeggen zou je dan niet reageren. 

Wij en zij moet voor sommigen tot in den treure benoemd worden, ik begrijp de strekking, jij niet. Jammer.

Gr.P

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door papol_ 
> *Dat je het niet echt wil snappen begreep ik al.*


Wat moet ik snappen dan ? Jij hebt het over appels, waar ik het over peren heb. Als je het onbegrip op dat vlak wilde provoceren, is het niet echt onkunde van mijn kant door er op in te gaan met een reactie die er niks mee van doen heeft, maar meer een zwakte van jouw kant om de duidelijkheid onduidelijk te laten door vaag te doen, om vervolgens met een triomfantelijk afscheid de discussie uit te lopen. Gelukkig weet je zelf wel dat het je ondertussen frustreert. 




> *Wij en zij moet voor sommigen tot in den treure benoemd worden, ik begrijp de strekking, jij niet. Jammer.
> 
> Gr.P*


Het is de verdeeldheid in jouw gedachtengang die geen eenheid kan vormen van wat je met woorden propageert. Als je werkelijk zo slim was als dat je wanhopig probeert te doen voor komen, had je deze stelling met enig sarcasme gebracht en benaderd. Die scheiding van "wij" en "zij" gaat al heel lang niet meer op. Misschien alleen in jouw achtertuin, maar als je je stoort aan de voorbijgangers, plaats dan een hogere heg.

----------


## papol

> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> Wat moet ik snappen dan ? Jij hebt het over appels, waar ik het over peren heb. Als je het onbegrip op dat vlak wilde provoceren, is het niet echt onkunde van mijn kant door er op in te gaan met een reactie die er niks mee van doen heeft, maar meer een zwakte van jouw kant om de duidelijkheid onduidelijk te laten door vaag te doen, om vervolgens met een triomfantelijk afscheid de discussie uit te lopen. Gelukkig weet je zelf wel dat het je ondertussen frustreert. 
> 
> 
> 
> Het is de verdeeldheid in jouw gedachtengang die geen eenheid kan vormen van wat je met woorden propageert. Als je werkelijk zo slim was als dat je wanhopig probeert te doen voor komen, had je deze stelling met enig sarcasme gebracht en benaderd. Die scheiding van "wij" en "zij" gaat al heel lang niet meer op. Misschien alleen in jouw achtertuin, maar als je je stoort aan de voorbijgangers, plaats dan een hogere heg.


Ik dacht te menen dat het over fruit ging, met slechts een enkele rotte appel en peer.

Verbaal had je me waarschijnlijk verslagen, tekst heeft het voordeel dat het herleesbaar is. Jou strekking was dat je eerst provoceerd om vervolgens de dialoog aan te gaan welke ik dus bestrijd omdat door te provoceren je de toon zet waardoor het vervolg een wederzijdse strijd van "ja maar" word. Een mogelijkheid om je goede bedoelingen tot gemeenschappelijke dialoog te uiten was op DonVito te reageren, deze gaat de strijd aan met zichzelf als doel, geen gemeenschappelijk doel

Je tegenreacties zijn niet inhoudelijk omdat je dat een bla-verhaal vind. Je probeert wel met volle overtuiging de persoon te provoceren met veronderstellingen en insinuaties. 

Het verschil tussen 'wij' en 'zij' is 'ik'. Immers, indien 'ik' bij 'zij' hoor heten we 'wij'. 'Jij' daarentegen kunt zowel bij 'wij' als 'zij' horen.



Gr.P

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door papol_ 
> *Je wilt je rechten, uit voorgaande blijkt dat je geaccepteerd en gerespecteerd wilt worden. Dat bepaal je niet zelf, dat bepaalt altijd die ander, hoogstens heb je dat enigzins in de hand. Mensen leven binnen een sociale cultuur en structuur, daar heb je zonder meer altijd elkaar voor nodig. Slechts de eenling, als kluizenar levend, kan alles geheel zelf bepalen.
> 
> Net zomin als ik mijn status bepaal kun jij dat doen, dat word voor je bepaalt.
> 
> Je vind dat het ook jou land is, gedraag je daar dan naar. Immers, je hebt niet alleen rechten maar vooral plichten zoals iedere landgenoot.
> 
> 
> Na verloop van jaren kom je daar vanzelf achter. Leven zonder lasten is vele malen belangrijker.
> ...


Ik wil mijn rechten en dat ik plichten heb weet ik zelf ook al, twijfel je aan mijn intellect? Dat ik niet alleen op de wereld ben, heb ik ook wel door. Wat ik wil zeggen met waarom ik niet in de armen gesloten wil worden van de Nederlanders, is dat ik mij zelf niet ga staan bewijzen voor hen of mijn gedrag ga goedpraten.

Wat jou status is bepaal je zelf, maar jij bent waarschijnlijk een kudde dier en ik weer niet. Ik bepaal zelf wie en wat ik ben, niet iemand anders.

Waar hou je het lef vandaan om tegen mij te zeggen dat ik mij moet gedragen zoals het hoort in Nederland. A) Weet jij hoe ik mij gedraag dat je beweert dat het niet goed is? B) EN wanneer gedraag je je er naar? als je totaal geassimileerd bent zeker?!

En zonder kennis ben je niks. Kennis is wat ons scheidt van dieren. Als jij liever als een ezel wilt leven die weliswaar geen mensen hoeft te vervoeren is je eigen keuze...

----------


## papol

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> Ik wil mijn rechten en dat ik plichten heb weet ik zelf ook al, twijfel je aan mijn intellect? Dat ik niet alleen op de wereld ben, heb ik ook wel door. Wat ik wil zeggen met waarom ik niet in de armen gesloten wil worden van de Nederlanders, is dat ik mij zelf niet ga staan bewijzen voor hen of mijn gedrag ga goedpraten.
> 
> Wat jou status is bepaal je zelf, maar jij bent waarschijnlijk een kudde dier en ik weer niet. Ik bepaal zelf wie en wat ik ben, niet iemand anders.
> 
> Waar hou je het lef vandaan om tegen mij te zeggen dat ik mij moet gedragen zoals het hoort in Nederland. A) Weet jij hoe ik mij gedraag dat je beweert dat het niet goed is? B) EN wanneer gedraag je je er naar? als je totaal geassimileerd bent zeker?!
> 
> En zonder kennis ben je niks. Kennis is wat ons scheidt van dieren. Als jij liever als een ezel wilt leven die weliswaar geen mensen hoeft te vervoeren is je eigen keuze...


Persoonlijk worden of insinueren of ik aan je twijfel treft me momenteel niet, vergeet de essentie niet.

Wie je bent ben je zelf, dat zegt niets over je status. Binnen een sociale wereld zijn er toch altijd mensen waar je het goed mee kunt vinden en anderen niet? Waarom zet je zoveel energie om in datgene wat onbereikbaar is ? Altijd zullen er mensen zijn die tegen je zijn.

Een collega maakte eens een opmerking dat een bepaalde collega haar niet moest. Haar antwoord was, "het interresserd me niets wat zij vind, veel belangrijker is wat ikzelf vind" Ergens had ze verdomd gelijk.

Schoppen en keihard eisen levert uiteindelijk weinig tot niets op. Binnen mijn werk zijn vnml HBO en academisch geschoolden die behoorlijke kennis bezitten, diegene met de echte macht hebben dit gekregen met bruine armen en forse kruiwagens. Machtige personen zijn maar al te vaak huichelaars en onbetrouwbaar. Ik wil daar zeker niet bijhoren.

Gr.P

----------


## Nightbreed

Zelfs als rashollander, ja ja blond haar blauwe ogen, kan me enigzins vinden in het stuk van _h4T3D_sE7eN.
Maar het lijkt wel een rapsong en mist daardoor de uiteindelijke diepgang die hij in zijn antwoorden vaak wel etaleerd.
Het is een hart op de riem stuk met de daarbijhorende emoties en ongenuanceerde meningen die als waarheden worden verkondigt.

Zou graag een stuk van je lezen waarin je wat meer diepgang laat zien....mochten die aanwezig zijn op dit forum....link dan maar even aub.

groet, 

Nightbreed

----------


## faust

Papol je zegt het volgende:
"Nog jij, nog ik bepalen de norm. Indien je zegt naar het individu te kijken, kun je niet persoonlijk gerichtte insinuaties en tutoyeringen naar mij ventileren louter gebaseerd op een geschreven reactie. Kortom, je bestrijd jezelf".

Ik bepaal ook geen norm. Want ik geloof niet in normaal. Ik spreek over het individu en op het individu is geen norm van toepassing.
Verder wil ik opmerken dat je schrijft wat je vind en dat je vind wat je schrijft, dus ik beoordeel jou op zinnen als "H Joh !! WIJ bepalen wanneer je gn gast meer bent !!". Je moet toch toegeven dat, dat een behoorlijk geborneerde stelling van je is.

----------


## procyon

> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> [B]Nederland; neder, synoniem voor laag; Nederland, synoniem voor Laagland.
> 
> Nederlander: lage lander  you know what a huff is ? Thats a pig that dont fly straight.  Wie-kent-'m-niet?
> 
> 
> F*ck de Nederlandse eer die geen eer is, nooit een eer is geweest en nooit een eer zal zijn. Boerenkool-trots met een laagje jus. Verwerpelijk is diegene die zichzelf uitzichtloze situaties creert, en vervolgens een zondebok zoekt in een ander. Verwerpelijk is diegene die zichzelf als een heilige gedraagt maar acties van de anti-christ erop nahoudt. Verwerpelijk is de politiek, die de Nederlandse generaals en minister van Defensie (als de stront uitbreekt, is hij deze jakhals de eerste die zal wegrennen) op dit moment voeren.


Kom toch eens met bronvermeldingen voor je gaat lopen blaten!
Waarom hebben wij geen eer dan? omdat we niet aan bloedwraak doen??
Als je alles hier zo verwerpelijk vind waarom ga je dan niet naar de "hemel" Marokko?  :frons: 



> Dat de Nederlander een zielig hompje vlees is, wist ik al. Dat de Nederlander hypocrisie tot een kunst heeft verheven is algemeen bekend. Dat Nederlanders de domste mensen zijn die ooit op het aangezicht van de aarde hebben rondgelopen reclameert de Nederlandse media zelf dagelijks.


 Ooh is dat zo, kom met bewijzen, ipv zomaar iets gaan roepen zonder bronvermeldingen.



> Maar net wanneer ik dacht dat ze niet lager konden zinken, zag ik het Delta-plan alweer een punt van discussie worden omdat de dijken niet hoog genoeg konden zijn.


 Als wij onze dijken niet verhogen kan jij niet meer naar school of je werk! Je huis zal dan ook onder water staan evenals je auto. Waardeer dat nou eens ipv overal tegenaan te trappen hier in nederland.



> In Irak zijn mensen gestorven. In Irak sterven mensen nu op dit moment en in Irak zullen de komende tijd nog vele mensen de dood vinden. Wereldwijd rukken legers uit om als hulptroepen voor de Amerikaanse bloedzuigers te fungeren. En wat doet Nederland ? Die sturen een handjevol mislukkelingen met blond haar en blauwe ogen, een handjevol trailerpark-trash, dat toch al geen uitzicht had op een goed leven omdat het net die uitgeplugte afvalprodukten zijn van De Nederlandse Matrix.


 Zullen we even beginnen over Marokko?? wat doet dat land dan voor Irak?, geen ene RUK kan ik je zeggen! Is dat nu ook een KUT land?



> Nederland stuurt daarbij een afgerichte journalist mee waarbij een Afghaanse windhond op een hondenbaan in Miami nog respect voor zou tonen, samen met een cameraman die geen tong heeft en zodoende niks kan terugzeggen op hetgeen hij moet filmen.


Waarom ga je ervan uit dat een cameraman niets tegen de lokale bevolkine zegt? Omdat je dat niet ziet gebeuren op het nieuws? Hoe dom ben jij eigenlijk?? Denk je niet dat die hele situatie daar ook voor die cameraman heel erg emotioneel moet zijn? Denk je dat zij geen gevoelens hebben?



> En hij moet wel, anders wordt back home zijn wachtende vrouw uit het nog in hypotheek zijnde huis gesmeten, omdat manlief duizenden kilometers verderop wordt ontslagen voor het uit de pas lopen. Nee, hij lijkt wel gek. Het trailertrash-leger wordt gefilmd alsof het nationale helden zijn die Nederland net hebben bevrijd van een slechte re-make van de 2e wereldoorlog, en dit terwijl deze 1e klas nietsnutten nog niet eens een 1-tegen-1 gevecht met een overvoedde gans kunnen winnen. Het bewijs maar weer dat carrires gecreerd worden, en niet gemaakt, aangezien de helft van het arsenaal aan generaals in het Nederlandse leger niet eens een vuurwapen hebben afgevuurd, afgezien van tijdens de oefeningen op de schietbaan. En maar speldjes krijgen en lintjes ontvangen. Omhooggetrapte bavianen met een te hoog suikergehalte.


Ik ben er trots op dat wij nederlanders en dus ons leger(tje) niet vaak is betrokken bij conflicten, of vind jij dat ze alleen daarom al geen respect verdienen?
Maw, een leger is in jouw ogen pas "stoer" wanneer ze veel met conflicten in aanraking komen? /Kansloos dit.


> Maar op de achtergrond is Nederland zich druk doende aan het voorbereiden op een 2e golf van patriottisch denkende jonge mannen en vrouwen, die vervangbaar zijn.


Waar haal je die zieke gedachtes vandaan? Niet van de nederlandse media en ook niet van de autochtone nederlanders zelf, het moet dus wel je omgeving zijn.



> Op de scholen in Amsterdam, scholen met voornamelijk allochtone leerlingen, wordt heel druk marketing gevoerd voor de Nederlandse marine en landmacht. Be all the f*ck you can be, join our army.


 Wat erg dat ze je een baan aanbieden? Je zou het moeten waarderen ipv weer het negatieve te denken. Mensen een baan aanbieden in het leger is een hele gewone zaak en gebeurt bijna in elk land. Haat je nou de hele wereld?



> De luchtmacht beginnen ze niet aan want ach, een Marokkaan of Turk in de lucht in zon peperdure met belastingcentjes betaalde F-16 is meer een gevaar voor Nederland dan voor de vijand.


 En waarom adverteren ze niet voor de luchtmacht? omdat ze daar mensen zoeken met een wat hoger denkvermogen, ten minste HAVO maar het liefst VWO, de scholen in amsterdam waar de meeste allochtonen zijn zijn vaak VMBO of MAVO, jammer dat je je nu niet meer gediscrimineerd kan voelen he?



> Tenminste, ik zou wel raad weten met een F-16. Dat stempel heb ik toch al opgelegd gekregen, dus waarom niet het koningshuis even binnenvliegen. Argentijnse steakhouses schijnen erg in te zijn de laatste tijd.


Ziekeling, als je zou laten merken dat je Bin Laden support dan ben je idd zo'n rotte appel Moslim, terecht dat je dan niet mag gaan vliegen lijkt me. (ik ga er overegens niet vanuit dat jij Bin laden begrijpt, tenminste dat hoop ik).



> Nee, de luchtmacht laten we maar met rust. Ondertussen schijnen Marokkaanse jongens van net 18 jaar oud erg populair te zijn bij de ronselaars van the good ol Dutch army. Jongens die van alles belooft wordt, een carrire in het leger. Colin Powell wordt als voorbeeld aangehaald, een neger die het tot minister in het Witte Huis heeft geschopt, dus waarom zou een Marokkaan niet minister-president worden in Nederland. Jippie kayeee, Abou Jah Jah met Beatrix op de foto, daarachter Fatima Elatik op de plaats waar Gerrit Zalm ooit stond en Hafid Bouazza als minister van Binnenlandse Zaken. Geloof jij het ?


 Ik kan je vertellen dat Powell een hoge opleiding heeft genoten voordat hij zo hoog in het leger kwam, ook jij kan dit halen in nederland maar helaas niet met je MAVO diploma.

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door procyon_


Ga je de rest ook ontleden of blijf je selectief ? Of heb je niet verder gelezen ?

goh ...

----------


## papol

> _Geplaatst door faust_ 
> Papol je zegt het volgende:
> "Nog jij, nog ik bepalen de norm. Indien je zegt naar het individu te kijken, kun je niet persoonlijk gerichtte insinuaties en tutoyeringen naar mij ventileren louter gebaseerd op een geschreven reactie. Kortom, je bestrijd jezelf".
> 
> Ik bepaal ook geen norm. Want ik geloof niet in normaal. Ik spreek over het individu en op het individu is geen norm van toepassing.
> Verder wil ik opmerken dat je schrijft wat je vind en dat je vind wat je schrijft, dus ik beoordeel jou op zinnen als "H Joh !! WIJ bepalen wanneer je gn gast meer bent !!". Je moet toch toegeven dat, dat een behoorlijk geborneerde stelling van je is.



Helemaal gelijk, die ene zin was een baute opmerking op meerdere denigrerende opmerkingen van DonVito. Niets meer, niets minder.

En norm staat voor de ongeschreven regels in het omgaan met elkaar. Eerder een gemiddelde van grenzen wat binnen een groep of massa gebruikelijk is. En soms bepaald een individu de norm, zoals je niet schatert van het lachen indien iemand verdriet heeft.

Gr.P

----------


## procyon

> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> *Ga je de rest ook ontleden of blijf je selectief ? Of heb je niet verder gelezen ?
> 
> goh ...*


Ik ga verder, kon alleen niet het hele verhaal in 1 keer submitten, het forum vond het bericht te groot worden, bij deze:




> De ronselaars wel, want die komen heel erg overtuigend over bij de jonge jongens op de scholen. Hier en daar natuurlijk mensen zoals ik, die de jongens even haarfijn uitleggen wat de bedoeling is. Marokkanen zijn niet duurzaam meer, is het motto. Kanonsvoer voor een volk dat ze toch al uitkotste. Tja, op het CWI worden ze helemaal gek, omdat door de recessie het aantal schoolverlaters dat zich meldt enorm gestegen is. Daar proberen ze de uitspraak Werk boven inkomen wanhopig in leven te houden, maar het aantal aanvragen voor bijzondere bijstand om een wasmachine of televisie aan te schaffen stijgt dagelijks. En voordat je bijzondere bijstand krijgt moet je toch eerst in de bijstand terechtkomen. En laat dat laatste nou net een trend zijn. Steeds meer mensen werkloos, steeds minder belastinginkomsten en steeds meer uitgaven aan de kosten dat het sociale vangnet met zich meebrengt. In feite, heeft dit niets te maken met rassenhaat, Nederland heeft even een dip waar het wel uit zal klimmen. Maar de aanpak om er uiteindelijk uit te klimmen, ging mijn verstand te boven. Stuur die hangjongeren maar naar Irak. Geen Marokkaan die het nu nog in zijn hoofd haalt om nog voor de ingang van een bejaardentehuis een sigaret op te steken, want voordat hij het weet zit hij in het vliegtuig, en ik garandeer je dat ie niet naar Marokko gaat. Hij mag niet eens meer. Nee, maak jij jezelf maar nuttig, jij gaat naar Irak.


En wat is er mis met uitgezonden te worden naar IRAK? (zoals zoveel nederlandse militairen, en zoals zoveel militairen in andere landen), Je hebt wel een baan en je gaat daar echt niet meteen dood als je dat dacht, bespeur ik hier een beetje laf gedrag?




> Als er dan toch iemand van dat Nederlandse leger opgeblazen moet worden door mensen die hun eigen grondgebied proberen te heroveren, puur vanuit de gedachte dat zij recht hebben op dat land, laat het dan maar ons nationaal probleem maar zijn.


 Ik merk nu ook dat je het hele verhaal van IRAK ook al niet goed begrijpt, IRAK is al van de Irakezen, alleen zijn de Amerikanen er nog om een goed rechtsstelsel op te zetten zodat ze niet weer over een paar maanden met een dictator opgescheept zitten. Bovendien is er in de tijd dat de Nederlanders in Irak zitten nog geen 1 nederlander opgeblazen dus doe niet zo overdreven.. *Relativeer* Zoek maar op in het woordenboek wat het betekend, want ik denk niet dat je het woord een keer van je ouders te horen hebt gekregen..




> Wel gewiekst bedacht. Alleen de Nederlander heeft 1 fout gemaakt. En dat is namelijk dat ze denken dat een Marokkaan wel eventjes naar Irak zal gaan om daar als granaat-lokker te dienen. Zelfs rechters doen de laatste tijd dubieuze uitspraken ten opzichte van een delinquent van Marokkaanse afkomst. Het leger en een kans op rehabilitatie of de gevangenis. Valt me op dat er nog steeds voor de gevangenis wordt gekozen.


Als jij echt denkt dat de overheid expres alleen maar Marrokanen "ronselt" als kanonvoer om van jullie af te komen weet ik niet of jij waar dan ook ter wereld kan functioneren, zo kan je natuurlijk overal wel iets negatiefs in zoeken.
""Even wakker worden"" - >> Het enige wat met nederlandse leger heeft gedaan is je een baan aanbieden.. niets meer en niets minder.




> Mijn vader heeft mij bijgebracht dat als je voor iets vecht het wel de moeite waard moet zijn. Het moet iets zijn waar je om geeft, wetende dat hetgeen je voor vecht ook om jou geeft. Wetende dat hetgeen je voor vecht, je nooit in de steek zal laten. Vooralsnog is mijn geloof in God hetgeen mij nooit in de steek heeft gelaten en nooit in de steek zal laten. Dat kan ik van die Hollandse nitwits niet zeggen. Vroeger op school, had ik veel Hollandse vriendjes. Niet omdat ik zon tof jochie was, ze wilden mijn vriendschap omdat ik een Marokkaan ben. Ik was de enige Marokkaan in de klas en altijd middelpunt van belangstelling. Hollandse jochies in diezelfde klas gebruikten zelfs woorden als Tazz en Tfoe!. Waar die interesse vandaan kwam weet ik nog steeds niet.


 Waarschijnlijk staan nederlanders dus wel open voor andere culturen?



> Ik kan me herinneren dat Hollandertjes van 2 keer mijn lengte bang voor mij waren en me niet eens durfden tegen te spreken, ook al wisten ze dat ze gelijk hadden. Alsof ik ze aan zou kunnen. Ik had geen oudere broers die voor mij op konden komen en dat wisten ze. Ik had geen gevaarlijke papa, die was maar een simpele arbeider die de vrede predikt. En toch werd ik gevreesd, omdat ik donker haar heb. Omdat ik uit Marokko kwam. Ik was die buitenlander, die ene.


Logisch elke nederlander heeft wel eens ruzie gehad met een Groepje Marrocanen, want had je ruzie met 1 marrokaan dan heb je de hele familie (broers veelal ouder natuurlijk) en waren die er niet dan waren het wel zijn marrokaanse vriendjes, 1 op 1 vechten vind ik ok, maar helaas was dit nooit het geval. Ik moest dus een stukje omlopen als ik naar de bibliotheek moest en ik een groepje marrokanen zag. (Kan je wel zeggen dat het niet zo is maar dit is mijn"*ervaring*.
Tegenwoordig wijk ik voor niemand meer, of het nou marrokanen zijn of skinheads zijn maakt niet uit.




> 20 jaar later zie ik Hollandertjes van mijn generatie meelopen in de hype en Marokkanen als een plaag behandelen. De Islam is in hun ogen ineens de reden waarom Nederland plat gaat en de oorzaak van de misre in hun privleven. Op mijn beurt bestempel ik weer de Nederlanders als algemeen dom en te simpel om waar te zijn. En dan vraagt men zich af waarom ik discrimineer. De grap is namelijk dat ik weet waarom ik discrimineer, maar de Nederlanders weet in zijn hart niet eens waarom hij een hekel heeft aan Marokkanen en de Islam. Ik weet het wel.


 Ik weet het ook, veel van het negatieve (binnenlandse) nieuws in de media gaat over marrokanen, dit is een feit.
Er zijn 2 schietpartijen op een school geweest in de nederlandse geschiedenis, beide keren door allochtonen.
Bovendien zijn er een paar zieke moslims die niet gewoon in vrede kunnen leven met hun vrouw en kinderen maar vanuit hun grot plannen smeden om zoveel mogelijk schade aan het westen toe te brengen, zoganaamd in de naam van allah. Door die moslims zijn de twin towers niet meer, dit is de oorzaak van de resessies en de angst bij de gemiddelde consument en burger. Aangezien de beursen wereldwijd aan elkaar gekoppeld zijn is ook de nederlandse economie door die achterlijke moslim aanhangers een stuk zwakker geworden, Had je het al eens zo bekeken??



> De Nederlander is een meeloper. Een ex-dominee die homosexueel is geworden, omdat de filosofie waarin de Nederlander in de jaren tachtig voor het laatst in geloofde, uitsterft door toename van frustraties over het feit dat ie vroeger op de basisschool werd geterroriseerd door sneaky Marokkanen zoals mij, het onschuldig kinder-leedvermaak. Wel kinderachtig om daar je leven lang mee te zitten. Of misschien gewoonweg triest. Ondertussen lacht deze Marokkaan zich wel rot om het Nederlands volk c.q. klootjesvolk.


Nu we toch bezig zijn, ik vind alle marrokanen die er dezelfde gedachtes op nahouden als jij ook Klootvolk!
Jij verpest het voor de goede marrokanen hier, en aan de reacties te zien is dat ook zo, gelukkig!


> En doordat al dieworden en hij zal anoniem sterven en niet eens een eigen grafsteen krijgen. En dat voor een hypocriete, schijterige bloedzuiger die mijn teennagel niet eens waard is, laat staan mijn leven. Mijn advies naar mijn mede-Marokkanen is dan ook: laat je niet misleiden. Op je 18e hoor je nog aan het begin te zijn van de laatste jaren van je schoolcarrire. Je moet dan nog minimaal 4 tot 5 jaar, alvorens je de wereld intrekt. Een 18-jarige hoort niet met een wapen op zak te lopen, in een vreemd land, met de opdracht een andere moslim af te schieten voor het welzijn van een parasiet die een andere groep randdebielen vertegenwoordigt, die zich duizenden kilometers verderop te goed doen aan humor dat gebaseerd is op het wel en wee van andere, zich nog in Nederland bevindende Marokkanen. Op je 18e behoor je nog met je studiebeurs te frauderen en de straten onveilig te maken met scooters. Op je 18e behoor je bezig te zijn met de stress van het behalen van je rijbewijs, frustraties steeds nadrukkelijker worden uitgesproken, heeft het ertoe geleid, via allerlei omwegen natuurlijk, dat Marokkanen van nu, tussen de 18 en 20 jaar oud, gedeporteerd worden naar Irak om van ze af te komen. Het doet me denken aan wat de nazis met joden deden, afvoeren om te dienen als goedkope krachten in de concentratiekampen. De afvalligen (lees: zwakken, potentile opstandelingen en ouderen) werden getrakteerd op een douche van lucht. En in Irak mag de Marokkaan voorop lopen met de Nederlandse vlag. Maak hem wijs dat ie de natie trots draagt, en hij dient als mijnenveger. Vertel hem dat hij ooit generaal zal waardoor je die andere groep afvalligen, de Turkse rij-instructeurs die amper een woord Nederlands spreken maar wel jou moeten uitleggen wat de verkeersregels zijn in Nederland, vet moet mesten, dankzij de woekerprijzen die zij hanteren, om zodoende niet ezels maar stieren te kopen voor grootvader in Turkije, zodat die weer op zijn beurt zijn 500 hectare zijnde achtertuin kan bewerken, in de hoop enkele pompoenen uit de grond te trekken en mislukte aardappelsalades weet te voorzien van de groentesoort die minimaal lijkt op het hoofd van diezelfde Turk die rij-instructeur is in Nederland.


Jij moet naar een heropvoedkamp, je leeft in nederland maar toch vind je alles klote hier, ik neem dan ook aan dat je aan het sparen bent voor een enkeltje marrokko zodat je eindelijk kan gaan leven zonder frustraties.
Je zou mij er wel een plezier mee doen  :Smilie: 




> Mijn advies naar Marokkanen toe is, dat je niet moet vechten voor een land waarvan de oorspronkelijke bewoners je liever zien gaan dan komen, alleen maar omdat je zwart haar hebt en in de Islam gelooft. Mijn advies is dat je in dat geval juist hier moet blijven en diezelfde hyenas die je schijnheilig toelachen maar in je rug proberen kapot te maken juist hier het beste het leven kunt zuur maken. En mijn advies is, om hun leven zuur te maken door te blijven wie je bent. Niet door hetgeen te zijn dat de maatschappij je probeert wijs te maken middels achterbakse propaganda. Want dat is funest.


Die houding naar marrokanen toe blijft onveranderd door lui als jij, ik heb 2 marrokaanse vrienden die samen met mij op het HBO zitten, zij begrijpen ook niets van jouw verhaal. Je profiel zegt me dat je 25 jaar oud bent maar ik denk dat je geestelijk nog bent blijven hangen op 16/17 jaar.




> Het Nederlandse Leger rukt vooralsnog op, alleen doen ze dat niet op oorlogsgebied maar op de Nederlandse scholen waar de meeste leerlingen van buitenlands afkomst zijn. Het liefst uit Marokko. You muthafukkaz!! [/B]


Wat ben je toch klein in je denkvermogen, je verdient die kans op een goede baan niet eens.

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door procyon_ 
> *Ik ga verder, kon alleen niet het hele verhaal in 1 keer submitten, het forum vond het bericht te groot worden, bij deze:*


aha ... maar dat bedoelde ik niet echt.




> *Wat ben je toch klein in je denkvermogen, je verdient die kans op een goede baan niet eens.*


Klein in denkvermogen ? Waar is je zelfkritiek ?? Of heb je niet genoeg denkvermogen om nog verder naar beneden te scrollen ?

Typerend, de snelheid waarmee je conclusies trekt. Net als de rest, overigens.

slaap lekker, pik.  :zwaai:

----------


## procyon

Je gaat dus nergens op in?
Je gaat je eigen colum/gedachtes niet verdedigen?

Niet dat dat als een verrassing komt hoor  :knipoog: 
Volgens mij de way of your life, altijd het makkelijkste doen en nergens inzet voor tonen, maar wel zeiken of van alles en nog wat.




> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> *aha ... maar dat bedoelde ik niet echt.
> Klein in denkvermogen ? Waar is je zelfkritiek ?? Of heb je niet genoeg denkvermogen om nog verder naar beneden te scrollen ?
> slaap lekker, pik. *


Doel je hier nou op dat ge- copy/paste stukje als voetnoot?
Ik vind dat wartaal.  :duim:

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door procyon_ 
> *Je gaat dus nergens op in?
> Je gaat je eigen colum/gedachtes niet verdedigen?
> 
> Niet dat dat als een verrassing komt hoor 
> Volgens mij de way of your life, altijd het makkelijkste doen en nergens inzet voor tonen, maar wel zeiken of van alles en nog wat.*


Wie ben jij dan, dat ik mijn gedachtegang moet gaan verdedigen ? Je lijdt aan grootheidswaanzin, daar waar een minderwaardigheidscomplex meer op zijn plaats zou zijn.

Had je verder gelezen, dan had je wel een andere conclusie getrokken. Misschien heb je ook wel verder gelezen maar wil je teveel aan dat negatieve beeld vasthouden, dat tegelijkertijd ook meteen jouw oergevoelens bevestigt. Die Marokkaanse vrienden van je zijn lekker klaar met jou. 

Daar waar jij serieus probeert om op de man te spelen, weet ik gelukkig nog een verschil te maken tussen fictie en werkelijkheid. Neemt niet weg dat jouw uitspraken puur en alleen zijn bedoeld om als een soort vergeldingsactie op deze column te dienen. Geloof me, je maakt er geen indruk mee.




> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> *slaap lekker, pik. *

----------


## procyon

> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> *Wie ben jij dan, dat ik mijn gedachtegang moet gaan verdedigen ? Je lijdt aan grootheidswaanzin, daar waar een minderwaardigheidscomplex meer op zijn plaats zou zijn.
> 
> Had je verder gelezen, dan had je wel een andere conclusie getrokken. Misschien heb je ook wel verder gelezen maar wil je teveel aan dat negatieve beeld vasthouden, dat tegelijkertijd ook meteen jouw oergevoelens bevestigt. Die Marokkaanse vrienden van je zijn lekker klaar met jou. 
> 
> Daar waar jij serieus probeert om op de man te spelen, weet ik gelukkig nog een verschil te maken tussen fictie en werkelijkheid. Neemt niet weg dat jouw uitspraken puur en alleen zijn bedoeld om als een soort vergeldingsactie op deze column te dienen. Geloof me, je maakt er geen indruk mee.*


Je moet natuurlijk niets, maar ik zeg alleen dat het wel de makkelijkste manier is.

Boveidien laat jij duidelijk merken dat jij erg veel last hebt van de nederlanders en dat het in jouw ogen eigenlijk maar lager volk is. (zie je openingszin)

Ik voel me hierdoor aangesproken en reageer op je post, ik probeer echt niet het mannetje te zijn hier  :Wink:  
Dat is toch de bedoeling van jouw colum? mensen uitleggen hoe jij de wereld ziet?
Als iemand je ideeen niet begrijpt neem jij niet eens de moeite om diegene te overtuigen, dat vind ik zwak.

----------


## Vino

@ hated 7 
Ik ben helemaal niet onder de indruk van jouw stukje.
Volgens mij werk je gewoon in het magazijn van de Albert Heijn en loop je 's avonds te zieken in je buurt.
Enfin dat je in goden gelooft is natuurlijk al een toppunt van fantasie die op hol geslagen is.
Jullie hebben het gewoon verpest voor jezelf, ons een beetje schuldgevoel aanpraten hahaha wat een grap.
 :wohaa:

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door procyon_ 
> *Je moet natuurlijk niets, maar ik zeg alleen dat het wel de makkelijkste manier is.
> 
> Boveidien laat jij duidelijk merken dat jij erg veel last hebt van de nederlanders en dat het in jouw ogen eigenlijk maar lager volk is. (zie je openingszin)
> 
> Ik voel me hierdoor aangesproken en reageer op je post, ik probeer echt niet het mannetje te zijn hier  
> Dat is toch de bedoeling van jouw colum? mensen uitleggen hoe jij de wereld ziet?
> Als iemand je ideeen niet begrijpt neem jij niet eens de moeite om diegene te overtuigen, dat vind ik zwak.*



Had me voorgenomen om het niet te doen, maar kan het niet laten. Wil je onderstaand stukje (dat een vervolg is op hetgeen jij gelezen hebt maar niet kunt of wilt toegeven) ook ontleden ? (Had je verder gekeken dan je neus lang is, was je het wel tegengekomen)




> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> *Het is denk ik tijd om de juiste nuances erin te brengen, in de hoop dat alsnog nog meer mensen zich zullen melden op dit verhaal en de andere kant van een doorsnee Marokkaan zien, ik ben namelijk een echte doorsnee Marokkaan. Maar dat wat in werkelijkheid doorsnee is, wordt helaas genegeerd en dat wat een minder voorkomend iets is wordt opgeblazen tot een "hot item" en benadeelt mij en vele andere Marokkanen die alleen maar veel goeds kunnen betekenen voor Nederland en in hun hart alleen de goede bedoelingen hebben. Al met al, zijn we van afkomst Marokkanen maar we leven in Nederland. In ons eentje kunnen we het niet beter maken. Marokkanen hebben daarbij Nederlanders nodig en Nederlanders hebben Marokkanen die wonen/leven in Nederland ook nodig, om zodoende de juiste balans te vinden. Ik ben er niet op uit om Nederland te veranderen in een speeltuin waarin voor elk kind een schommel aanwezig is, er moet ruimte kunnen zijn voor geschil. Maar geschil kan niet gebaseerd zijn op mijn kleur haar of de blauwe Nederlandse kleur ogen. Voor zoiets simpels zijn de mensen in Nederland gewoonweg te goed, ongeacht afkomst.
> 
> Ik ontken de problemen binnen de Marokkaanse gemeenschap in Nederland niet. Ik ben me zeer bewust van de realiteit, dat Marokkanen in verhouding het moeilijker hebben/maken dan andere bevolkingsgroepen in Nederland. De realiteit is echter dat het aantal Marokkanen dat een slechte naam verdiend, niet vanwege afkomst maar puur vanwege hun acties in het dagelijks leven, een procentueel gegeven is van het geheel. Twee tot drie procent van de 300.000 Marokkanen die Nederland rijk is. Je kunt het veel of weinig noemen, dat blijft een relatief iets. Maar de realiteit is ook hetgeen ik schets, zij het ongenuanceerd en hier en daar satirisch. De Nederlandse media daarentegen, laat het satire weg en vervangt het door overdreven sluiptechnieken in de beeldvorming door middel van inspeling op het onbewuste deel van je interpretatievermogen. Dus bewust een bevolkingsgroep bestempelen tot paria, daar waar het overgrote deel dagelijks zijn positieve bijdrage levert aan de Nederlandse maatschappij, elk op zijn/haar eigen manier. Wat de media betreft, ik doe niet anders, ben geen haar beter, maar zodra iemand over zelf-kritiek begint dan verwijs ik diegene de deur. Het blijft 2 kanten opgaan. Dat is hetzelfde met de discussie omtrent aanpassing. 
> 
> Reden voor dit schrijven is dat Nederland op weg is naar verloedering, door allerlei invloeden, zowel van binnen- als buitenaf. Dit allemaal is gebaseerd op angst en onzekerheid, terwijl hier juist totaal geen reden voor is. Ik ben dezelfde Marokkaan met het Nederlandse paspoort van 5 jaar geleden en mijn beste vriend Maurice is nog steeds dezelfde Nederlander met zijn Nederlandse nuchterheid, ook van 5 jaar geleden. En zo ook nog veel meer Nederlandse Marokkanen die hun toekomst nou eenmaal hier hebben liggen omdat ze zich nou eenmaal meer Nederlander dan Marokkaan voelen. 5 jaar geleden was deze hetze tegen Marokkanen misschien nog net in opkomst maar ondertussen neemt het drastische vormen aan die ons allemaal, op de langere termijn, alleen maar tekort zal doen en voor niemand iets zal opleveren, lees, het zal de Nederlandse zekerheid afbreken.
> 
> Ik ben me er ook van bewust dat mijn stukken altijd ongenuanceerd en heel generaliserend en discriminerend overkomen. Ik doe dit echter bewust. Niet omdat ik een hekel heb aan Nederlanders, integendeel. De meesten in mijn directe omgeving zijn Nederlanders en mensen met wie ik graag optrek omdat ze me benaderen vanuit het positieve, vanuit menselijk oogpunt, wetende dat je iemand niet moet beoordelen op afkomst maar op acties. Ik ben me er ook van bewust dat lang niet iedereen slecht denkt over Marokkanen in Nederland en dat het maar om een select groepje simpele zielen gaat. Het lijkt er tegelijkertijd ook op dat dit select groepje simpele zielen de gehele Nederlandse media-branche in handen hebben, want de algemene Nederlandse journalistiek lijkt er unaniem over te zijn, dat als een Marokkaan een diefstal pleegt of iemand vermoordt, het niet is omdat deze persoon gewoonweg niet spoort, maar is het omdat deze persoon een Marokkaanse afkomst heeft. Deze generalisering breekt ons allemaal op, ook Nederlanders.
> 
> ...








> _Geplaatst door Vino_ 
> *@ hated 7 
> Ik ben helemaal niet onder de indruk van jouw stukje.
> Volgens mij werk je gewoon in het magazijn van de Albert Heijn en loop je 's avonds te zieken in je buurt.
> Enfin dat je in goden gelooft is natuurlijk al een toppunt van fantasie die op hol geslagen is.
> Jullie hebben het gewoon verpest voor jezelf, ons een beetje schuldgevoel aanpraten hahaha wat een grap.
> *


Da's goed, pik. Wat jij wilt.  :boogie:

----------


## naam

FF een vraagje?

Je legt de schuld van het beeld dat over Marokkanen is ontstaan bij de media. Met andere woorden de media is slecht en wil Marokkanen in een slecht daglicht zetten. 
In hoeverre zijn de Marokkanen echter zelf schuldig aan de beeldvorming die is ontstaan en de wijze waarop zij zich in de huidige maatschappij profileren.

----------


## procyon

> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> *Had me voorgenomen om het niet te doen, maar kan het niet laten. Wil je onderstaand stukje (dat een vervolg is op hetgeen jij gelezen hebt maar niet kunt of wilt toegeven) ook ontleden ? (Had je verder gekeken dan je neus lang is, was je het wel tegengekomen)
> Da's goed, pik. Wat jij wilt. *


Ik ga nu toch twijfelen of je dat (extra) stuk hebt geschreven voor de goede vrede of dat je er toch echt zo over denkt.

Volgens je openingspost is nederland in alle opzichten klote, de nederlanders zeker net zo erg en je roept mede marrokanen dan ook op vooral verder te provoceren door vooral zichzelf te blijven.
Met andere woorden, de Nederlanders kunnen jullie toch niet verdragen als jullie jezelf zijn.

Je vind het leger klote en maar mietjes, een nederlander is laag en heeft geen eer, een nederlander is een zielig hoopje vlees en "de domste mensen zijn die ooit op het aangezicht van de aarde hebben rondgelopen".
Ons leger heeft geen materieel maar trailerpark-trash en deze 1e klas nietsnutten kunnen nog niet eens een 1-tegen-1 gevecht met een overvoedde gans winnen.
Nederland stuurt alleen maar afgerichte journalisten.
Het leger ronselt alleen maar Marrokanen om als kanonsvoer te dienen in de oorlog tegen irak, (die al lang voorbij is) sterker nog ze worden gedeporteerd.
Nederlanders zijn meelopers en is klootjesvolk.

En dan als afsluiter roep je je mede marrokanen nog even lekker op om vooral tegendraads te zijn en/of blijven, om de hyena's die je in je rug steken te blijven sarren.



> Mijn advies naar Marokkanen toe is, dat je niet moet vechten voor een land waarvan de oorspronkelijke bewoners je liever zien gaan dan komen, alleen maar omdat je zwart haar hebt en in de Islam gelooft. Mijn advies is dat je in dat geval juist hier moet blijven en diezelfde hyenas die je schijnheilig toelachen maar in je rug proberen kapot te maken juist hier het beste het leven kunt zuur maken. En mijn advies is, om hun leven zuur te maken door te blijven wie je bent. Niet door hetgeen te zijn dat de maatschappij je probeert wijs te maken middels achterbakse propaganda. Want dat is funest.


En een paar reacties daarna alles goedpraten, waarom niet gelijk nadenken en niet pas als je negatieve reacties (van mede marrokanen)krijgt op je openingspost?
Ik denk dat je je tweede stuk tekst niet meent maar het hebt geschreven voor de goede orde, de oorspronkelijke bedoeling van je openingszin was aanzetten tot haat tegen nederland en vooral ook te polsen wie er allemaal nog meer zo denkt.
Helaas voor jou bijna niemand.  :zwaai:

----------


## wassup

_h4T3D_sE7eN:

Ik weet denk ik wel waar je je inspriratie vandaan haalt:
Neem het boek:*Mein Kampf* , vervang joden voor Nederlanders... etc...

Je heb een zieke geest en *jij* bent nou dus inderdaad eentje die het verpest voor rest.

Het enige wat je verkonigd is hoe slecht wij (nederlanders) zijn, terwijl wij jou op elk punt voorbij streven. We zijn succesvoller, slimmer en nog veel belangrijker: wij hebben wel respect voor de medemens. 

Als je nou al deze enegrie die je hier in steekt, in iets positief gaat investeren, dan komt er misschien nog iets goeds uit. Het enige wat je doet is proberen je haat, wat overigens voortvloeit uit pure jaloezie, verspreiden in de hoop meer metgezellen te vinden.

Er zijn een hoop buitenlanders die hier komen voor een beter bestaan, het zijn alleen mensen zoals jij dit het voor hun extra lastig maken. Ik heb vrienden van allerlei nationaliteiten, maar NOOIT en dan ook NOOIT heeft dit enige invloed op iets gehad.... weet je waarom? omdat we respect voor elkaar hebben. 

i.p.v. dat je zeurt en zeikt dat je het zo zwaar hebt hier, doe dan je best om het voor jezelf makkelijker te maken. Ga studeren en hiermee zal je later ook een betere baan krijgen.... maar nee, je bent liever lui en het afzeiken is veel makkelijker.

_h4T3D_sE7eN, ik vind het jammer dat ik nu weet dat ook mensen zoals jij bestaan. Ik hoop dat je je later wat meer gaat realiseren dat alle mensen gelijk zijn, ongeacht nationaliteit, geslacht, religie of ras.... 

after all: mijn bloed is net zo rood als die van jou.....

----------


## De liefde

Beste schrijver,

Ik las je artikel en was geschokt door je verbitterdheid over de Nederlandse samenleving en met name de Nederlander zelf. Ik zelf ben volgens jouw richtlijnen een Nederlander en wil je vertellen dat het nooit mijn intensie is geweest om je te kwetsen of om je uit deze samenleving buiten te willen sluiten. Ik hoop vurig dat je dit echt gelooft. Ook al voel jij jezelf een slachtoffer van generalisaties (die vast ook wel is sommige gevallen terecht zijn), wil ik je vragen niet te generaliseren. Het is zonde om elke dag in haat te leven terwijl je zelf juist een voorbeeld functie kan aannemen in hoe het op een positieve manier beter kan. 

Ik ben iemand die in god gelooft, ook al weet ik niet of ik die onder het Christendom, de Islam of onder het Bhoedisme moet zoeken. Ik weet wel dat de Islam een religie is dat liefde uitdraagt. Ook voor ongelovigen (en domme mensen!!!!) spoort de Islam de gelovigen aan om aan dat soort mensen liefde over te dragen en ze te respecteren.

Met vriendelijke groet,

De liefde

----------


## mierda

_h4T3d_sE7eN (wat een naam),

Ik heb je eerste stuk gelezen en moest werkelijk 3 x slikken. Vol afschuw vroeg ik me af waar je het lef vandaan haalde. Vervolgens heb ik, in tegenstelling tot velen die zich in deze dicussie hebben gemengd, ook je tweede stuk gelezen. Het leek voor mij wel geschreven door een compleet ander persoon. Maar ondertussen snap ik je wel. Naar mijn idee doe je een beetje hetzelfde als Pim Fortuyn destijds heeft gedaan: eerst hard slaan met een spraakmakende one-liner, en dan vervolgens de inhoudelijkheid ervan weergeven met alle nuances die erbij horen. Wel hypocriet van mijn 'soortgenoten' in deze discussie om die vergelijking er niet in op te merken. Pim Fortuyn wordt namelijk nog wel opgehemeld om de dingen die hij zei. Je doet naar mijn idee hetzelfde, alleen vanaf de andere kant van de deur. Ik moet wel opmerken, dat ik het jammer vond dat je je zo laat leiden door woede maar dat heb je zelf weer ontkracht met je tweede stuk. Ik geloof er heilig in dat de persoon die het tweede stuk heeft geschreven, ook de persoon is die je in werkelijkheid bent. Het eerste stuk diende volgens mij alleen maar om een discussie uit te lokken en ik ben het met de stelling eens dat dat niet altijd even lief hoeft te gaan. Ook gezien de reacties die je hebt gekregen, sta je sterker in je verhaal aangezien een paar randdebielen meteen denigrerende opmerkingen maken over je baan en je intelligentieniveau, dus die hebben zich laten provoceren en spraken hun oprechte mening uit die erg valt te betwisten. Vooral om de toon waarop dat gedaan werd. Ik weet niet wat voor werk je doet maar ik spreek mijn bewondering uit voor je intellect. Wel vind ik dat de dicussie omtrent Marokkanen van beide kanten een zondebok heeft. Natuurlijk heeft de media alles heel erg overdreven, maar ook Marokkanen mogen naar zichzelf kijken. Ik vind namelijk wel dat sommige Marokkanen niet echt hun best doen om er hier het beste van te maken en verwachten dat alles voor ze wordt gedaan. Ik ben me ervan bewust dat dit inderdaad maar opgaat voor een klein groepje. De 'goeie' moeten altijd lijden onder de 'slechte'. Dat heeft niks met Marokkaans zijn te maken, iedereen ervaart dat.
Verder mijn complimenten voor je grammatica, wat vrijwel foutloos is. Voor mij ben je het voorbeeld van een Marokkaan die weet hoe het hier moet, al was het maar om de taal. Probeer de volgende keer alleen niet zo hard uit te halen om een discussie uit te lokken, want je eerste stuk was wel heel erg overdreven.
Dat wilde ik je even zeggen.

----------


## paola

Hey, 

Je hebt talent om te schrijven doe er wat mee. Je zegt zelf dat de nederlandse media wordt gedomineerd door dom volk. Als jij wilt dat dat verandert en daarmee ook het beeld van "buitenlanders", zorg dan dat je een colum krijgt in een bekend dagblad. 


want hier een beetje op een site je gal spuiten heeft geen effect.

----------


## Hielke

Wat is er tegenwoordig klote veel haat in Nederland. Het valt me echt op dat dit kleine, maffe Kikkerlandje totaal aan het veranderen is. Als ik een beetje de verschillende fora voorbij surf, krijg ik het idee dat we binnen een paar jaar met zijn allen een burgeroorlog staan te voeren. Krijgen we de VN op bezoek om de scheidende partijen uit elkaar te houden. Sjezus.

----------


## engele

_[-Wv-]_

----------


## Legionnaire

Hoop leeswerk.
Wat me opvalt is dat er een hoop gezegd wordt waar vervolgens weer enige nuance in gebracht moet worden.
Ik ga nog even nadenken over een passend antwoord.

Overigens @Mengele:
Als je dan toch niets te melden hebt en alleen wilt provoceren met je naam, doe dat dan ergens anders.

----------


## Waterval

> _Geplaatst door Legionnaire_ 
> *
> 
> Overigens @Mengele:
> Als je dan toch niets te melden hebt en alleen wilt provoceren met je naam, doe dat dan ergens anders.*


_Is gemeld...  [-Wv-]_

----------


## Legionnaire

> _Geplaatst door Waterval_ 
> *Is gemeld...  [-Wv-] *


Ik ook maar even. Kan slecht tegen dit soort dingen...

----------


## 441969

Sorry maar dit is echt het laagste wat ik tot nu toe heb gelezen.
Woorden schieten tekort, waar komt die haat vandaan?

Ik neem aan dat deze persoon twee paspoorten heeft?
Ik raad deze persoon dan ook aan het Nederlandse in te leveren en gewoon op te zouten en lekker moeilijk gaat doen daar waar hij denkt het beter te hebben.

Wie zet nou wie in een kwaad daglicht?
Deze persoon kan nooit een moslim zijn!

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door mierda_ 
> *_h4T3d_sE7eN (wat een naam),
> 
> Ik heb je eerste stuk gelezen en moest werkelijk 3 x slikken. Vol afschuw vroeg ik me af waar je het lef vandaan haalde. Vervolgens heb ik, in tegenstelling tot velen die zich in deze dicussie hebben gemengd, ook je tweede stuk gelezen. Het leek voor mij wel geschreven door een compleet ander persoon. Maar ondertussen snap ik je wel. Naar mijn idee doe je een beetje hetzelfde als Pim Fortuyn destijds heeft gedaan: eerst hard slaan met een spraakmakende one-liner, en dan vervolgens de inhoudelijkheid ervan weergeven met alle nuances die erbij horen. Wel hypocriet van mijn 'soortgenoten' in deze discussie om die vergelijking er niet in op te merken. Pim Fortuyn wordt namelijk nog wel opgehemeld om de dingen die hij zei. Je doet naar mijn idee hetzelfde, alleen vanaf de andere kant van de deur. Ik moet wel opmerken, dat ik het jammer vond dat je je zo laat leiden door woede maar dat heb je zelf weer ontkracht met je tweede stuk. Ik geloof er heilig in dat de persoon die het tweede stuk heeft geschreven, ook de persoon is die je in werkelijkheid bent. Het eerste stuk diende volgens mij alleen maar om een discussie uit te lokken en ik ben het met de stelling eens dat dat niet altijd even lief hoeft te gaan. Ook gezien de reacties die je hebt gekregen, sta je sterker in je verhaal aangezien een paar randdebielen meteen denigrerende opmerkingen maken over je baan en je intelligentieniveau, dus die hebben zich laten provoceren en spraken hun oprechte mening uit die erg valt te betwisten. Vooral om de toon waarop dat gedaan werd. Ik weet niet wat voor werk je doet maar ik spreek mijn bewondering uit voor je intellect. Wel vind ik dat de dicussie omtrent Marokkanen van beide kanten een zondebok heeft. Natuurlijk heeft de media alles heel erg overdreven, maar ook Marokkanen mogen naar zichzelf kijken. Ik vind namelijk wel dat sommige Marokkanen niet echt hun best doen om er hier het beste van te maken en verwachten dat alles voor ze wordt gedaan. Ik ben me ervan bewust dat dit inderdaad maar opgaat voor een klein groepje. De 'goeie' moeten altijd lijden onder de 'slechte'. Dat heeft niks met Marokkaans zijn te maken, iedereen ervaart dat.
> Verder mijn complimenten voor je grammatica, wat vrijwel foutloos is. Voor mij ben je het voorbeeld van een Marokkaan die weet hoe het hier moet, al was het maar om de taal. Probeer de volgende keer alleen niet zo hard uit te halen om een discussie uit te lokken, want je eerste stuk was wel heel erg overdreven.
> Dat wilde ik je even zeggen.*


Goh ... vroeg me al af wanneer "iemand" het zou zien. Bedankt voor je complimenten.





> _Geplaatst door paola_ 
> *Hey, 
> 
> Je hebt talent om te schrijven doe er wat mee. Je zegt zelf dat de nederlandse media wordt gedomineerd door dom volk. Als jij wilt dat dat verandert en daarmee ook het beeld van "buitenlanders", zorg dan dat je een colum krijgt in een bekend dagblad. 
> 
> 
> want hier een beetje op een site je gal spuiten heeft geen effect.*


Bedankt voor het compliment. Dit is geen gal, hoor.
En schrijven voor bladen doe ik al (verschillende).






> _Geplaatst door 441969_ 
> *Sorry maar dit is echt het laagste wat ik tot nu toe heb gelezen.
> Woorden schieten tekort, waar komt die haat vandaan?
> 
> Ik neem aan dat deze persoon twee paspoorten heeft?
> Ik raad deze persoon dan ook aan het Nederlandse in te leveren en gewoon op te zouten en lekker moeilijk gaat doen daar waar hij denkt het beter te hebben.
> 
> Wie zet nou wie in een kwaad daglicht?
> Deze persoon kan nooit een moslim zijn!*


Nee, inderdaad. Dit is zeer zeker anti-Islam. Het was ook maar een provocatie en om een voorbeeld te geven van de andere kant van "onderbuikgevoelens" (die overigens bij mij niet aanwezig zijn, maar die ik wel opmerk bij sommige '(n)(m)edelanders' in de directe omgeving).

Just to make a point.

----------


## Rob1954

Beste h4T3D_sE7eN,

Heb zojuist je berichtgeving alhier gelezen.

Dat was niet mis, wat je allemaal te melden had.

Dat je dus zo je eigen persoonlijke visie over de algemene acceptatie van Nederlanders jegens de Marokkanen naar voren hebt willen brengen, lijkt me duidelijk.

Zal jouzelf om die mening niet willen bekritiseren, want uiteindelijk zou de verstandhouding tussen ons Nederlanders en Marokkanen ergens toch wel enigzinds verbeterd kunnen worden.

Ben er zelf ook niet al te blij mee, als er door welk voorgevallen feit danook, de Marokkaanse gemeenschap een door de media aangewakkerde 'bluts' oploopt.
 
Enfin, hier wil ik het even als nieuweling binnen dit voor mezelf onbekende Forum, even bij laten.

groetende,
Rob

----------


## pitbull

Beste marokkanen,

Het is moeilijk om een plaats te vinden hier in nederland, waar je 
gerespecteert wordt. Laten we eerst naar ons zelf kijken wat we goed of fout doen en dan pas iemand de schuld geven.
Een strijd win je alleen met kennis en met respect, en wij marokkanen
moeten nog heel veel leren anders waren we hier niet.
Je moet niet gelijk iemand de schuld geven als het even tegen zit zoals
sommige Nederlanders doen, en je hebt ook hele goede Nederlanders
die verdienen respect want dat verwachten wij toch ook van ze.
De politiek en de media zijn de oorzaak van deze ellende; laat ze maar lekken praten meer kunnen ze niet. Op een dag gaan we er nog om lachen en daar geloof ik heilig in. Aan alles komt er een EIND aan, net als het leven. 
RESPECT IS WAT NOG LEEFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!

----------


## arnoud

Hallo _h4T3D_sE7eN,

Ik ben als Nederlander vertrokken naar Spanje. Dat was een behoorlijke cultuurshock, omdat het "echte" Spanje heel anders is dan Nederland. Ik woon er nou twee jaar en ik heb het erg naar mn zin. Ik denk dat er twee redenen zijn waarom ik me hier thuis voel. De eerste is dat ik erg gemotiveerd was om me hier snel thuis te voelen, dus stelde ik me zo open mogelijk op. De andere reden is dat de mensen hier mij ook met open armen hebben ontvangen. Ik heb me altijd welkom gevoeld, en men heeft mij altijd met alles geholpen wanneer dat nodig was (of niet nodig was!).

Het is me misschien maar 1 of 2 keer overkomen dat ik het gevoel had dat iemand me niet vertrouwde, omdat ik buitenlander ben. Dat gaf een rotgevoel, ik weet nog dat dat een grote impact had. 

Daarom kan ik me een klein beetje voorstellen hoe het moet zijn om je hele leven gewantrouwd te worden.

Toen ik in Nederland woonde, wantrouwde ik Marokkanen ook. Of wantrouwen, het was eigenlijk meer angst. Ik voelde echt angst. Als ik een groepje Marokkanen op straat zag, gaf me dat nare herinneringen, al weet ik niet eens zeker of ik die herinneringen zelf beleefd heb, of dat dat "herinneringen" waren van wat ik op TV gezien heb.

En daar zit nou precies 1 van de problemen. De stigmatisatie van Marokkanen. Wat nodig is, denk ik, is veel discussie tussen de Marokkanen en de Nederlanders. Zoals op dit forum. Nederlanders moeten Marokkanen en Marokko leren kennen. Marokkanen mogen zich wat mij betreft wel wat meer inspannen om van het stigma af te komen.

Ik las jouw eerste posting op dit forum en ik schrok me de tering. Je raakte me precies daar waar mn Marokkanen-angst zit. Ik las het forum verder door en ik las je wat meer genuanceerde postings. Dat gaf me een beter gevoel en raakte direct mn angst weer kwijt. Het motiveerde me zelfs om me te registreren op deze site en dit bericht aan je te schrijven.

Luister, als je dan zo gefrustreerd bent door de gang van zaken hier in Nederland, en nogmaals, dat begrijp ik, dan zijn er volgens mij effectieve manieren om in te grijpen. Ik kan me bijv. nog het initiatief herinneren vorig jaar van een groep die zich Koerswijziging noemde, dat heeft toen indruk op me gemaakt. Onderneem actie, neem initiatief, ga de dialoog aan, maar langs een constructieve weg. Ook jij weet dat de meeste Nederlanders gewone mensen zijn die luisteren en open staan voor initiatieven, ondanks het opgeheven vingertje wat kennelijk nou eenmaal in ons DNA zit.

Het zijn mensen als jij die we nodig hebben om elkaar te leren begrijpen. Je hebt talent om te schrijven, maar gebruik het zinvol. Tart de angsten van de Nederlander niet, dan wordt de angst alleen maar groter. Neem het weg, de-stigmatiseer.

Arnoud

----------


## Rob1954

> _Geplaatst door pitbull_ 
> *Beste marokkanen,
> 
> RESPECT IS WAT NOG LEEFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!*


Kan hierin Pitbull enkel gelijk geven, welliswaar als niet- Marokkaan zijnde.

Op de vraag waarom een Nederlander geen enkel respect voor een Marokkaan[se] zou kunnen hebben, heb er ergens nog geen duidelijk algemeen te accepteren antwoord op kunnen vinden.

Waarom zou iemand veroordelen waarvan je zijn/haar cultuur nog niet geheel onder de knie hebt kunnen krijgen.

Heb als Nederlander de Marokkaanse muziek nog maar pas weten te waarderen, heb dus zelf eigenhandig nog een lange weg te gaan.

De bijnaam 'Marokkanen-mietje' past mezelf niet, wordt daar niet al te vrolijk van, maar wie als Marokkaan[se] pro-Nederlands is weet ergens genoeg.

Open staan voor een andere cultuurvorm dan die van je eigen, leverd doorgaans kritiek op vanuit je eigen cultuur.

Die last op je eigen schouders dragen kan zwaar zijn, heel zwaar. Maar je wenst je eigen hart toch te willen volgen.

groetende,
Rob

----------


## Jelaba

dag allen,
ik heb veel om het verhaal moeten lachen,maar er zit wel wat waarheid
in.
mvg Jelaba

----------


## Henoch

> De grap is namelijk dat ik weet waarom ik discrimineer, maar de Nederlanders weet in zijn hart niet eens waarom hij een hekel heeft aan Marokkanen en de Islam. Ik weet het wel.


volgens mij weet den Hollander het ook wel

in zijn hart is hij alleen maar bevestigd in zijn vooroordelen

maar ja 

wat wil je ook,

zo'n film als souf souf Habibi


meteen weer hommeles


altijd is er wat 


en dan die prachtige islamitisch bewogen aanslagen zo kris kras in de wereld die toch echt wel religieus gestuurd zijn !


niet meer dan logisch dat de 
Westerling iha wat achterdochtig is geworden ten aanzien van de goodwill die de Islam en haar gelovigen heeft naar het Westen.



Als er bij de moslim iets misgaat hebben westerlingen het gedaan !


en als er bij hen iets misgaat (bv aanslagen) hebben ze het aan zichzelf te danken, want het is eigenlijk best wel begrijpelijk dat men aanslagen pleegt als je de onderdrukte moslim ziet !


En als daar voor het merendeel moslim bij omkomen is dat niet erg want dat zijn dan gewoon martelaren en die staan een prachtige schat aan maagden te wachten in de hemel bij alagh ! toch ?

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door Henoch_ 
> *... bla, ijl, zeik, zeur, ik krijg mijn vermoedens hiermee bevestigd en al die onzin etc. !!*


Waarom heb jij ook alweer *"ir."* in je titel, net onder je naam staan ??  :Confused:

----------


## Henoch

Thangs for your "intelligent " reaction !



alleen op het uiterlijk afgaan en niet op de inhoud !

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door Henoch_ 
> *Thangs for your "intelligent " reaction !
> 
> 
> 
> alleen op het uiterlijk afgaan en niet op de inhoud !*


is er dan sprake van "inhoud" ?

----------


## papol

> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> is er dan sprake van "inhoud" ?


Ook een artikelt(je) of column is geen literair hoogstandje. Soms zeggen mensen in minder woorden hetzelfde als waar anderen een heel A-4 voor nodig hebben.

Gr.P

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door papol_ 
> *Ook een artikelt(je) of column is geen literair hoogstandje. Soms zeggen mensen in minder woorden hetzelfde als waar anderen een heel A-4 voor nodig hebben.
> 
> Gr.P*



Soms, ja ...

Bedank me maar voor de bevestiging dat dat nu niet het geval is.

----------


## papol

> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> Soms, ja ...



Bedankt voor de bevestiging !!


Gr.P





> Bedank me maar voor de bevestiging dat dat nu niet het geval is.



en nu val je al helemaal door de mand door je oorspronkelijke bericht te wijzigen!! (in dit geval toevoegen). Je zakt nu naar oneerlijkheid en onbetrouwbaar zijn.

En idd, jou one-liners zeggen niets ..... of bevestigen .....??

wederom, Gr.P

----------


## medelander

> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> [B]Nederland; neder, synoniem voor laag; Nederland, synoniem voor Laagland.


omdat mensen in Nederland "nederig" zijn.




> Nederlander: lage lander  you know what a huff is ? Thats a pig that dont fly straight.  Wie-kent-'m-niet?


I'll huff and I'll puff and I'll blow your house down!




> F*ck de Nederlandse eer die geen eer is, nooit een eer is geweest en nooit een eer zal zijn.


indeed.




> Boerenkool-trots met een laagje jus. Verwerpelijk is diegene die zichzelf uitzichtloze situaties creert, en vervolgens een zondebok zoekt in een ander. Verwerpelijk is diegene die zichzelf als een heilige gedraagt maar acties van de anti-christ erop nahoudt. Verwerpelijk is de politiek, die de Nederlandse generaals en minister van Defensie (als de stront uitbreekt, is hij deze jakhals de eerste die zal wegrennen) op dit moment voeren.


Agree, met de vinger wijzen (zoals jij nu doet in je post) slaat werkelijk nergens op.




> In Irak zijn mensen gestorven. In Irak sterven mensen nu op dit moment en in Irak zullen de komende tijd nog vele mensen de dood vinden.


Dat hoort nu eenmaal bij het leven. Realiseer je je dat er nu minder mensen sterven in Irak dan onder Saddam Hussein's bewind?

Er sterven mensen aan beide kanten.




> Wereldwijd rukken legers uit om als hulptroepen voor de Amerikaanse bloedzuigers te fungeren.


Geen bloedzuigers. Kijk naar de Japanners, die sturen soldaten die zich geheel aanpassen aan de gebruiken van de bevolking.




> En wat doet Nederland ? Nederland stuurt daarbij een afgerichte journalist mee waarbij een Afghaanse windhond op een hondenbaan in Miami nog respect voor zou tonen, samen met een cameraman die geen tong heeft en zodoende niks kan terugzeggen op hetgeen hij moet filmen.


Jij bent de tong, hij kan zelf kijken en je eigen oordeel vellen als je dat nodig vindt. Objectief heet dat.




> En hij moet wel, anders wordt back home zijn wachtende vrouw uit het nog in hypotheek zijnde huis gesmeten, omdat manlief duizenden kilometers verderop wordt ontslagen voor het uit de pas lopen. Nee, hij lijkt wel gek.


Onzin. Hij had net zo goed in zijn eigen land iets kunnen filmen, of naar Afrika gaan en de wilde leeuwen filmen voor een natuurfilm.




> Het trailertrash-leger wordt gefilmd alsof het nationale helden zijn die Nederland net hebben bevrijd van een slechte re-make van de 2e wereldoorlog, en dit terwijl deze 1e klas nietsnutten nog niet eens een 1-tegen-1 gevecht met een overvoedde gans kunnen winnen.


En wat doe jij?




> Het bewijs maar weer dat carrires gecreerd worden,


precies, je creert je eigen toekomst.




> en niet gemaakt, aangezien de helft van het arsenaal aan generaals in het Nederlandse leger niet eens een vuurwapen hebben afgevuurd, afgezien van tijdens de oefeningen op de schietbaan.


Gelukkig maar, al dat bloedvergieten  :brozac:  




> En maar speldjes krijgen en lintjes ontvangen. Omhooggetrapte bavianen met een te hoog suikergehalte.


De mens is inderdaad soms een aap ja.




> Maar op de achtergrond is Nederland zich druk doende aan het voorbereiden op een 2e golf van patriottisch denkende jonge mannen en vrouwen, die vervangbaar zijn. 
> Op de scholen in Amsterdam, scholen met voornamelijk allochtone leerlingen, wordt heel druk marketing gevoerd voor de Nederlandse marine en landmacht.


Dat is overal, niet alleen op "allochtoonse" scholen.




> Be all the f*ck you can be, join our army. De luchtmacht beginnen ze niet aan want ach, een Marokkaan of Turk in de lucht in zon peperdure met belastingcentjes betaalde F-16 is meer een gevaar voor Nederland dan voor de vijand. Tenminste, ik zou wel raad weten met een F-16.


Dat geldt alleen voor jou, gezien je laatste zin zal jij inderdaad afgekeurt worden. 
Deze persoon lukte het ook niet, hij is gewoon blank.
deze jongen 




> Dat stempel heb ik toch al opgelegd gekregen, dus waarom niet het koningshuis even binnenvliegen. Argentijnse steakhouses schijnen erg in te zijn de laatste tijd.


Het is niet de koningin die die stempel op je drukt dat doe je zelf. Als er mensen om je heen zijn die dat doen, negeer hen ze weten nu eenmaal niet beter. Laat zien dat jij het wel beter weet.




> Nee, de luchtmacht laten we [...] Geloof jij het ?


waarom niet. Geloof jij dat? Als je dat niet gelooft zal het ook niet gebeuren.

[quote]De ronselaars wel, [...] voor een volk dat ze toch al uitkotste.[/qoute]

Denk je ook zo over de "nederlandse" jongens in het leger?




> Tja, op het CWI worden ze helemaal gek, [...] om een wasmachine of televisie aan te schaffen stijgt dagelijks.


tja als -iedereen- nou eens zijn handen uit de mouwen zou steken. Praatjes vullen nu eenmaal geen gaatjes.




> En voordat je bijzondere bijstand krijgt [...] heeft dit niets te maken met rassenhaat,


Agree.




> Nederland heeft even een dip waar het wel uit zal klimmen.


ook dat ben ik met je eens als we met z'n allen gaan samenwerken ipv elkaar verwijten maken.




> Maar de aanpak om er uiteindelijk uit te klimmen, ging mijn verstand te boven. Stuur die hangjongeren maar naar Irak.


Is het je opgevallen dat er ook evenveel "blanke" hangjongeren zijn? (denk wel meer dan Marokkaanse of Turkse, whatever bij elkaar) Als die met zijn allen stoppen met hangen en gaan werken aan de wederopbouw in Irak, graag.




> Geen Marokkaan die het nu nog in zijn hoofd haalt [...] Hij mag niet eens meer.


Wat moet een jongere voor een bejaardetehuis? Als er een politieagent aankomt en het hem vraagt lijkt me het enige juiste antwoord "omdat ik net bij mijn oma op bezoek ben geweest".




> Nee, maak jij jezelf maar nuttig, [...] laat het dan maar ons nationaal probleem maar zijn.


Dat is een internationaal probleem.




> Wel gewiekst bedacht. Alleen [...] Valt me op dat er nog steeds voor de gevangenis wordt gekozen.


De huidige stand van zaken is dat er voornamelijk "blanke" soldaten daar zijn. En natuurlijk meer uit verschillende landen. Wat is je punt?




> Mijn vader heeft mij bijgebracht dat als je voor iets vecht het wel de moeite waard moet zijn.


je vader geef ik groot gelijk. Als hij bedoelde vechten met woorden zoals wij nu doen.




> Het moet iets zijn waar je om geeft, wetende dat hetgeen je voor vecht ook om jou geeft.


Dat weet ik.




> Wetende dat hetgeen je voor vecht, je nooit in de steek zal laten. Vooralsnog is mijn geloof in God hetgeen mij nooit in de steek heeft gelaten en nooit in de steek zal laten. Dat kan ik van die Hollandse nitwits niet zeggen. Vroeger op school, had ik veel Hollandse vriendjes. Niet omdat ik zon tof jochie was, ze wilden mijn vriendschap omdat ik een Marokkaan ben. Ik was de enige Marokkaan in de klas en altijd middelpunt van belangstelling.


Grappig, ik was n van de weinige nederlandse jongens in een klas met voornamelijk allochtonen  :Smilie: 
Ze wilden ook met mij spelen maar ik begreep ze niet zo goed, wist ik veel  :frons: 




> Hollandse jochies in diezelfde klas gebruikten zelfs woorden [...] dat ze gelijk hadden. Alsof ik ze aan zou kunnen.


Als jij dat weet hoef je jezelf niet meer te bewijzen. Jouw God weet dat dan al. Help dan diegenen die het niet snappen.




> Ik had geen oudere broers die voor mij op konden komen en dat wisten ze. Ik had geen gevaarlijke papa, die was maar een simpele arbeider die de vrede predikt.


Dan heb je een goede papa  :grote grijns: 




> En toch werd ik gevreesd, omdat ik donker haar heb. Omdat ik uit Marokko kwam. Ik was die buitenlander, die ene. 20 jaar later zie ik Hollandertjes van mijn generatie meelopen in de hype en Marokkanen als een plaag behandelen.


geef die Hollandertjes dan iets waardoor ze uit de pas gaan lopen.




> De Islam is in hun ogen ineens de reden waarom Nederland plat gaat en de oorzaak van de misre in hun privleven. [...] in zijn hart niet eens waarom hij een hekel heeft aan Marokkanen en de Islam. Ik weet het wel.


Als je dat werkelijk wist zou je er iets tegen doen ipv met de vinger de schuldige aanwijzen.




> De Nederlander is een meeloper. [...] Ondertussen lacht deze Marokkaan zich wel rot om het Nederlands volk c.q. klootjesvolk.


En daarmee laat je zien dat je het niet weet.




> En doordat al die frustraties steeds nadrukkelijker worden uitgesproken, heeft het ertoe geleid, via allerlei omwegen natuurlijk, dat Marokkanen van nu, tussen de 18 en 20 jaar oud, gedeporteerd worden naar Irak om van ze af te komen.


Waar haal je die info vandaan? Vergeef mij onwetende kaaskop, plaats een link met de afkomst van de soldaten die op dit moment in Irak dienen.




> Het doet me denken aan wat de nazis met joden deden, afvoeren om te dienen als goedkope krachten in de concentratiekampen.


Dat zijn 2 heel verschillende zaken, ik begrijp niet dat je die vergelijking kan trekken. Soldaten sturen om een land op te bouwen vergelijken met mensen op de trein zetten naar een doodskamp? Hoe haal je het in je hoofd, schande.




> De afvalligen (lees: zwakken, potentile opstandelingen en ouderen) werden getrakteerd op een douche van lucht. En in Irak mag de Marokkaan voorop lopen met de Nederlandse vlag. Maak hem wijs dat ie de natie trots draagt, en hij dient als mijnenveger.


Niet waar. Post een bron waar je dat hebt gelezen. Mijnen worden op andere manieren opgespoord, bijvoorbeeld door ratten, die getraind zijn om de mijnen op te sporen. Lees het hier na, midden van de pagina, Ratten als mijnenvegers. Die mijnen zijn er geplaatst in opdracht van Saddam Hoessein.




> Vertel hem dat hij ooit generaal zal worden en hij zal anoniem sterven en niet eens een eigen grafsteen krijgen. En dat voor een hypocriete, schijterige bloedzuiger die mijn teennagel niet eens waard is, laat staan mijn leven. Mijn advies naar mijn mede-Marokkanen is dan ook: laat je niet misleiden.


Goed advies, een beter milieu begint bij jezelf.




> Op je 18e hoor je nog aan het begin te zijn van de laatste jaren van je schoolcarrire. [...] zich nog in Nederland bevindende Marokkanen.


Inderdaad, wapens moeten worden afgeschaft. De soldaten in Irak hebben opdracht vooral niet te schieten. Doet 1 dat toch volgt nota bene een rechtszaak!




> Op je 18e behoor je nog met je studiebeurs te frauderen en de straten onveilig te maken met scooters.


 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 




> Op je 18e behoor je bezig te zijn met de stress van het behalen van je rijbewijs, [...] die minimaal lijkt op het hoofd van diezelfde Turk die rij-instructeur is in Nederland.


Je bent niet echt lief tegen de mensen om je heen h?




> Mijn advies naar Marokkanen toe is, dat je niet moet vechten voor een land waarvan de oorspronkelijke bewoners je liever zien gaan dan komen, alleen maar omdat je zwart haar hebt en in de Islam gelooft.


Goed advies, sterker nog; je moet helemaal niks, al helemaal niet vechten. Vechten met woorden is minder erg.




> Mijn advies is dat je in dat geval juist hier moet blijven en diezelfde hyenas die je schijnheilig toelachen maar in je rug proberen kapot te maken juist hier het beste het leven kunt zuur maken. En mijn advies is, om hun leven zuur te maken door te blijven wie je bent. Niet Want dat is funest.


Als iedereen jouw advies opvolgt wordt de hele wereld erg zuur.  :brozac:

----------


## Henoch

volgens mij vallen er dagelijks door aanslagen door islamitische totale gekken meer doden aan islamitische zijde dan aan niet islamitische zijde sjaak !

----------


## arsamatoria

> _Geplaatst door Henoch_ 
> *volgens mij vallen er dagelijks door aanslagen door islamitische totale gekken meer doden aan islamitische zijde dan aan niet islamitische zijde sjaak !*


Associeer aanslagen niet met de islam. Mensen die aanslagen plegen met aanval als intentie (en niet verdediging) zijn geen moslims. Het valt mij op dat de islam als enige religie ideologisch wordt geassocieerd met geweld ipv de dader(s) als individu of groep individuen daarvoor te benoemen of verantwoordelijk te stellen.
Het was een Greenpeace fanaat die Fortuyn neerknalde maar nog steeds doneren mensen...




> door aanslagen door islamitische totale gekken


Ben jij 44?

----------


## arsamatoria

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Goed, ik kan accepteren dat je aanslagen niet moet associeren met de islam. Echter ik kan niet accepteren dat mensen die allah akbar schreeuwend zichzelf en anderen opblazen geen moslims zijn. En of die mensen dan iets verdedigen of iets aanvallen lijkt mij in dit opzicht niet relevant. 
> 
> Of die aanslagen gerechtvaardigd (of zoiets) zijn is weer een ander verhaal en staat mi los van iemands religie.*


Als je zou weten wat de islam inhield dan wist je waarom die mensen geen moslims zijn. Was Adolf een christen? Is Milosevic een christen? Dat een kat blaft wilt nog niet zeggen dat ze bonzo wilt.

----------


## arsamatoria

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Ik vind dan ook dat er niks mis is met een moslim, christen of joodse identiteit. 
> 
> Waarom zou ik niet weten wat de islam is? Goede bedoelingen zijn goede bedoelingen, dus de goede bedoelingen van de een zullen weinig verschillen van die van de ander. En mensen die dat begrepen hebben weten dat het om de goede bedoelingen draait en niet om de culturele inkleuring van die goede bedoelingen. 
> 
> Wie wel of geen moslim is bepalen jij en ik en niet de persoon zelf ??? Dat is dan geen religie maar een sekte, met alle respect.*


theootje theootje, je stelt me diep teleur. Wat jij van de islam weet heb je al als een ijverig jongetje proberen te tonen, wederom zou je worden teruggestuurd naar de bijles want het wilt er maar niet in bij jou. 
'Een sekte'? Ajb zeg, dus wat jou betreft roept iedereen maar dat hij of zij ergens bij hoort en dan is het goed? The utopia of happy ignorants!!!! 
Iemand die zegt moslim te zijn maar de islam niet beleeft of slechts gebruikt ter rechtvaardiging van zijn of haar daden is geen moslim. Dat is niet iets dat bepaald wordt, dat is een gegeven. Probeer je conclusies te trekken theo, niet te zuigen.
Het valt mij op dat er in een krantenartikel in 10 regels 6 keer het woord 'moslim' en 'islamitisch' geschreven wordt, wat een mooi luxe leventje hier in binnendijkland. Noem jij dit luxe? Mensen met minder kritisch denkvermogen worden op deze manier gehersenspoeld, misschien niet direct zoals dat in 'minder luxe landen' gebeurt, maar indirect en achterbaks. (zie 'lafheid' typeert Hollandse cultuur)

----------


## arsamatoria

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Dat bedroeft mij zeer.  
> Volgens jou zijn alle mensen die moslim zijn goed, en als een moslim niet goed is komt dat omdat die persoon geen moslim meer is ? 
> Er zijn dus geen slechte mensen moslim want slechte mensen zijn geen moslim. *


'Omdat die persoon geen moslim meer is?' Waar heb jij dat zien staan? Leg me geen woorden in de mond, iemand die claimt moslim te zijn maar dat in zijn daden en uitlatingen nalaat, is NOOIT moslim geweest en dus niet zoals jij zegt: 'geen moslim meer is'.
Wat een nuances theo, slechte mensen/goede mensen zoals men dat bij de nonnen bijgebracht krijgt. Moet ik hier nu nog op ingaan? Nee dus.

 :zwaai:

----------


## Henoch

*Islamitische totaalgekken !* 


> _Geplaatst door arsamatoria_ 
> [ 
> 
> Ben jij 44? [/B]



sorry je hebt ook christelijke totaal-gekken hoor en vooral niet te vergeten joodse, 

maar die zie ik zichzelf niet opgeblazen de, van maagden wemelende, hemel inploppen, terwijl de andere ''vrijwilligers' vanwege het toegevoegde ijzerschroot nog wat extra martelarenschap mogen ondergaan, om het allemaal nog wat sjatanischer te maken !

nee dat soort religieuze waanzin zie je daar niet, al zou ik 88 worden !

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Kortom, er zijn alleen 'goede' moslims.*


Net zoals alleen 'goede' athesten.

----------


## arsamatoria

> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> *Net zoals alleen 'goede' athesten.*



 :hihi:

----------


## arsamatoria

> _Geplaatst door Henoch_ 
> *Islamitische totaalgekken ! 
> 
> 
> sorry je hebt ook christelijke totaal-gekken hoor en vooral niet te vergeten joodse, 
> 
> maar die zie ik zichzelf niet opgeblazen de, van maagden wemelende, hemel inploppen, terwijl de andere ''vrijwilligers' vanwege het toegevoegde ijzerschroot nog wat extra martelarenschap mogen ondergaan, om het allemaal nog wat sjatanischer te maken !
> 
> nee dat soort religieuze waanzin zie je daar niet, al zou ik 88 worden !*


Je zou toch haast denken dat 44 levensjaren een ontwikkeld en respectvol persoon zouden voortbrengen, jij bent echter het levend bewijs dat tijd betrekkelijk is. Onkruid mag niet tot wasdom komen...

----------


## arsamatoria

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Vanzelfsprekend! Een atheist die de regels van het atheisme geweld aandoet is namelijk geen atheist. *


Hmmm de regels van het athesme? Welke grondbeginselen kent het athesme dan voor zover we van grond en begin kunnen spreken...

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Zo ver mij bekend geloven goden niet in hogere machten en athesten doen dat evenmin. 
> De grondbeginselen van athesten zullen dus wel min of meer dezelfde zijn als die van goden.*


Dat is niks meer of minder dan een onterechte vergelijking die duidt op een grootsheidswaanzin van de bovenste plank.

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Voor wie meen je nu in de bres te moeten springen, voor goden of voor athesten...? 
> Volgens mij kunnen die het allebei wel zonder jouw en mijn hulp af, dus wie heeft hier nu grootheidswaanzin...? *



A.u.b. bespaar me.

----------


## hamido

Ik zeg maar de waarheid is hard,en Nederlanders die zijn echt schijnheilig ik maak het elke dag mee op me werk.

----------


## rabieke_19

Ik heb de voorbije reacties niet allemaal kunnen lezen. 
Het merendeel is gebaseerd op onzin, vooroordelen en hadra chawia (lege praatjes). Dit is geen discussie meer maar wel bij elkaar geraapte, uit de context gehaalde, roddels en clichs. Marokkanen dit, Marokkanen dat, altijd maar hetzelfde met die allochtonen...
In plaats van in-hou-de-lijk te ar-gu-men-tere op wat _h4T3D_sE7eN zegt, draaien we, net als de media, in cirkels en hanteren het kinderachtig "en jullie dan!- Principe. Kijk, jullie zoeken (nu gebruik ik het woord jullie en kom dadelijk niet af met: 'jij discrimineert zelf' dit is in het algemeen bedoeld: als persoonlijk voornaamwoord) al direct een excuus om niet naar _h4T3D_sE7eN zijn mening te moeten luistere. Jullie (idem vorige opmerking) gaan direct in op het beeld dat jullie in gedachte hebben: een gefrustreerde Marokkaan, agressief en vol haat. 

<<Ik daag je hierbij uit. Niet voor een gevecht, maar voor een dialoog. Ik reik je de hand. Als mens. Neem je 'm aan of blijf je werken aan het verspreiden van de haat. De keuze is aan jou. En aan alle andere lezers van dit stuk.>> hij bood je toch een dialoog??? Ga er dan op in met diplomatie.

<<Heb je eerste collum niet af gelezen, straalde inderdaad teveel agressie uit. (weet dus niet wat je op het einde van je verhaal eventueel wilde zeggen).>> meeloper van de vorige. Gebruikt zijn eigen verstand niet. 

<<Ik schrok een beetje van de felheid van jouw betoog. Dat zal nog wel een kwestie van wennen zijn, denk ik. Ik zal me binnenkort zo nodig aan het hier geldende niveau aanpassen>> was het een betoog? Hij probeert je toch niet te overtuigen?? _h4T3D_sE7eN vertelt gewoon wat hij ziet en meegemaakt heeft; dus de waarheid. Een betoog heeft niet eens een medium. In ons geval is het medium: internet. Dit is pas een betoog als je het rechtstreeks hoort met tegelijk meerdere ontvangers. 

<<Wat denk je dat die mensen van jou zouden vinden indien zij zouden weten wat jij hier schrijft?>> ben jij soms zijn moeder ofzo?? En we leven toch in een "democratie", vrijheid van meningsuiting. of geloof je niet in "el-demo-elchra-tia

SO WHAT!!! KIJK NAAR DE BOODSCHAP!!! NIET NAAR HET KANAAL, d.i de wijze waarop het gebracht wordt!!!

Hij mag toch kiezen hoe hij het brengt, niet? Dus het was eigenlijk onnodig om jezelf te nuanceren. Andere moeten leren feiten te weerleggen. Jongere generaties allochtonen worden geprobeerd naar te Irak sturen=FEIT. Tenzij je kan zeggen dat het niet waar is, dan pas moet je je mond opentrekken. 

To the point: Marokkanen worden behandeld als tweederangsburgers=feit!!!! En wij voelen ons hierbij DIEP gediscrimineerd. En niet "jan en ria oefenen dezelfde job uit en toch krijgt jan meer uitbetaalt-gedicrimineerd" maar "ik ben bruin en moslim en Marokkaan/turk" gediscrimineerd.
En dit is niet alleen in NL ook hier bij mij in Belgi.

IN al mijn levensjaren heb ik mijn leven meer verspild aan het verdedigen van mijzelf, van mijn cultuur en geloof(genoten), dan dat ik het beleef. EN ik zal hiermee tot het einde doorgaan. Verkeerde visies, verkeerde opvattingen, verkeerde besluiten enz Allen gendoctrineerd door het westen. Het enige wat ze als oplossing bieden is dat de allochtonen zich maar moeten integreren. Ze zijn meer gentegreerd dan je denkt hoor. Men vergeet de eigen taal, cultuur en geloof om het Nederlands/Vlaamse te leren. En wat krijgen we: ja: stank voor dank.
We zijn gentegreerd maar niet geassimileerd. 
(En kom niet af van, ga dan naar je eigen land, want mijn land, Marokko hebben ze indertijd: door kolonisten en nu nog steeds: door multi-nationals; UITGEBUIT EN GERUNEERD, er blijft nix meer over om een degelijk toekomst op te bouwen voor ons nakomelingen, kijk zelf maar in alle geschiedenisboeke: volg de spoor van de blanke hoogmoedige ras en je vindt alleen uitroeing en verderf ) 

Wij, buitenlanders volgens autochtonen, krijgen de schuld vanalles. Vb er is veel werkloosheid. En waarom? Omdat er teveel immigranten zijn. Als we de statistieken nagaan, dan komen we tewete dat juist die buitenlanders als eerste belangrijkste groep zonder werk zit. Ik ben het kotsbeu, altijd die haat tegenover ons, die subtiel is maar die je toch voelt en die je kwetst. Laten we eens gaan naar de allereerste oorzaak, en dat ligt niet in Palestina, maar reeds in de middeleeuwen. Monniken waren toen jaloers op onze maatschappij in het middenoosten. De Arabische wereld had het cijfer uitgevonden, ze had de wereldhandel, alle geleerde waren arabieren, de islam bloeide open, de economie was er ideaal... christenen immigreerden naar daar en dat moest tegengehouden worden! DUS ALLE SLECHTE PROPAGANDA OVER DE ISLAM WAS WELCOME. Deze haat wordt dan indertijd BEWUST meegegeven aan de volgende generatie. En zo komen tot de beschaving van vandaag. 

En zo kan ik heeeeeel lang associatief blijven redeneren, maar ik heb niet alle tijd want er is namelijk meer dan alleen deze doenia, er zijn belangrijkere zaken en dat is 3ibada en el achira. Dus _h4T3D_sE7eN, tabarkallah alik en doe zo voort. We kunnen er weinig aan doen maar als je de zaken al met je hart veroordeelt, dan is dat al een goede grote stap. Onze broeders en zusters moeten bewust blijven. Want niet-moslims leven in een droomwereld en klagen al als ze een rimpel hebben, terwijl er aan de andere kant mensen sterven en geen korrel rijst te eten vinden. 

_h4T3D_sE7eN zo! Een positieve reactie van mij! En voor niet-moslims, excuseer voor de soms niet-Nederlandse termen, het is niet bedoelt om uit te sluiten, maar je hoeft die termen niet te begrijpen:de boodschap blijft hetzelfde.

----------


## medelander

> _Geplaatst door rabieke_19_ 
> *Ik heb de voorbije reacties niet allemaal kunnen lezen.*


*

Da's jammer...





hij bood je toch een dialoog??? Ga er dan op in met diplomatie.


Net als jij nu doet? Simpelweg zeggen "ik heb gelijk en jullie niet".





was het een betoog? Hij probeert je toch niet te overtuigen?? _h4T3D_sE7eN vertelt gewoon wat hij ziet en meegemaakt heeft; dus de waarheid. Een betoog heeft niet eens een medium. In ons geval is het medium: internet. Dit is pas een betoog als je het rechtstreeks hoort met tegelijk meerdere ontvangers.


Het klopt dat hij je niet wil overtuigen en het is ieders keuze zijn verhaal wel of niet te lezen. Wat _h4t3d_se7en heeft meegemaakt is zijn waarheid; niet d waarheid.. het zijn zijn conclusies gebaseerd op zijn subjectieve ervaring. Dit is trouwens wl zijn betoog; medium internet; hij is de spreker en wij zijn de ontvangers. Het leuke extra van internet is dat de ontvangers zowel sprekers als ontvangers zijn; een open dialoog.





Jongere generaties allochtonen worden geprobeerd naar te Irak sturen=FEIT. Tenzij je kan zeggen dat het niet waar is, dan pas moet je je mond opentrekken.


voor mezelf zou ik zeggen: kom maar op met je bron, post hier een link naar het artikel waar je dat hebt gelezen of open zelf een topic. Of wijs mij onwetende vriendelijk naar de bron waar jij je waarheid vandaan hebt. Voor zover ik weet zitten er zowel autochtone als marrokaanse mensen in het leger die gestationeerd is in Irak. Heb je het nieuws gevolgd bijvoorbeeld over die autochtoonse soldaat die schoot en vervolgd werd daarvoor?Bron 





To the point: Marokkanen worden behandeld als tweederangsburgers=feit!!!! En wij voelen ons hierbij DIEP gediscrimineerd.


Helemaal gelijk heb je. Ik zie het ook op straat: groepjes Marokkaanse jongeren komen de tram ingestapt, 10 autochtoonse mensen die naar ze kijken... het is die blik van sommige nederlanders, waarin je kan zien "Oh heb je dat tuig weer" "Ohjee nou die moten wel slechte dingen van plan zijn" "gut ben ik wel veilig hier zometeen doen ze iets". En soms zien Marokkanen die blik en roepen ze "Wat kijk je nou"... tja. Als je dit lang genoeg ziet als Marokkaan kan ik me niet anders voorstellen dat je daar spuugzat van wordt en je ertegen gaat verzetten, dan ga je juist datgene doen wat die nederlanders van je verwachten.





En niet "jan en ria oefenen dezelfde job uit en toch krijgt jan meer uitbetaalt-gedicrimineerd" maar "ik ben bruin en moslim en Marokkaan/turk" gediscrimineerd.
En dit is niet alleen in NL ook hier bij mij in Belgi.


Hey verassing. Ik ben gewoon autochtoon en wordt ook gediscrimineerd. Tegenover me zit elke dag een oudere persoon, we doen min of meer hetzelfde werk alleen werk ik harder omdat ik jong ben en hij is ouder en wat langzamer. Maar grappig genoeg verdient hij 3x zoveel als ik, omdat hij dan ouder is, en hij heeft kinderen, enz enz. Daarnaast doe ik ook extra werk wat niet op mijn contract staat, omdat ik het leuk vind. Daarmee bespaar ik het bedrijf 20.000 euro... maar krijg ik loonsverhoging? Nope. Zo gaat het in zoveel bedrijven. Vrouw, man, kleurtje, maakt niet uit.

Of met mijn studielening, ik heb best een schuld die ik per maand af betaal. Maar dan lees ik in de krant dat andere studenten hun schuld gewoon wordt "kwijtgescholden". Zomaar, 8000 euro weggescholden. En ik dan?

En ook met huizen. Ik ben 25 en woon gedwongen bij mijn ouders. Er zijn geen huizen te krijgen met mijn wachttijd (ong. 2 jaar). En het dubbele geld betalen aan huur van een particulier doe ik niet aan.

Maar toch krijgen mensen urgentie omdat ze bijvoorbeeld hun huwelijk verbreken en gedwongen ergens anders moeten wonen. Misschien ga ik ook maar een meisje zoeken om te trouwen en dan samen een huis krijgen en dan scheiden. Krijgt zij nog urgentie ook, da's makkelijk. (dit is sarcastisch bedoeld).

Nee, *welkom in Nederland*. Paradijs van zakkenvullers, "ze" (degenen met macht, geld, althans veel daarvan) discrimineren niet, ze pakken iedereen en alles wat ze kunnen. En zet dan tussendoor even de bevolkingsgroepen tegen elkaar op, gaan ze lekker ruzien onderling - besteden ze geen aandacht aan ons en kunnen wij lekker verder gaan met onze zakken vullen!  
En voor je het weet komt er weer zo'n schandaal naar boven drijven van publieke belastingfondsen misbruik (bouwfondsen bv.). En eigenlijk is er niet eens zoveel kwade opzet. We hebben het met z'n allen zover laten komen, alsof er iets (de samenleving) is scheefgegroeid door de vele haat in Nederland. Die haat kan bij vele mensen leven, man, vrouw, kleurtje, maakt niet uit; mensen kunnen nu eenmaal haten.





IN al mijn levensjaren heb ik mijn leven meer verspild aan het verdedigen van mijzelf, van mijn cultuur en geloof(genoten), dan dat ik het beleef.


Stop daar dan mee, "just walk away". Ga je leven niet verspillen daar aan, ga wat leuks doen voor jezelf, jouw cultuur en jouw geloofsgenoten. Misschien kan ik ook een keertje op bezoek komen als jullie zo'n gezellig feest geven, met buikdanseressen misschien enzo   





EN ik zal hiermee tot het einde doorgaan.


Als iedereen zo doorgaat dan komt het hele gebeuren eens tot een dramatisch einde ja. Voor alle kanten, niet alleen de Marokkaanse.





Verkeerde visies, verkeerde opvattingen, verkeerde besluiten enz Allen gendoctrineerd door het westen. Het enige wat ze als oplossing bieden is dat de allochtonen zich maar moeten integreren. Ze zijn meer gentegreerd dan je denkt hoor. Men vergeet de eigen taal, cultuur en geloof om het Nederlands/Vlaamse te leren. En wat krijgen we: ja: stank voor dank.


  als jij om wil gaan met autochtonen leer je hun taal, de taal van de meerderheid. Als je niet met elkaar kunt communiceren door taal verschil houdt alles op (tenzij je gebarentaal wil gaan leren ofzo). Wil je dat niet dan leer je die taal niet en kan je ook niet met ze omgaan. Jouw keuze. Als jouw ouders die keuze voor jou vroeger hebben gemaakt door ergens anders te gaan wonen/emigreren zal je dat met hen moeten opnemen, niet met de inwonende mensen. Wil je die taal niet leren die ergens gesproken wordt dan is dat jouw keuze, de gevolgen zijn voor jou alleen en niemand anders. Wil je in een land wonen waar iedereen die taal spreekt... tja.. jouw keuze, kan niemand anders voor je maken.





We zijn gentegreerd maar niet geassimileerd. 
(En kom niet af van, ga dan naar je eigen land, want mijn land, Marokko hebben ze indertijd: door kolonisten en nu nog steeds: door multi-nationals; UITGEBUIT EN GERUNEERD, er blijft nix meer over om een degelijk toekomst op te bouwen voor ons nakomelingen, kijk zelf maar in alle geschiedenisboeke: volg de spoor van de blanke hoogmoedige ras en je vindt alleen uitroeing en verderf )


Zoals ik al eerder zei, die hoge top die de beslissingen neemt discrimineert niet; zolang ze maar krijgen wat ze hebben willen (macht) dan is dat prima of het nu macht over mede-blanken is of een ander kleurtje. Vind je dan bv. de Amerikanen en Engelsen wel okay omdat zij de fascistische Duitsers bestreden in WO2? Of zeg je dan maar dat zij zich nu schuldig maken aan het uitroeien van het Iraakse volk? Zo kan je de rest van je leven vullen met het herhalen van de geschiedenis.





Laten we eens gaan naar de allereerste oorzaak, en dat ligt niet in Palestina, maar reeds in de middeleeuwen. Monniken waren toen jaloers op onze maatschappij in het middenoosten. De Arabische wereld had het cijfer uitgevonden, ze had de wereldhandel, alle geleerde waren arabieren, de islam bloeide open, de economie was er ideaal... christenen immigreerden naar daar en dat moest tegengehouden worden! DUS ALLE SLECHTE PROPAGANDA OVER DE ISLAM WAS WELCOME. Deze haat wordt dan indertijd BEWUST meegegeven aan de volgende generatie. En zo komen tot de beschaving van vandaag.


Als je het hebt over geschiedenis... Israel was ooit (eeuwen geleden) bewoond oorspronkelijk door een gemeenschap die het Jodendom aanhing, en enkele nomaden. De Joodse gemeenschap koos er ooit (ook eeuwen geleden) voor te vertrekken. Na WO2 willen ze terug en verassing, een ander volk woont er reeds, al eeuwenlang. Tja... "grappige" is dat ik dit bijna niet durf op te schrijven uit angst dat men mij als anti-semiet gaat bestempelen of rascisme gaat betichten, terwijl ik helemaal niets te maken heb met wat daar gebeurt. Behalve dat ik ook op deze wereld woon en dat wat daar gebeurt mij kan beinvloeden.. 

Die monniken waar je het over hebt waren trouwens niet jaloers; zij waren in de veronderstelling dat hn God de enige echte was, en dat de Allah van de Moslims nit de echte was, daarom gingen zij op "kruistochten" om de Moslim bevolking uit te moorden. Vreemd hoe geschiedenis zich elke keer weer lijkt te herhalen, iedere keer andere kanten van hetzelfde verhaal. 

Ik ben niet gelovig, maar denk ergens toch "Goh Satan/Duivel zou nu wel lachen om alle geweld die hij de wereld in heeft geholpen, hij heeft nu alle kanten onder zijn macht lijkt het wel, iedereen tegen elkaar opgezet".





terwijl er aan de andere kant mensen sterven en geen korrel rijst te eten vinden.


En wat doet u om deze mensen eten te geven als ik vragen mag? Vluchten naar het buitenland? Zodat u hier geld kunt verdienen en daarmee die mensen daar te eten geven? Lijkt me een goed initiatief, hoop dat het helpt (dat meen ik).





_h4T3D_sE7eN zo! Een positieve reactie van mij! En voor niet-moslims, excuseer voor de soms niet-Nederlandse termen, het is niet bedoelt om uit te sluiten, maar je hoeft die termen niet te begrijpen:de boodschap blijft hetzelfde.


*geen excuses nodig hoor, leer ik af en toe ook wat nieuwe marokkaanse woordjes  :duim:

----------


## marocmaster

te veel text voor mij maar wat het ook is ik zeg jah als het goed is is het niet goed zeg het dan beslema

----------


## super ick

Mensen, deze brief laat weer eens zien dat er toch wel grote problemen zijn. Probeer eens ergens goed in te worden, maakt niet uit wat. Leer een vak en ga aan de slag! Verklaar de mening van je vader of de imam niet heilig. Sta toch open voor iedereen, met respect voor anderen, hun gewoontes, hun geloof.
De domheid straalt van deze brief. Vanaf het eerste tot het laatste woord. Discriminatie tot op het bot!

----------


## rabieke_19

De mate van de beschaving kan afgemeten worden aan de manier waarop ze omgaat met de vreemdeling. En tegenwoordig worden alle buitenlanders over n kam geschoren: wij staan niet op een goed blaadje. In Nederland hebben ze het aan de lijve ondervonden: **********nen.

Zij discrimineren en als reactie wou ik het ook eens doen. Ik sta open voor iedereen maar vooroordelen langs hun kant verpesten het altijd. Ik mag toch ook eens kwaad zijn en zeggen wat ik denk en voel. Misschien is het discriminerend, het was niet de bedoeling, maar het neemt niet weg hoe ik mij toen voelde. 

Acceptatie moet langs beide kanten komen.

En nee, niemand houdt me tegen. Vertrouw me maar, Ik ben al op veel plaatsen geweest dus ik heb jouw hulp niet nodig om het binnenland te verlaten. Jij discrimineert al tijdens het lezen, de pot verwijt de ketel dat die zwart ziet! Dus je hoeft zeker niet de goede Samaritaan uit te hangen.

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Mensen, deze brief laat weer eens zien dat er toch wel grote problemen zijn. Probeer eens ergens goed in te worden, maakt niet uit wat. Leer een vak en ga aan de slag! Verklaar de mening van je vader of de imam niet heilig. Sta toch open voor iedereen, met respect voor anderen, hun gewoontes, hun geloof.
> De domheid straalt van deze brief. Vanaf het eerste tot het laatste woord. Discriminatie tot op het bot! Al lezend bekroop mij de vraag dan ook: Wat doe je hier? Wordt je soms gedwongen hier te blijven? Houdt iemand je tegen om hier weg te komen? Mail me en ik smokkel je de grens over, met alle soorten van genoegen.*



Unbelieveable ...

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Mensen, deze brief laat weer eens zien dat er toch wel grote problemen zijn. Probeer eens ergens goed in te worden, maakt niet uit wat. Leer een vak en ga aan de slag! Verklaar de mening van je vader of de imam niet heilig. Sta toch open voor iedereen, met respect voor anderen, hun gewoontes, hun geloof.
> De domheid straalt van deze brief. Vanaf het eerste tot het laatste woord. Discriminatie tot op het bot! Al lezend bekroop mij de vraag dan ook: Wat doe je hier? Wordt je soms gedwongen hier te blijven? Houdt iemand je tegen om hier weg te komen? Mail me en ik smokkel je de grens over, met alle soorten van genoegen.*


Moslims worden er van beschuldigd mensen geen vrije wil te willen gunnen, weliswaar word dat geroepen door mensen met een gebrek aan kennis. Het lijkt alsof elke Moslim in Nederland geen respect heeft voor de Nederlandse cultuur en normen en waarden. Ik vind dit een belediging en waarschijnlijk heel veel met mij.
We hebben het recht om ons geloof te belijden, dus waarom ophef om wat alles wat een Imam zegt?

----------


## super ick

Oke Don Vito je hebt een punt. Het is natuurlijk ook mijn bedoeling niet om alle moslims over 1 kant te scheren. Gelukkig doet het grootste deel actief mee. Respect. Geld ook voor de imams!
Iedereen moet beoordeeld worden op zijn daden, niet domweg op zijn afkomst. Problemen zijn er echter wel. Dat is niet te ontkennen. Ik ben van mening dat wij daar niet onze ogen voor moeten sluiten omdat wij bang zijn anders van discriminatie beschuldigd te worden. Het is best moeilijk een reeel beeld te vormen nu de media overvloedig berichten over problemen met allochtone jongeren. Aan de andere kant las ik gisteren dat er 15.000.000.000 (ja je leest het goed miljard) zoek is in de zorg. In enkele jaren onaanwijsbaar opgeslokt. Hier zijn toch de Marokkanen niet schuldig aan? (haha geintjuh). Maar het zou wel een mooi budget geweest zijn om b.v. bezuinigingen van 3 miljard het hoofd te bieden. Misschien heeft het niets met elkaar te maken maar het stelt de zaken wellicht in het perspectief.
P.s. Ik heb wel een Marokkaanse vriend die de grootste moeite heeft zijn zoon bij de verkeerde vrienden vandaan te houden. Hij ervaart ook veel druk uit die hoek. Ik weet niet hou oud je/u bent, maar vind je dit voorstelbaar?

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Oke Don Vito je hebt een punt. Het is natuurlijk ook mijn bedoeling niet om alle moslims over 1 kant te scheren. Gelukkig doet het grootste deel actief mee. Respect. Geld ook voor de imams!
> Iedereen moet beoordeeld worden op zijn daden, niet domweg op zijn afkomst. Problemen zijn er echter wel. Dat is niet te ontkennen. Ik ben van mening dat wij daar niet onze ogen voor moeten sluiten omdat wij bang zijn anders van discriminatie beschuldigd te worden. Het is best moeilijk een reeel beeld te vormen nu de media overvloedig berichten over problemen met allochtone jongeren. Aan de andere kant las ik gisteren dat er 15.000.000.000 (ja je leest het goed miljard) zoek is in de zorg. In enkele jaren onaanwijsbaar opgeslokt. Hier zijn toch de Marokkanen niet schuldig aan? (haha geintjuh). Maar het zou wel een mooi budget geweest zijn om b.v. bezuinigingen van 3 miljard het hoofd te bieden. Misschien heeft het niets met elkaar te maken maar het stelt de zaken wellicht in het perspectief.
> P.s. Ik heb wel een Marokkaanse vriend die de grootste moeite heeft zijn zoon bij de verkeerde vrienden vandaan te houden. Hij ervaart ook veel druk uit die hoek. Ik weet niet hou oud je/u bent, maar vind je dit voorstelbaar?*


Er zijn veel problemen in de Marokkaanse gemeenschap. Het feit dat veel crimaniliteit door Marokkanen gepleegd wordt zegt toch iets.
De opvattingen die de ouders hebben over opvoeden passen niet aan bij deze tijd en plek.
En wat bedoel je/u met "druk uit die hoek"?

----------


## super ick

Met druk uit die hoek bedoel ik dat de verkeerde vrienden trachten die jongen te beinvloeden. Niets groots ofzo.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Met druk uit die hoek bedoel ik dat de verkeerde vrienden trachten die jongen te beinvloeden. Niets groots ofzo.*


De meeste Marokkanen wonen in het algemeen in achterstandswijken. De meeste leven daar met geen enkele problemen, maar er zijn mensen die de dagelijkse sleur niks vinden en spanning gaan zoeken. dat mond uit in negateief gedrag. Voor een ouder is het zeer frustrerend om te zien dat je kind met de verkeerde mensen om gaat. Het is de taak van die vriedn van jou om goed te communiceren met zijn kinderen. De situauie die u schetst maak ik van dichtbij mee en mensen van wie je het niet verwacht raken zo van het pad af.

----------


## Don Vito

...

----------


## SorF

_h4T3D_sE7eN;

Waarvoor heb je in vredesnaam je eerst stuk nodig?
Als je de boel op scherp wilt zetten kies je wel een heel onhandige manier. Toen ik je tweede stuk las dacht ik dat dat van iemand anders was. _h4T3D_sE7eN, je hoeft de boel maar 1x te verzieken en je hebt weet ik veel hoeveel keren nodig om te hestellen wat je vernielt hebt. Gebruik je verstand!

SorF.

----------


## SorF

Geachte Don Vito,

Uw reactie lijkt nergens op:



> Als ik geen spruitjes lust kan het mij niks schelen wat jij ervan vindt. Ik ben degene die dan geen spruitjes eet en de rest deert mij niet. Als ik geen spruitjes lust kan het mij niks schelen wat jij ervan vindt. Ik ben degene die dan geen spruitjes eet en de rest deert mij niet.
> Waarom ik vindt dat Nederland zeurt is omdat er alleen maar de negatieve aspecten uit de Marokkaanse/Islamitische gemeenschap wordt belicht. Tevens gebeurt dat vaak om dingen waarvan men weet dat er niks mee is, maar dat het wel naar voren wordt gebracht om ons zwart te maken.
> .


Mijnheer KaasX legt uit waarom hij tot bepaalde reacties komt, of waarom hij denkt dat anderen tot bepaalde reacties komen. U kunt dat niet anders afdoen als "gezeur". U bevestigt hiermee een belangrijk vooroordeel: "er valt niet mee te praten". Wat ik erger vind, uit uw reactie spreekt m.i. onverschilligheid. KaasX doet z'n best, voor zover ik kan nagaan, om in contact te komene en u vindt het gezeur. Tegelijk roept u dat "men" (wie zijn dat? KaasX volgens mij in deze reactie niet, en als ik voor mezelf spreek: ik ook niet, maar dat terzijde) er op uit is om u"("jullie?) zwart te maken.
U gaat het gesprek, een echte dialoog, uit de weg. Waarom?

Sorf.

----------


## SorF

Mijnheer Don Vito,




> Inbraak en steekpartijen zijn veel minder erg dan die dingen die de Nederlanders flikken. Kleine kinderen die ontvoerd worden en verkracht, dat is pas schandalig. Nederlanders hebben het te druk om met hun vingers naar de rovende Marokkanen tw wijzen, terwijl ze hun landgenoten, de kinderverkrachters helemaal vergeten......





> Ik ben niet de gene die er voor moet zorgen dat wij dichter bij komen, dat zijn de Nederlanders zelf....





> Het is aan de Nederlanders om te laten zien dat ze ons wel accepteren en respecteren. Ik weet niet wat wij Marokkanen meer moeten doen. Het feit dat wij alles pikken wat over ons gemeld wordt in de media zegt al genoeg overonze houding in de ze maatschappij.


Wat een flauwekul. En wat een manier om uw eigen verantwoordelijkheid af te schuiven. Als ik niet veel andere reacties op dit forum tegenkwam zou ik u nog serieus kunnen nemen ook.

SorF.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door SorF_ 
> *Geachte Don Vito,
> 
> Uw reactie lijkt nergens op:
> 
> 
> Mijnheer KaasX legt uit waarom hij tot bepaalde reacties komt, of waarom hij denkt dat anderen tot bepaalde reacties komen. U kunt dat niet anders afdoen als "gezeur". U bevestigt hiermee een belangrijk vooroordeel: "er valt niet mee te praten". Wat ik erger vind, uit uw reactie spreekt m.i. onverschilligheid. KaasX doet z'n best, voor zover ik kan nagaan, om in contact te komene en u vindt het gezeur. Tegelijk roept u dat "men" (wie zijn dat? KaasX volgens mij in deze reactie niet, en als ik voor mezelf spreek: ik ook niet, maar dat terzijde) er op uit is om u"("jullie?) zwart te maken.
> U gaat het gesprek, een echte dialoog, uit de weg. Waarom?
> 
> Sorf.*


Diallog over wat? Dat ik mij aansprakelijk moet voelen voor wat een kleine groep Marokkanen doet? Daar ga ik niet over praten, want ik heb daar niks mee te maken. hte is frustrerend als ik daar mee geconfronteerd en aangesproken word.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door SorF_ 
> *Mijnheer Don Vito,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ik neem ijn verantwoordelijkheid en met mij duizenden andere Marokkanen. Als men het nog niet goed vind, moet ik dan weer de stappen zetten? 
En ja wat moeten wij nog meer doen? Er wodt gegeneraliseerd en ik ben daar boos om. Wil je mij duidelijk maken dat het onterecht is dat ik boos ben?

Over dat kinderverkrachters: Zou jij het leuk vinden als jij daarop wordt beoordeeld?

----------


## SorF

Mijnheer Don Vito,




> Ik neem ijn verantwoordelijkheid en met mij duizenden andere Marokkanen. Als men het nog niet goed vind, moet ik dan weer de stappen zetten?


Tja, als u vindt dat u uw verantwoordelijkheid neemt dan is het toch goed? Maar ik vind u in uw reactie onverschillig en dat vind ik niet goed bij elkaar passen. Maar misschien hebben we een verschillend idee over verantwoordelijkheid?




> En ja wat moeten wij nog meer doen? Er wodt gegeneraliseerd en ik ben daar boos om. Wil je mij duidelijk maken dat het onterecht is dat ik boos ben?


Of u terecht of onterecht boos bent kan ik niet beoordelen. Maar ik heb wel de stellige indruk dat uw reacties her sterk beinvloed worden door een generaliserende kijk op "Nederlanders" (wie zijn dat eigenlijk?)




> Over dat kinderverkrachters: Zou jij het leuk vinden als jij daarop wordt beoordeeld?


Mijnheet Vito, wr in de reacties van dhr. KaasX en van mij wordt u verantwoordelijk gesteld voor de daden van anderen? En waar wordt u beoordeeld op de daden van anderen? M.i. beslist nergens in het stuk van dhr. KaasX. Wat mijn eigen reacties betreft: ik heb gezegd dat uw reactie een vooroordeel lijkt te bevestigen. Dat was op grond van uw eigen reactie en niet op grond van de daden van anderen.

Nogmaals: ik vond het stukje van dhr. KaasX eerlijk en openhartig. Hij steekt de hand in eigen boezem en keurt zijn gedrag niet goed. U doet dat af als gezeur. Nou ja, klaar.

Mijnheer Don Vito, als u door mijn reacties het idee krijgt dat ik u aanspreek op het gedrag en gedoe van wie dan ook, dan moet u een en ander nog eens doorlezen. Als uw reactie voortkomt uit dergelijke gedachten dan lijkt een verdere discussie over dit onderwerp me niet zo zinnig.

Met vriendelijke groeten,

SorF.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door SorF_ 
> *Mijnheer Don Vito,
> 
> 
> 
> Tja, als u vindt dat u uw verantwoordelijkheid neemt dan is het toch goed? Maar ik vind u in uw reactie onverschillig en dat vind ik niet goed bij elkaar passen. Maar misschien hebben we een verschillend idee over verantwoordelijkheid?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beste SorF
Wie heeft het over jou?
vriendelijke groet.

----------


## ola

Als jij zo'n hekel hebt aan dit landje, waarom woon je er dan nog??? Dan ga je toch lekker terug naar je eigen land, waar je het 'vast' veel beter zult hebben! Maar ik snap wel waar jij op uit bent: door je teksten probeer je ons (Nederlanders met eergevoel) uit te lokken en kwaad te maken. Dan zal ik je vertellen dat het lukt, maar tegelijkertijd zorg je ervoor dat wij de overige Marokkanen ook gaan haten! En ik geloof nog wel in de goedheid van Marokkanen (geloof me, heb veel shit met ze meegemaakt!). Je zegt dat wij niet weten waarom we jullie haten? Nou dat weet ik dondersgoed! Heb je ff? Het is namelijk een flink lange lijst! Als jij respect wil, dan zul je dat moeten verdienen en met dit gedrag verdien jij het zeer zeker niet!

----------


## ola

ff checken

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door ola_ 
> *Als jij zo'n hekel hebt aan dit landje, waarom woon je er dan nog??? Dan ga je toch lekker terug naar je eigen land, waar je het 'vast' veel beter zult hebben! Maar ik snap wel waar jij op uit bent: door je teksten probeer je ons (Nederlanders met eergevoel) uit te lokken en kwaad te maken. Dan zal ik je vertellen dat het lukt, maar tegelijkertijd zorg je ervoor dat wij de overige Marokkanen ook gaan haten! En ik geloof nog wel in de goedheid van Marokkanen (geloof me, heb veel shit met ze meegemaakt!). Je zegt dat wij niet weten waarom we jullie haten? Nou dat weet ik dondersgoed! Heb je ff? Het is namelijk een flink lange lijst! Als jij respect wil, dan zul je dat moeten verdienen en met dit gedrag verdien jij het zeer zeker niet!*


Wat voor gedrag?
heb ik ongelijk als ik zeg dat de Media en politiek de Marokkaan demonisren?
Ik heb het toch ook niet over de Nederlanders in het algemeen.

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door ola_ 
> *Je zegt dat wij niet weten waarom we jullie haten? Nou dat weet ik dondersgoed! Heb je ff? Het is namelijk een flink lange lijst! Als jij respect wil, dan zul je dat moeten verdienen en met dit gedrag verdien jij het zeer zeker niet!*



En wat is de keerzijde hiervan ?

----------


## BLD

:vreemd:   :blozen:  

BLD is here.

----------


## Berto

Ja das vreemd hoor...
vele hebben het over Marokkanen maar die wonen in Marokko in Nederland wonen Nederlanders like it or not we zijn het allemaal....en zo niet dan toch dus lieve mensen houd nou eens op met dat slap gelul over wij Marokkanen of wij Hollanders wij zijn een like it or not!!! (er is maar een cultuur en das de onze)

en mocht je het echt niet bevallen dan reserveren we voor al de zogenaamde Marokkanen een dorpje in de noordoostpolder lekker dicht bij de aards conservatieve christen met een heeeeelll groot hek eromheen.
Sorry hoor maar de polarisatie moet nu maar een keertje ophouden.

----------


## Timthye

Ik wil niet lullig doen, maar je scheert alle Hollanders over n kam als boeren, terwijl het gros van de Marokkanen die hier een beter leven zoeken (en dit ook zeker vinden, hier hebben we huizen van steen, cv, stromend water etc) zelf nog ouderwetsere boeren zijn dan de boeren die je in Nederland vind. Deze zijn overigens al erg schaars.
Een paar indicatoren: in Cassablanca lopen meiden zonder hoofddoekjes in een rokje over straat, dit zijn de moderne Marokkanen.
De boeren in Marokko hebben vrouwen met hoofddoek en de gedragsregels liggen vast in de tradities. Dat zit in de cultuur.
Dit wil echter niet zeggen dat deze cultuur slecht is, evenmin als de westerse cultuur, waarin veel meer ruimte voor eigen inbreng en het individu bestaat.
Dit wil wel zeggen dat deze twee culturen, die tot in de kleinste details totaal van elkaar verschillen, gedoemd zijn om met elkaar te botsen.
Dit is het probleem wat we in Nederland hebben en zullen moeten verhelpen. Integreren moet gebeuren maar van twee kanten. Tolerantie is hierin een sleutelwoord.

Misschien leuk om te lezen als je het kunt vinden op internet: de psycholoog Pinto (1991) beschrijft dit als fijnmazige en grofmazige culturen en schrijft hier een casus bij.

Beslema

----------


## roegbere

Fijn dat je alle problemen nog es oplepeld, maar door alleen maar haat te zaaien los je het probleem niet op. Als je in dit land wil wonen heb je nou eenmaal te maken met de hollanders, je vernaderdt het denk patroon van een mens niet door hem finaal in de zeik te zetten. Kom eens met suggesties hoe het beter kan in plaats van deze jihaad taal. 
Anders ben ik bang dat je alleen maar ongelukkig in dit toch fijne landje met lekkere boerenkool zult zijn

----------


## ricknick3

Ik als marokkaanse jongen heb alle respect voor de nederlanders nederlanders zijn hele slimme mensen en hebben een fantastisch land tot stand gebracht.Ik respecteer alle wetten en hou me aan alle regels .Maar de nederlanders die ik tegenkom zitten vol vooroordelen over marokkanen ik moet me telkens weer verdedigen, de nederlanders hebben het gevoel dat alle marokkanen boefjes zijn.Nederlanders geef de marokkaanen ook een kans er zijn vele die mee willen doen stop met iedereen over een kam te scheren er zitten goeie en slechte in elk volk.

----------


## ricknick3

Ik als marokkaanse jongen heb alle respect voor de nederlanders nederlanders zijn hele slimme mensen en hebben een fantastisch land tot stand gebracht.Ik respecteer alle wetten en hou me aan alle regels .Maar de nederlanders die ik tegenkom zitten vol vooroordelen over marokkanen ik moet me telkens weer verdedigen, de nederlanders hebben het gevoel dat alle marokkanen boefjes zijn.Nederlanders geef de marokkaanen ook een kans er zijn vele die mee willen doen stop met iedereen over een kam te scheren er zitten goeie en slechte in elk volk.

----------


## ricknick3

Ik als marokkaanse jongen heb alle respect voor de nederlanders nederlanders zijn hele slimme mensen en hebben een fantastisch land tot stand gebracht.Ik respecteer alle wetten en hou me aan alle regels .Maar de nederlanders die ik tegenkom zitten vol vooroordelen over marokkanen ik moet me telkens weer verdedigen, de nederlanders hebben het gevoel dat alle marokkanen boefjes zijn.Nederlanders geef de marokkaanen ook een kans er zijn vele die mee willen doen stop met iedereen over een kam te scheren er zitten goeie en slechte in elk volk.

----------


## Don Vito

De Marokkanen hier in Nederland houden net zo veel van Nederland als dat ze doen Van Marokko, het grootste gedeelte meer zelfs.

Ik, en met mij het grootste gedeelte van de Nederlandse Marokkanen, zijn tevreden in Nedreland, aangezien wij hier de vrijheid en kansen krijgen om ons goed te kunnen ontwikkelen.

Het probleem is dat er nu tegenwoordig rechts Nederland het nodig vind om ons te confronteren met onze identietei. En dan gaan wij van zelf denken in "wij" en "zei" zonder dat we dat zelf willen.

----------


## Imperatrice

Op zich heb je wel gelijk, Don vito, alleen we zijn hier toch maar met z'n allen. We moeten gewild of ongewild leren hier samen te wonen. Toen ik de tekst las, was ik bang voor de reacties van de 'pure' nederlanders onder ons. In eerste instantie vond ik de tekst zelf onacceptabel, maar daarna begreep ik dat je er een punt mee wil maken. Ik heb bewondering voor je schrijfkunst, het zijn weinig marokkaanse mensen die het je na kunnen doen, maar in het vervolg raad ik je aan wat zorgvuldiger om te gaan met je woorden. 
ik denk dat als we dit probleem willen oplossen, dat we dan het
'wij-gevoel' los moeten laten. Ja, en natuurlijk worden heel veel zaken door de media opgeblazen, maar als het alleen aan de media lag, waarom hoor je dan nauwelijks iets van egyptenaren, tunesiers of uit elk ander arabisch land? 

ave, marokkaanse met een nuchtere kijk  :student:

----------


## Imperatrice

Op zich heb je wel gelijk, Don vito, alleen we zijn hier toch maar met z'n allen. We moeten gewild of ongewild leren hier samen te wonen. Toen ik de tekst las, was ik bang voor de reacties van de 'pure' nederlanders onder ons. In eerste instantie vond ik de tekst zelf onacceptabel, maar daarna begreep ik dat je er een punt mee wil maken. Ik heb bewondering voor je schrijfkunst, het zijn weinig marokkaanse mensen die het je na kunnen doen, maar in het vervolg raad ik je aan wat zorgvuldiger om te gaan met je woorden. 
ik denk dat als we dit probleem willen oplossen, dat we dan het
'wij-gevoel' los moeten laten. Ja, en natuurlijk worden heel veel zaken door de media opgeblazen, maar als het alleen aan de media lag, waarom hoor je dan nauwelijks iets van egyptenaren, tunesiers of uit elk ander arabisch land? 

ave, marokkaanse met een nuchtere kijk  :student:

----------


## Fatme28

:boos:  wat een haat geef jij door,dat voorspelt veel liefde en salem voor onze toekomst hier in Nederland.

----------


## wallie

Beste mensen hier op maroc.nl,

Ik lees al deze berichten, en ik word er niet vrolijk van. Ik zit ondertussen wat langer op deze site, en ik beloof jullie: ik blijf zoeken naar de vervolmaking van de wereld waarin wij mensen leven. Alle mogelijkheden om geluk te verwerven zijn ons gegeven, waarom zouden wij zo vaak slecht over anderen denken en praten? Overigens zouden wij het uitstekend redden met vier miljard mensen minder... denk hieraan, mannen, wanneer je een kind maakt bij een vrouw... ook aan jouw kind is geen behoefte nu. Denk hieraan, vrouwen, voordat je toegeeft aan je hormonale/biologische behoeften! "Heeft de wereld wel een plaats voor mijn kind?" Op dit moment is het antwoord op deze vraag vaak "Nee... !"

Het is 13 april 2004... ik huil... het is de geboortedag van mijn moeder... ze is dood... + 9 januari 2004.

Walter.

----------


## Big G

> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> [B]Nederland; neder, synoniem voor laag; Nederland, synoniem voor Laagland.
> 
> Nederlander: lage lander  you know what a huff is ? Thats a pig that dont fly straight.  Wie-kent-'m-niet?
> 
> 
> F*ck de Nederlandse eer die geen eer is, nooit een eer is geweest en nooit een eer zal zijn. Boerenkool-trots met een laagje jus. Verwerpelijk is diegene die zichzelf uitzichtloze situaties creert, en vervolgens een zondebok zoekt in een ander. Verwerpelijk is diegene die zichzelf als een heilige gedraagt maar acties van de anti-christ erop nahoudt.


Ik snap je echt niet. Als dit dan zo'n vreselijk land is, waarom verpest je je leven door hier te blijven? Waarom zoek je geen land dat je wel bevalt. Je zegt zelf dat degene die zichtzelf uitzichtloze situaties creert verwerpelijk is. Maak van Nederland en haar inwoners niet de zondebokken voor het falen van je eigen leven. Houdt op met klagen en zoek een plaats op deze aardbol die je wel bevalt.
Of is je behoefte aan onze welvaart groter dan je "eergevoel"?

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

Conclusie (click !!)

----------


## Knollebol

> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> *Waarom heb jij ook alweer "ir." in je titel, net onder je naam staan ?? *


Hmmm, hij/zij is fietsenmaker wellicht?  :duivels: 
Met een -n ja, ik beheers de nederlandse spelling tenminste nog een beetje.

----------


## Knollebol

> _Geplaatst door arsamatoria_ 
> ...'Een sekte'? Ajb zeg, ...


Natuurlijk is de islam een sekte. Zoals Anatole France ooit gezegd schijnt te hebben; "Als 50 miljoen mensen beweren dat iets wat onzin is, waar is, dan is het nog steeds onzin." Het veschil tussen 1,2 miljard en 50 niljoen lijkt mij hooguit theoretisch van aard. De Islam (en voor de goede orde; dat geldt voor elke godsdienst) is evenzeer waar als de sprookjes van de gebroeders Grimm.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door Knollebol_ 
> *Natuurlijk is de islam een sekte. Zoals Anatole France ooit gezegd schijnt te hebben; "Als 50 miljoen mensen beweren dat iets wat onzin is, waar is, dan is het nog steeds onzin." Het veschil tussen 1,2 miljard en 50 niljoen lijkt mij hooguit theoretisch van aard. De Islam (en voor de goede orde; dat geldt voor elke godsdienst) is evenzeer waar als de sprookjes van de gebroeders Grimm.*


Dat is bla bla overgenomen van je omgeving. Ga mij niet vertellen dat jij de Islam zo goed kent, dat je kan concluderen dat de waarheidsgehalte ervan hetzelfde is als die van de Grimm sprookjes.
Waar baseer jij je mening op? Dan moet je niet zeggen van : Ik geloof niet in een God die dit en dat goed keurt/ laat gebeuren etc etc, want dat is gewoon het niet accepteren ervan en dat betekent niet dat et niet bestaat.

Maar leg het me maar uit, ben benieuwd.

----------


## ricknick3

christendom is ook een sekte onstaan uit het jodendom Dit zijn gewoon feiten jezus was ook een vrome orthodoxe jood maar de apostelen hebben zich van het jodendom afgescheiden en een eigen sekte gevormd.

----------


## Knollebol

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Dat is bla bla overgenomen van je omgeving. Ga mij niet vertellen dat jij de Islam zo goed kent, dat je kan concluderen dat de waarheidsgehalte ervan hetzelfde is als die van de Grimm sprookjes.
> Waar baseer jij je mening op? Dan moet je niet zeggen van : Ik geloof niet in een God die dit en dat goed keurt/ laat gebeuren etc etc, want dat is gewoon het niet accepteren ervan en dat betekent niet dat et niet bestaat.
> 
> Maar leg het me maar uit, ben benieuwd.*


Je gaat uit van de verkeerde veronderstelling. Namelijk dat god bestaat. Ik zou ook uit kunnen gaan van de veronderstelling dat Roodkapje bestaat en jou vragen te bewijzen dat ze niet bestaat. Dat is onmogelijk. Evenzeer als ik niet kan bewijzen dat god niet bestaat. In die zin is de islam, of welke andere religie ook, een sprookje. Bovendien, het feit dat mensen ergens is geloven wil nog niet zeggen dat datgene ook daadwerelijk bestaat. Vroeger geloofden mensen dat de aarde plat was, dat heksen bestaan en kleine kinderen geloeven nog steeds dat Sinterklaas bestaat. Wil dat ook zeggen dat de aarde plat is en dat heksen en Sinterklaas bestaan? Ik dacht het niet.

Als jij van mening bent dat de islam, of welke religie dan ook, een hoger waarheidsgehalte toekomt dan een willekeurig sprookje, dan ben jij degene die dat moet aantonen. Ik kan hooguit aantonen dat islam, of welke religie dan ook, net zo'n waarheidsgehalte heeft als een sprookje. Per slot van rekening hebben alle karakters die er toe doen in beide verhalen een even groot realiteitsgehalte. Niemand heeft ooit god of roodkapje gezien en zowel Mohammed als de gebroeders Grimm bestonden daadwerkelijk. Kortom, ik zie niet in waarom de islam, of welke religie ook, op een hoger niveau zou staan dan een sprookje.

En inderdaad, *de* islam ken ik niet. Met 1,2 miljard aanhangers bestaat die ook niet. Net zomin als er 1 soort christendom bestaat.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Knollebol_ 
> *Je gaat uit van de verkeerde veronderstelling. Namelijk dat god bestaat. Ik zou ook uit kunnen gaan van de veronderstelling dat Roodkapje bestaat en jou vragen te bewijzen dat ze niet bestaat. Dat is onmogelijk. Evenzeer als ik niet kan bewijzen dat god niet bestaat. In die zin is de islam, of welke andere religie ook, een sprookje. Bovendien, het feit dat mensen ergens is geloven wil nog niet zeggen dat datgene ook daadwerelijk bestaat. Vroeger geloofden mensen dat de aarde plat was, dat heksen bestaan en kleine kinderen geloeven nog steeds dat Sinterklaas bestaat. Wil dat ook zeggen dat de aarde plat is en dat heksen en Sinterklaas bestaan? Ik dacht het niet.
> 
> Als jij van mening bent dat de islam, of welke religie dan ook, een hoger waarheidsgehalte toekomt dan een willekeurig sprookje, dan ben jij degene die dat moet aantonen. Ik kan hooguit aantonen dat islam, of welke religie dan ook, net zo'n waarheidsgehalte heeft als een sprookje. Per slot van rekening hebben alle karakters die er toe doen in beide verhalen een even groot realiteitsgehalte. Niemand heeft ooit god of roodkapje gezien en zowel Mohammed als de gebroeders Grimm bestonden daadwerkelijk. Kortom, ik zie niet in waarom de islam, of welke religie ook, op een hoger niveau zou staan dan een sprookje.
> 
> En inderdaad, de islam ken ik niet. Met 1,2 miljard aanhangers bestaat die ook niet. Net zomin als er 1 soort christendom bestaat.*


Tja een discussie over het waarheidsgehalte van een geloof is niet evident. Als alles bewezen kan worden hoef je tenslotte niet meer te geloven, toch? 
Ik hang zelf geen enkele godsdienst aan. Niet omdat ik pertinent nergens in geloof maar omdat ik niet zo opgevoed ben. Ik ben dus geen deskundige maar heb zo wel een onafhankelijke 'helicopterblik' kunnen ontwikkelen. Het is duidelijk dat de grote godsdiensten op grote schaal misbruikt worden. Altijd in landen waar de vrije nieuwsgaring aan banden ligt en bovendien de meeste mensen moeten geloven wat een voorganger of Imam zegt omdat zij zelf analfabeet zijn. We hebben kunnen zien waar dat toe leidde in Europa plm. 300 jaar geleden toen wij ook in die situatie zaten, armoe en analfabetisme vierden hoogtij. Het was geen probleem om andersdenkenden over de kling te jagen, terwijl in het grote boek letterlijk staat geschreven dat je je naaste lief moet hebben. Natuurlijk in naam van de LIEVE HEER!
De overheid hield de mensen arm en de kerk hield ze dom. Hetzelfde systeem werkt nu nog. In naam van God/Allah worden mensen omgebracht en dom gehouden.
Kortom geloven is best maar zodra het vingertje in de lucht gaat krijg ik de rillingen van ieder geloof!

----------


## ricknick3

superdick het is geen goddienst oorlog maar politieke oorlog.Het westers wereld houd express de 3 wereld arm veel economische boycotten .EEn afrikaan kan en mag niks exporteren naar het westen .Amerika steunt bijna alle dictoriale regimes in het midden oosten zoals de marokkaanse koning, saudische koninhhuis mubarak,koninghuis van jordanie en niet te vergeten israiel natuurlijk zet dit kwaad bloed bij de bevolking in het midden oosten.Het is een politieke oorlog waarbij de islam wordt misbruikt door bin laden en zijn bende.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *superdick het is geen goddienst oorlog maar politieke oorlog.Het westers wereld houd express de 3 wereld arm veel economische boycotten .EEn afrikaan kan en mag niks exporteren naar het westen .Amerika steunt bijna alle dictoriale regimes in het midden oosten zoals de marokkaanse koning, saudische koninhhuis mubarak,koninghuis van jordanie en niet te vergeten israiel natuurlijk zet dit kwaad bloed bij de bevolking in het midden oosten.Het is een politieke oorlog waarbij de islam wordt misbruikt door bin laden en zijn bende.*


Natuurlijk gaat alles om macht. Godsdienstwaanzin is een middel. Dat wilde ik ermee zeggen. 
Wetenschappelijk is berekend dat als alle mensen hetzelfde consumptie-
niveau zouden hebben als de amerikanen (U.S.A.) de aarde 6 keer zo groot moet zijn. Wat de 1 inpikt komt de ander eenvoudigweg tekort.
Minderen is dus het devies, zodat anderen ook wat lebensraum krijgen.

----------


## Knollebol

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *christendom is ook een sekte onstaan uit het jodendom Dit zijn gewoon feiten jezus was ook een vrome orthodoxe jood maar de apostelen hebben zich van het jodendom afgescheiden en een eigen sekte gevormd.*


Mag ik, gezien het feit dat moslims Issa/Jezus ook zien als een profeet (en zeker niet de minste) hieruit afleiden dat je met me eens bent dat ook de Islam een (Joodse) sekte is?




> _ricknick3 schreef_
> superdick het is geen goddienst oorlog maar politieke oorlog.Het westers wereld houd express de 3 wereld arm veel economische boycotten .EEn afrikaan kan en mag niks exporteren naar het westen .Amerika steunt bijna alle dictoriale regimes in het midden oosten zoals de marokkaanse koning, saudische koninhhuis mubarak,koninghuis van jordanie en niet te vergeten israiel natuurlijk zet dit kwaad bloed bij de bevolking in het midden oosten.Het is een politieke oorlog waarbij de islam wordt misbruikt door bin laden en zijn bende.


Oorlog is altijd politiek. Godsdienst is slechts een stok om de hond mee te slaan. Of om de onnadenkende massa angst aan te jagen en te mobiliseren. De kerk houdt je niet voor niets dom.
Je opmerking over de economische verhoudingen in deze wereld klopt wat mij betreft. Er zijn ook veel mensen in het westen die dat veranderd willen zien en bereid zijn daarvoor welvaart in te leveren. Eerlijk delen enzo. Helaas hebben die mensen het niet voor het zeggen. Das dan weer een nadeel van democratie. ;-)
En ja, de VS steunt dictatoriale regimes. Ook dat vinden veel mensen in het westen hypocriet, schandalig en ze wensten dat het anders was. Laten we dus hopen dat het in Irak gaat lukken om een of andere vorm van democratie te vestigen. Laten we hopen dat in Marokko stapje voor stapje hervormingen doorgevoerd worden. En laten we hopen dat de Arabische bevolking zelf het initiatief neemt om democratische hervormingen af te dwingen. Kijk ook naar Turkije waar het wat dat betreft de goede kant op gaat. Vergeet alleen nooit dat er niet zoiets bestaat als instant-democratie. Democratie is geen pudding. En tot slot; onthoudt wat sir Winston Churchill ooit zei over democratie; (vrij vertaald) "Democratie is een klote systeem en het werkt voor geen meter, maar alle andere systemen zijn nog erger".





> _superdick schreef_
> Het is duidelijk dat de grote godsdiensten op grote schaal misbruikt worden. Altijd in landen waar de vrije nieuwsgaring aan banden ligt en bovendien de meeste mensen moeten geloven wat een voorganger of Imam zegt omdat zij zelf analfabeet zijn.


Lijkt me allemaal niet zo van toepassing op de VS, toch wordt religie daar mijn inziens enorm misbruikt. Eerlijk gezegd zie ik niet zo veel verschil tussen de huidige politiek van de regering Bush en sommige pan-arabisten die zich beroepen op de umma en het kalifaat willen herstichten.

----------


## super ick

Lijkt me allemaal niet zo van toepassing op de VS, toch wordt religie daar mijn inziens enorm misbruikt. Eerlijk gezegd zie ik niet zo veel verschil tussen de huidige politiek van de regering Bush en sommige pan-arabisten die zich beroepen op de umma en het kalifaat willen herstichten. [/B][/QUOTE] 

Wat ze in ieder geval gemeen hebben is dat ze ieder die niet voor hen is, bestempelen als tegenstander. Enige nuance aanbrengen zien zij direct als kritiek. Mensen worden zo verdeeld en dat is niet goed voor de maatschappij.
Moet ik er wel eerlijk bij vermelden dat ik als tegenstander toch liever in de V.S. zou wonen dan in b.v. Irak, Iran, Syrie, Lybie, etc. Er wordt daar toch iets rigoreuzer met je afgerekend dacht ik. Vergelijkingen tussen de landen gaan hier mank.

----------


## ricknick3

ik als moslim heb ook geen hekel aan amerikanen en ben100000 % tegen bin laden en zijn bende.Hier volgt een voorbeeld wat ik erg schreinend vindt de oude koning en de nieuwe koning van marokko zijn tirannen en raad eens door wie ze worden gesteund Amerika.Een paar decennias geleden was er een berberse opstand voor gelijke rechten in marokko de amerikanen gaven de koning napalm om over de berbers te spuiten schandalig. Amerika zit bijna achter elke dictatuur: mobutu. saddam,soeharto.sjah van iran,pinochet vidala,koning van marooko,mubarak,koning van jordanieetc etc etc

----------


## ricknick3

ik als moslim heb ook geen hekel aan amerikanen en ben100000 % tegen bin laden en zijn bende.Hier volgt een voorbeeld wat ik erg schreinend vindt de oude koning en de nieuwe koning van marokko zijn tirannen en raad eens door wie ze worden gesteund Amerika.Een paar decennias geleden was er een berberse opstand voor gelijke rechten in marokko de amerikanen gaven de koning napalm om over de berbers te spuiten schandalig. Amerika zit bijna achter elke dictatuur: mobutu. saddam,soeharto.sjah van iran,pinochet vidala,koning van marooko,mubarak,koning van jordanieetc etc etc

----------


## ricknick3

ik als moslim heb ook geen hekel aan amerikanen en ben100000 % tegen bin laden en zijn bende.Hier volgt een voorbeeld wat ik erg schreinend vindt de oude koning en de nieuwe koning van marokko zijn tirannen en raad eens door wie ze worden gesteund Amerika.Een paar decennias geleden was er een berberse opstand voor gelijke rechten in marokko de amerikanen gaven de koning napalm om over de berbers te spuiten schandalig. Amerika zit bijna achter elke dictatuur: mobutu. saddam,soeharto.sjah van iran,pinochet vidala,koning van marooko,mubarak,koning van jordanieetc etc etc

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *ik als moslim heb ook geen hekel aan amerikanen en ben100000 % tegen bin laden en zijn bende.Hier volgt een voorbeeld wat ik erg schreinend vindt de oude koning en de nieuwe koning van marokko zijn tirannen en raad eens door wie ze worden gesteund Amerika.Een paar decennias geleden was er een berberse opstand voor gelijke rechten in marokko de amerikanen gaven de koning napalm om over de berbers te spuiten schandalig. Amerika zit bijna achter elke dictatuur: mobutu. saddam,soeharto.sjah van iran,pinochet vidala,koning van marooko,mubarak,koning van jordanieetc etc etc*


Logisch dat de grootste economie ter wereld het wijdstvertakte netwerk heeft. Daar is op zich ook niets mis mee. Je merkt terecht op dat Amerika ook economische belangen heeft in landen die het niet zo nauw nemen met de mensenrechten. Zij zijn dus medeschuldig. 
Jou opmerking over de napalm, die de Amerikanen zelf ook gebruikten in Vietnam is voor mij nieuw. Het is dus uiteindelijk wel de koning geweest die het werkelijk gebruikt heeft. Hij was dus de agressor! 
Ik vind het dan ook terecht als mensen een hekel aan hem hebben. 
Je moet je echter wel afvragen hoe lang dat allemaal moet duren. Je woont wel met elkaar, of naast elkaar. Of je het wilt of niet je moet met elkaar leven.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Logisch dat de grootste economie ter wereld het wijdstvertakte netwerk heeft. Daar is op zich ook niets mis mee. Je merkt terecht op dat Amerika ook economische belangen heeft in landen die het niet zo nauw nemen met de mensenrechten. Zij zijn dus medeschuldig. 
> Jou opmerking over de napalm, die de Amerikanen zelf ook gebruikten in Vietnam is voor mij nieuw. Het is dus uiteindelijk wel de koning geweest die het werkelijk gebruikt heeft. Hij was dus de agressor! 
> Ik vind het dan ook terecht als mensen een hekel aan hem hebben. 
> Je moet je echter wel afvragen hoe lang dat allemaal moet duren. Je woont wel met elkaar, of naast elkaar. Of je het wilt of niet je moet met elkaar leven.*


Ik wil niet gek doen, maar het lijkt er op dat je et goed praat. Het blijft gewoon een feit dat de Amerikaanse Politiek de grootste bende van Nazi's zijn na de tweede wereld oorlog. Ik vind eb nog erger omdat Adolf er nog voor uit kwam en niet zoals de Amerikanen de scheinheil uithangen met hun verhaal over mensen rechten en vrede terwijl zij er niet voor zullen scuwen om een land als Irak uit te moorden om het bezit te nemen van de olie bronnen.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door Knollebol_ 
> *Je gaat uit van de verkeerde veronderstelling. Namelijk dat god bestaat. Ik zou ook uit kunnen gaan van de veronderstelling dat Roodkapje bestaat en jou vragen te bewijzen dat ze niet bestaat. Dat is onmogelijk. Evenzeer als ik niet kan bewijzen dat god niet bestaat. In die zin is de islam, of welke andere religie ook, een sprookje. Bovendien, het feit dat mensen ergens is geloven wil nog niet zeggen dat datgene ook daadwerelijk bestaat. Vroeger geloofden mensen dat de aarde plat was, dat heksen bestaan en kleine kinderen geloeven nog steeds dat Sinterklaas bestaat. Wil dat ook zeggen dat de aarde plat is en dat heksen en Sinterklaas bestaan? Ik dacht het niet.
> 
> Als jij van mening bent dat de islam, of welke religie dan ook, een hoger waarheidsgehalte toekomt dan een willekeurig sprookje, dan ben jij degene die dat moet aantonen. Ik kan hooguit aantonen dat islam, of welke religie dan ook, net zo'n waarheidsgehalte heeft als een sprookje. Per slot van rekening hebben alle karakters die er toe doen in beide verhalen een even groot realiteitsgehalte. Niemand heeft ooit god of roodkapje gezien en zowel Mohammed als de gebroeders Grimm bestonden daadwerkelijk. Kortom, ik zie niet in waarom de islam, of welke religie ook, op een hoger niveau zou staan dan een sprookje.
> 
> En inderdaad, de islam ken ik niet. Met 1,2 miljard aanhangers bestaat die ook niet. Net zomin als er 1 soort christendom bestaat.*


Omdat mijn veronderstelling niet klopt met de jouwe is die dan per definitie fout?
Jij tweijfelt aan de waarheidsgehalt evan de Islam omdat jij niet wilt accepteren dat er een God is. Jij wilt geen religie belijden dus sluit jij je er per definitie er voor. Ook al komt God het je zelf vertellen dan geloof je het nog niet.
De mens denkt alles te kunnen verklaren, maar is dat ook wle zo? We weten nog steeds niet hoeveel verschillende diersoorten er zijn, het aantal sterren,planeten en kometen weten het aantal ook niet van. We weten niks over het helal dan van wat er gezien wordt en er bij wordt geconcludeerd en dan vraag jij nog aan een mens om te bewijzen dat God bestaat? De mens weet niks, geloof mij maar.

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Omdat mijn veronderstelling niet klopt met de jouwe is die dan per definitie fout?
> Jij tweijfelt aan de waarheidsgehalt evan de Islam omdat jij niet wilt accepteren dat er een God is. Jij wilt geen religie belijden dus sluit jij je er per definitie er voor. Ook al komt God het je zelf vertellen dan geloof je het nog niet.
> De mens denkt alles te kunnen verklaren, maar is dat ook wle zo? We weten nog steeds niet hoeveel verschillende diersoorten er zijn, het aantal sterren,planeten en kometen weten het aantal ook niet van. We weten niks over het helal dan van wat er gezien wordt en er bij wordt geconcludeerd en dan vraag jij nog aan een mens om te bewijzen dat God bestaat? De mens weet niks, geloof mij maar.*


 :duim:

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Ik wil niet gek doen, maar het lijkt er op dat je et goed praat. Het blijft gewoon een feit dat de Amerikaanse Politiek de grootste bende van Nazi's zijn na de tweede wereld oorlog. Ik vind eb nog erger omdat Adolf er nog voor uit kwam en niet zoals de Amerikanen de scheinheil uithangen met hun verhaal over mensen rechten en vrede terwijl zij er niet voor zullen scuwen om een land als Irak uit te moorden om het bezit te nemen van de olie bronnen.*


Zozo wat een wijze woorden zeg. En vooral die vergelijking met de Nazi's. Erg goed gevonden. Je spreekt zelfs over Adolf (warme gevoelens?) Irak heeft vele kansen gehad de inval te voorkomen maar niet aangegrepen. Diplomaten uit alle landen van de wereld zijn er mee bezig geweest. Ik wil daarmee niet zeggen dat ik voor de invasie was, maar het had makkelijk voorkomen kunnen worden.
Lees eens een boek over W.O.2 Kom je wel achter dat dat iets anders lag. Voortaan iets meer nuance?
Verder hebben ze in het Midden OOsten echt de Amerikanen niet nodig om elkaar af te maken. Dat kunnen ze uitstekend zelf is wel gebleken.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Zozo wat een wijze woorden zeg. En vooral die vergelijking met de Nazi's. Erg goed gevonden. Je spreekt zelfs over Adolf (warme gevoelens?) Irak heeft vele kansen gehad de inval te voorkomen maar niet aangegrepen. Diplomaten uit alle landen van de wereld zijn er mee bezig geweest. Ik wil daarmee niet zeggen dat ik voor de invasie was, maar het had makkelijk voorkomen kunnen worden.
> Lees eens een boek over W.O.2 Kom je wel achter dat dat iets anders lag. Voortaan iets meer nuance?
> Verder hebben ze in het Midden OOsten echt de Amerikanen niet nodig om elkaar af te maken. Dat kunnen ze uitstekend zelf is wel gebleken.*


Ik weet niet of je die gozer kent die Watergate aan het lict had gebracht? Hij heeft een boek geschreven over de ware intenties van de oorlog. Er waren geen massa vernietegingswapens en Irak nno mather what aangevallen worden, daarbij komt nog wat Clark te melden had.
En dan hebben we Blix, geen wapens in Irak gevonden en hij zegt dat er ook niks was. Dus waren die waarschuwingen terrecht? Nee, de Inval? nee. Het had niet voorkomen kunnen worden want de VS wilt de Olie en No mather what, ze krijgen het.
Net zoals de olie in afghanistan en de olie en gas van Syrie binnen korte tijd.
En dan moet ik de AMerikanen zien als de voorvecters van vrijheid en democratie? Nee ik ze ze als Nazi's.

----------


## ricknick3

Amerika is een fantastisch land maar qua politiek zeer egoistisch,Amerikanen verbruiken de meeste grondstoffen en verbruiken het meeste voedsel terwijl in soedan miljoenen sterven van honger.Amerika verkoopt de aids remmers medicijnen tegen zeer hoge bedragen aan afrika,10000 gulden op jar basis .Het rare is dat in India een paar jaar geleden dezelfde aidsremmers werden gemaakt tegen zeer zeer lage prijzen ,maar dit vondt Amerika niet leuk en gaf India een waarschuwing.Amerika geeft niks om Afrika of het midden oosten het is puur en puur eigenbelang,ikke ikke en de rest kan stikken.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Ik weet niet of je die gozer kent die Watergate aan het lict had gebracht? Hij heeft een boek geschreven over de ware intenties van de oorlog. Er waren geen massa vernietegingswapens en Irak nno mather what aangevallen worden, daarbij komt nog wat Clark te melden had.
> En dan hebben we Blix, geen wapens in Irak gevonden en hij zegt dat er ook niks was. Dus waren die waarschuwingen terrecht? Nee, de Inval? nee. Het had niet voorkomen kunnen worden want de VS wilt de Olie en No mather what, ze krijgen het.
> Net zoals de olie in afghanistan en de olie en gas van Syrie binnen korte tijd.
> En dan moet ik de AMerikanen zien als de voorvecters van vrijheid en democratie? Nee ik ze ze als Nazi's.*


Join Al-Qaida

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Join Al-Qaida*



Nederland is in tweeen gesplitst en dat merk ik aan deze opmerking.
Als ik tegen de politiek ben van Amerika, sta ik dan gelijk aan de kant van Al Qaida? Ben ik dan gelijk een terrorist?

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Nederland is in tweeen gesplitst en dat merk ik aan deze opmerking.
> Als ik tegen de politiek ben van Amerika, sta ik dan gelijk aan de kant van Al Qaida? Ben ik dan gelijk een terrorist?*


Mijn opmerking is gebaseerd op jou woorden: Ik zie ze als nazi's. 
Buiten het feit dat deze vergelijking natuurlijk aan alle kanten mank gaat is mijn eerste reactie voor iemand met deze regide zienswijze: dan moet je bij het verzet. Deden ze hier ook in W.O.2.
Verder kan je een stukje terug lezen dat ik ook mijn vraagtekens heb bij de politiek van de U.S.A.
M.b.t. de splitsing in Nederland. Die is inderdaad ingezet en ik hoop dat dat nog om te keren is. Discussie met nuancering is bijna onmogelijk. Het is eens of oneens.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Mijn opmerking is gebaseerd op jou woorden: Ik zie ze als nazi's. 
> Buiten het feit dat deze vergelijking natuurlijk aan alle kanten mank gaat is mijn eerste reactie voor iemand met deze regide zienswijze: dan moet je bij het verzet. Deden ze hier ook in W.O.2.
> Verder kan je een stukje terug lezen dat ik ook mijn vraagtekens heb bij de politiek van de U.S.A.
> M.b.t. de splitsing in Nederland. Die is inderdaad ingezet en ik hoop hem vlug te kunnen keren. Discussie met nuancering is bijna onmogelijk. Het is eens of oneens.*


Ik ben het met hen oneens en ik zie ze inderdaad als Nazi's, maar dat betekent niet gelijk dat ik terrorist moet worden.

----------


## ricknick3

als superdick in het 3 wereld was geboren had hij ook anti amerikaanse gevoelens.je hebt het geluk superdick dat je in het rijke westen bent geboren waar je zelf helemaal kan volvreten.de meerdereid van de wereld leeft in extreme aarmoede .in soedan heerst er extreme honger maar wat doet amerika miljarden bestedenn aan wapens in irak .heel afrika wordt door de amerikanen geboycoot.laat dit duidelijk zijn ik heb geen hekel aan amerikanen en ben ook tegen al qaeda.

----------


## ricknick3

amerika heeft een facistisch economie gebasseerd op eigen gewin superdick ten kosten van de 3 wereld .amerika kan de armoede in een jaar oplossen in de wereld maar dit doen ze niks omdat ze er geen financiele gewin uithalen.coca cola is overal in de wereld verkrijgbaar maar iemanduit de 3 wereld mag zijn produkten niet naar het westen exporteren.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *amerika heeft een facistisch economie gebasseerd op eigen gewin superdick ten kosten van de 3 wereld .amerika kan de armoede in een jaar oplossen in de wereld maar dit doen ze niks omdat ze er geen financiele gewin uithalen.coca cola is overal in de wereld verkrijgbaar maar iemanduit de 3 wereld mag zijn produkten niet naar het westen exporteren.*


Nogmaals: Een paar topics terug kan je lezen dat ik de wijze van de V.S. ook veroordeel. Wat mij echter keer op keer tegen de borst stuit is dat er ontzettend negatief gedaan wordt en alle schuld wordt bij anderen gelegd. Als ze dat 59 jaar geleden hier ook gedaan hadden hadden we nog steeds tussen de puinhopen gezeten en jankend naar de Duitsers gewezen.
Dat er schrijnende verschillen in rijkdom zijn hoef je mij niet te vertellen. Ik zou ook graag zien dat het opgelost wordt. Dat schijnt een utopie te zijn. Het is helaas van alle tijden en alle geloven.
Wat je me wel uit mag leggen is wat een facistische economie is. Ik ben van huis uit econoom en zeer benieuwd naar deze nog nooit eerder gehoorde vorm van economie.

----------


## ricknick3

door middel van geweld economie vergroten,door middel van politieke steun aan fouten leiders je zelf verrijken met de goederen in de 3 wereld.voorbeeld amerika steunt saudie arabie terwijl daar een moordadig regime de baas is de amerikanen doen dit alleen voor de olie.dit is een facistische economie superdick.

----------


## ricknick3

door middel van geweld economie vergroten,door middel van politieke steun aan fouten leiders je zelf verrijken met de goederen in de 3 wereld.voorbeeld amerika steunt saudie arabie terwijl daar een moordadig regime de baas is de amerikanen doen dit alleen voor de olie.dit is een facistische economie superdick.

----------


## ricknick3

door middel van geweld economie vergroten,door middel van politieke steun aan fouten leiders je zelf verrijken met de goederen in de 3 wereld.voorbeeld amerika steunt saudie arabie terwijl daar een moordadig regime de baas is de amerikanen doen dit alleen voor de olie.dit is een facistische economie superdick.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *door middel van geweld economie vergroten,door middel van politieke steun aan fouten leiders je zelf verrijken met de goederen in de 3 wereld.voorbeeld amerika steunt saudie arabie terwijl daar een moordadig regime de baas is de amerikanen doen dit alleen voor de olie.dit is een facistische economie superdick.*


Fascisme (let even op de spelling!): Politiek systeem berustend op ultranationalistische, corporatische, autoritaire en onverdraagzame beginselen. (bron: van Dale, groot woordenboek der Nederlandse taal)
Ondanks jou beweringen, waar overigens wel een kern van waarheid in zit, is dit dus niet van toepassing. 
Van bijna alle Arabische landen zijn er maar een paar waar een systeem is dat een beetje op democratie lijkt. Nu kun je ethiek zo hoog in je vaandel hebben staan dat je weigerd zaken te doen met deze landen. De bevolking lijdt daar nog meer onder, niet de leiders! Dat is vaak een praktische overweging. 
Wat ook meespeelt is dat je een gemeenschappelijke vijand moet hebben om alle neuzen dezelfde kant op te krijgen en de aandacht van je eigen fouten af te leiden. 
Naar jou optiek zijn wij Nederlanders ook fascisten. Lees de geschiedenis maar na over b.v. Indonesie. Bovendien doen wij ook zaken met Saudi-Arabie. 
Waar je ook wel rekening mee mag houden is het feit dat wij nu allemaal Duits hadden gesproken, en geen homo, zigeuner, Jood, buitenlander, geestelijk gehandicapte, of anders afwijkende meer in leven zou zijn als o.a. Amerika ons niet had bevrijd. Dat heeft hun ook miljoenen doden gekost. Zij hadden ook aan de andere kant van de oceaan kunnen blijven zitten.
Dit gaat voor een groot gedeelte ook op voor Noord-Afrika. Dus ook voor Marokko.

----------


## Don Vito

Correctie: WijMarokkanenzijnnooitin de geschiednisbezetgeweest, de Fransen kwamen binnen met behulp van de Koning maar de Marokkanen waren nooit gestopt met de strijd tot dat de Fransen weg waren. En als zij er nu nog warenwaren wij nogfaan etstrijden tot dat zij weg waren, de Fransenof de Duitsers. Daar hebben wij de Amerikanen niet voor nodig.

Jouw uitleg volgens de van Dale over het facisme past toch precies bij de handels wijze van de Amerikanen?

De Amerikaansde regering handelt altijd uit eigen belang enom hun belangen te verdedigen scheppenzij een vijand. Nu zijn dat de Moslims, wat eerst de communisten waren.

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Naar jou optiek zijn wij Nederlanders ook fascisten. Lees de geschiedenis maar na over b.v. Indonesie.*


Nederland heeft Indonesie bezet, geplunderd, uitgerooid, verkracht en totaal uitgemolken teruggegeven. Nederland was ten tijde van de bezetting van Indonesie niets anders dan een fascistische bezetter.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Correctie: WijMarokkanenzijnnooitin de geschiednisbezetgeweest, de Fransen kwamen binnen met behulp van de Koning maar de Marokkanen waren nooit gestopt met de strijd tot dat de Fransen weg waren. En als zij er nu nog warenwaren wij nogfaan etstrijden tot dat zij weg waren, de Fransenof de Duitsers. Daar hebben wij de Amerikanen niet voor nodig.
> 
> Jouw uitleg volgens de van Dale over het facisme past toch precies bij de handels wijze van de Amerikanen?
> 
> De Amerikaansde regering handelt altijd uit eigen belang enom hun belangen te verdedigen scheppenzij een vijand. Nu zijn dat de Moslims, wat eerst de communisten waren.*


Bush heeft letterlijk gezegd: "Islam is love". Hij heeft heel duidelijk het verschil tussen Islam en terrorisme daarmee aangegeven. Die link leg jij zelf wel erg graag valt mij op. Gewoon doorgaan. Heel goed. Een paar topics terug stond iets over een tweedeling in de maatschappij. Met zo'n houding hou je die er wel in hoor.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Bush heeft letterlijk gezegd: "Islam is love". Hij heeft heel duidelijk het verschil tussen Islam en terrorisme daarmee aangegeven. Die link leg jij zelf wel erg graag valt mij op. Gewoon doorgaan. Heel goed. Een paar topics terug stond iets over een tweedeling in de maatschappij. Met zo'n houding hou je die er wel in hoor.*


Jij bent degene die het niet begrijpt, tuurlijk gaat hij niet kritisch doen over de Islam, maar wie zijn de vijanden van nu? De moslim fundementalisten. Die beeld is verserkt door de Amerikanen, het gevaar overdreven zodat zij hun politiek kunnen voeren. De Amerikaanse regering heeft een vijand nodig en zij schuwen niet terug omdat de mnoslims te laten zijn. Die worden makkelijk en snel gehaat. Zoals je nu ziet.
want dan kunnen zij makkelijkker politiek voeren. Dat zie je nu, Irak aanvallen zonder problemen iedereen geloofde Bush tot dat nu alles boven water komt.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Jij bent degene die het niet begrijpt, tuurlijk gaat hij niet kritisch doen over de Islam, maar wie zijn de vijanden van nu? De moslim fundementalisten. Die beeld is verserkt door de Amerikanen, het gevaar overdreven zodat zij hun politiek kunnen voeren. De Amerikaanse regering heeft een vijand nodig en zij schuwen niet terug omdat de mnoslims te laten zijn. Die worden makkelijk en snel gehaat. Zoals je nu ziet.
> want dan kunnen zij makkelijkker politiek voeren. Dat zie je nu, Irak aanvallen zonder problemen iedereen geloofde Bush tot dat nu alles boven water komt.*


Ben blij dat je in ieder geval gaat nuanceren als je inhoudelijk aangesproken wordt. 
Natuurlijk had Bush weg moeten blijven uit Irak. Afganistan kan ik mij nog, zij het met veel moeite, iets bij voorstellen. Ik ben echt geen voorstander van de Bush-politiek. Die man is mij veel te rechtlijnig. Maar voor jou rechtlijnige mening en het aan elkaar koppelen van allerlei zaken die niets met elkaar te maken hebben, kan ik ook weinig sympathie opbrengen.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Maar voor jou rechtlijnige mening en het aan elkaar koppelen van allerlei zaken die niets met elkaar te maken hebben, kan ik ook weinig sympathie opbrengen.*


Geef is een voorbeeld.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Geef is een voorbeeld.*


Leuk geprobeerd.  :fuckit:

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Leuk geprobeerd. *


Denk je dat ik de discussie uit de weg wil?
Jij nbenoemt iets en ik wil graag een voorbeeld want ik kan het niet plaatsen bij mijn persoon.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Denk je dat ik de discussie uit de weg wil?
> Jij nbenoemt iets en ik wil graag een voorbeeld want ik kan het niet plaatsen bij mijn persoon.*


Vreemd dat ik daar niet van sta te kijken. Verhoog je zelfkennis door je balans tussen luisteren c.q. laten doordringen en reactie te verleggen.

----------


## arsamatoria

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Bush heeft letterlijk gezegd: "Islam is love". Hij heeft heel duidelijk het verschil tussen Islam en terrorisme daarmee aangegeven. Die link leg jij zelf wel erg graag valt mij op. Gewoon doorgaan. Heel goed. Een paar topics terug stond iets over een tweedeling in de maatschappij. Met zo'n houding hou je die er wel in hoor.*


How amusing, een eerste klas econoom zonder (noodzakelijke) bril. 'Gij ziet niet datgen' dat lonkt in het verschiet.' Waarom o waarom zou bush "Islam is love" zeggen? Blijkbaar heb jij de inentingen tegen massa-manipulatie gemist. Een opportunistische onwetende politicus als bush zal af en toe een seintje van een intelligentere adviseur uit welke hoek dan ook krijgen dat hij zo'n opmerking moet maken om de benodigde internationale steun te verkrijgen voor zijn wandaden in het Midden-Oosten. Een econoom als jij zou toch iets moeten weten van: 'how to reposition an image' ('Principles of Marketing', _Brassington/Petit 2nd edition_ ). Verder is zo'n opmerking met het oog op de komende verkiezingen niet toevallig gezien de nog steeds groeiende islamitische populatie (die miljoenen telt) in de VS. Mensen die net als jij de inentingen tegen massa-manipulatie hebben gemist zullen dan wellicht toch hun verdwaalde stem uitbrengen op die sympathieke bush. Uit de vorige verkiezingen is gebleken dat bush maar een klein zetje nodig heeft om zich te ontdoen van zijn concurrent. Met een zin als 'Islam is love' verstopt hij door middel van 3 woorden het pro-Joodse anti-islamitische bewind voor de oogjes en oortjes van de miljarden kijkers die erin trappen. Jij bent het levende bewijs dat het werkt.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door arsamatoria_ 
> *How amusing, een eerste klas econoom zonder (noodzakelijke) bril. 'Gij ziet niet datgen' dat lonkt in het verschiet.' Waarom o waarom zou bush "Islam is love" zeggen? Blijkbaar heb jij de inentingen tegen massa-manipulatie gemist. Een opportunistische onwetende politicus als bush zal af en toe een seintje van een intelligentere adviseur uit welke hoek dan ook krijgen dat hij zo'n opmerking moet maken om de benodigde internationale steun te verkrijgen voor zijn wandaden in het Midden-Oosten. Een econoom als jij zou toch iets moeten weten van: 'how to reposition an image' ('Principles of Marketing, Brassington/Petit 2nd edition ). Verder is zo'n opmerking met het oog op de komende verkiezingen niet toevallig gezien de nog steeds groeiende islamitische populatie (die miljoenen telt) in de VS. Mensen die net als jij de inentingen tegen massa-manipulatie hebben gemist zullen dan wellicht toch hun verdwaalde stem uitbrengen op die sympathieke bush. Uit de vorige verkiezingen is gebleken dat bush maar een klein zetje nodig heeft om zich te ontdoen van zijn concurrent. Met een zin als 'Islam is love' verstopt hij door middel van 3 woorden het pro-Joodse anti-islamitische bewind voor de oogjes en oortjes van de miljarden kijkers die erin trappen. Jij bent het levende bewijs dat het werkt.*


Er is inderdaad oorlog en daar ben ik ook tegen. Wat mij alleen opvalt is het slachtoffergedrag. Die oorlog daar, hoe onterrecht ook heeft helemaal niets te maken met de band tussen mij en mijn Moslim-buurman. Als ik hier de gemiddelde topic lees dan ben ik verantwoordelijk voor Israel, Palestijns probleem, Irak, etc. En dat alleen maar omdat ik Nederlander ben. Het Palestijnse probleem wordt dan 1 op 1 hier afgezet. Mijn (meestal) Arabische gesprekspartner is dan plots broeder van de verdrukte Palestijn en ik wordt dan behandeld als de kwade Jood. Dat verrot ik. Ik maak zelf uit waar ik sta! Daarnaast vind ik het nog gevaarlijk ook. Polariserend.
Veel te vaak worden terrorisme en Islam over 1 kam geschoren. Die klacht vind ik volkomen terrecht maar spreek mensen dan op hun fouten aan. Het is best moeilijk om zaken gescheiden te houden met de huidige media. Die maken van een hoofddoek een regeringsissue. 
Wat mij verder opvalt is dat de lichtste vorm van kritiek op echte misstanden al genoeg aanleiding was om mij naar www.joods.nl te sturen. Ik ben geboren en getogen in Nederland en weet helemaal niets van Joden af! Wat moet ik daar dan zoeken?
Natuurlijk weet ik wel dat elk woordje van Bush op een weegschaaltje gelegd wordt door mediadeskundigen. Ik wilde alleen wel eens kijken naar de reactie van mijn gesprekspartner. Die heeft namelijk een soort ongelukkige wijsvinger, die kan geloof ik alleen 'van zich af'wijzen en niet zich toe.  :lol:

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Correctie: WijMarokkanenzijnnooitin de geschiednisbezetgeweest, de Fransen kwamen binnen met behulp van de Koning maar de Marokkanen waren nooit gestopt met de strijd tot dat de Fransen weg waren. En als zij er nu nog warenwaren wij nogfaan etstrijden tot dat zij weg waren, de Fransenof de Duitsers. Daar hebben wij de Amerikanen niet voor nodig.
> 
> *


Correctie: Marokko werd in 1956 zelfstandig. Bedoel je dat het land sindsdien nooit bezet is geweest?

Gratuite grootspraak over de strijdlust in geval dat: 

"En als zij er nu nog warenwaren wij nogfaan etstrijden tot dat zij weg waren, de Fransenof de Duitsers. Daar hebben wij de Amerikanen niet voor nodig."

klinkt natuurlijk buitengewoon dapper en zo, maar vertegenwoordigt geen argument. De veronderstelling als geheel ontbeert ook feitelijke onderbouw.

dicksr

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door arsamatoria_ 
> * ...........verstopt hij door middel van 3 woorden het pro-Joodse anti-islamitische bewind voor de oogjes en oortjes van de miljarden kijkers............. die*


Wie is hier nou niet ingeent ?

dicksr

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> *Nederland heeft Indonesie bezet, geplunderd, uitgerooid, verkracht en totaal uitgemolken teruggegeven. Nederland was ten tijde van de bezetting van Indonesie niets anders dan een fascistische bezetter.*


Beste _h4T3D_sE7eN ?

Wel in het gehele perspectief graag. Wat je schrijft is enigszins juist, zeker tot het midden van de 19e eeuw.
Gezien de kleine populatie van Nederland hebben wij in onze koloniale tijd Indonesie, met toen ca. 30 miljoen inwoners (Nederland 2,5 miljoen) nooit bezet, maar door een perfide politiek met plaatselijke vorsten hebben we wel hetzelfde effect bereikt. Deze bezetting betitelen als fascistisch is in ieder perspectief; historisch, sociologisch, taalkundig, strategisch onjuist. 

Vanaf ca. 1850 werd de politiek t.o.v. Indonesie langzaam gewijzigd. De economische uitbuiting ging weliswaar gewoon door, maar het land zelf kreeg daar langzamerhand iets voor terug: onderwijs, infrastructuur, waterleiding, gezondheidszorg. Alles met beetjes, maar toch. Toen Indonesie zelfstandig werd, was bijvoorbeeld nog maar 17% analfabeet, inmiddels is dit door afbraak van infrastructuur en onderwijssysteem weer opgelopen naar ca. 35%!

Let wel! Ik praat niets goed, maar enig perspectief past.

dicksr

----------


## Knollebol

> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> *Beste _h4T3D_sE7eN ?
> 
> Wel in het gehele perspectief graag. Wat je schrijft is enigszins juist, zeker tot het midden van de 19e eeuw.
> 
> Let wel! Ik praat niets goed, maar enig perspectief past.*


Laten we het houden op begin 20e eeuw. Onze grootste massaslager, Generaal van Heutsz, alsmede de onvergetelijke ijzervreter Hendrik Colijn als luitenant of kapitein, hebben toch aardig huisgehouden in Atjeh. Zoals overigens nog steeds het Indonesische leger bij tijd en wijle doet, waarbij ik in deze graag wil opmerken dat Indonesi het grootste moslim land ter wereld is. 

Ik wil maar zeggen, en dat ben ik met dicksr eens, men moet de dingen wel in het juiste perspectief zien.

Oh ja, verder ben ik van mening dat godsdienst opium voor het volk is. Of dat nou jodendom, christendom, islam of wat dan ook is. Niks mis met een beetje drugs op z'n tijd, doe ik ook (alcohol, koffie etc.) maar de enige goede kerk is een kapotte kerk. Dat wil zeggen; het instituut kerk. En ga nou niet lopen lullen dat moslims dat niet kennen; dat is namelijk niet waar. Anders zouden er geen grote groepen achter allerlei ayatollahs, imams en wat dies meer zij aanlopen. Daarmee heb je namelijk al een institutie.

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door Knollebol_ 
> *
> Oh ja, verder ben ik van mening dat godsdienst opium voor het volk is. Of dat nou jodendom, christendom, islam of wat dan ook is. Niks mis met een beetje drugs op z'n tijd, doe ik ook (alcohol, koffie etc.) maar de enige goede kerk is een kapotte kerk. Dat wil zeggen; het instituut kerk. En ga nou niet lopen lullen dat moslims dat niet kennen; dat is namelijk niet waar. Anders zouden er geen grote groepen achter allerlei ayatollahs, imams en wat dies meer zij aanlopen. Daarmee heb je namelijk al een institutie.*



Daarbij geldt natuurlijk dat de uniforme verheffing der massa's geen opium voor het volk is. De idee dat iedereen recht heeft op gelijk zijn (in tegenstelling tot gelijkwaardig) is geen opiaat!
dicksr

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Wat heeft mijn waardering voor de muziek van Bob Marley en de Films van Coppola te maken met respect voor mij zelf en het serieus nemen van anderen? Denk jij wel na voordat jij wat typt?*


En zo haal je een topic naar boven van heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeel lang geleden

----------

